# Age of Worms (Act I All Quiet on the Western Front)



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

CURRENT CONDITIONS IN DIAMOND LAKE:[SBLOCK]It is currently around 11:15 AM on Tunsday, Coldeven 15th, CY 593.
Current temperature is 56 degrees Farenheit, the storms have set in and seem to be intent on staying awhile. Luna will be full tomorrow, Celene is waxing.[/sblock]

Creation Guides: [sblock] 32pt buy
Races: All core races
Classes: Open to most from Complete Series, as well as PHB
Wealth: 1/2 of maximum wealth listed in PHB
Starting lvl: 1st
ECL Races: Initially none will be allowed, but as the game progresses, if a char should die, or the char can work "awakening" their ECL race (Tiefling, Aasimar, Gensai) ECL races may be considered.

Anything else? Just ask me....[/sblock]

Players Guide to Diamond Lake: [sblock]*Diamond Lake Player’s Handout*
The ramblings of Knuckston Grizzlebeard, common miner and regular patron of the Feral Dog Tavern, a week before his death by a falling girder in the Tilgast Mines:

So, you wanna know what life is like in Diamond Lake? Hells man, why would you want ta give a second thought about this place? It’s a piss hole. My old bones sweat their last in those mines, and I’ve got nothing to show for it except a case of gout and the hacking lungrot.

You ain’t going away are, ya?

Well then, sit down. . . I’ll talk to ye about the sights around here, but it’ll cost ya a few rounds . . . the Good Dwarven stuff too, you cheapskate.

Okay, where was I? Diamond Lake, a cesspool like no other. . .

*Politics*

Governor-mayor Lanod Neff is the head cheese around here. He’s been appointed by the Free City itself because his father was a head cheese and got him started with a position at the Garrison that he didn’t deserve. Now, he sits in his massive manor house on the hill overlooking the town. It’s constantly under construction, mostly so Neff can try to outclass the other bigwigs in this berg.

The man himself? Hells! He’s a lying, cheating philanderer who spends more time chasing tail than doing any real work. He lines the pockets of his cronies to stay in power, and pays off that sheriff to keep him and his boys in line.
If it weren’t for his brother, Allustan Neff, Lanod’s body would have been dumped into a dry mine years ago by the other power brokers in town. Allustan’s a pretty powerful Wizard, probably the smartest man in town. I heard that back in the Free City, he had designs on being the head of a wizard’s academy, but fell out of favor and was forced into retirement. 

Since he was born and raised here, he ended up back where he started. I like to think he may have ran away from the big city with his tail between his legs, but, um . . . don’t tell anyone I told you that.

Anyway, the law around here, if you wanna call it that, is a big old bastard named Sheriff Cubbin. It’s no secret he’s in the pocket of the Mayor, and spends his time drinking and carousing in the various cathouses. When he got elected Sheriff, we laughed in our cups and threw darts at his head, until he arrested us all with his private battalion of cronies. Dark hearted bastard. . .

The only other law in town is the Garrison, ran by Captain Tolliver Trask. He runs about 60 men in the old keep, but the snots never bother to step foot inside the town proper. Mostly, they patrol the miles of wilderness outside of town, and pray to their self-righteous god of honor. Truth is, Trask doesn’t care a lick for Diamond Lake, and he keeps his men out of our affairs. He’s just here to make sure his precious metropolis Greyhawk don’t get attacked from our direction. If anything really bad happens here, the gates of the keep will shut so fast that any honest wage earner standing in the way’ll get dashed against the walls.

*Business*

The mines are everything here, and I’ve been breaking my back inside of ‘em for 30 years. The mine managers come and go, and deeds exchange hands over blackmail, gambling, and even downright murder and theft. At least that’s the rumor. It a tough business and I can say that through it all, I’m still here, digging away to line the pockets for every backstabbing sithspit that ever owned a mine.

Right now, there are six mine managers, who are considered to be the ones that matter in town. They have the chink to ignore the law, and hire their own thugs to keep order in their respective areas of business. They fight with the mayor sometimes, but for the most part they don’t do much but bicker amongst themselves for every scrap of ore they can squeeze out of the hills. 

You want a rundown of who they are? What’s the point of that? It won’t last. . .

Ah . . . the hells with it . . . keep the ale coming. . .

Right now, the comer is Balabar Smenk. He is a fat, lecherous bastard who got his start from his old contacts in Greyhawk. He spends his time gambling, drinking, and scheming up new ways to take over this entire town. The mayor hates him, mostly because he’s scared. Smenk owns 4 mines right now, and is poised to get more. Balabar may have just enough of the town in his pocket to stage a coup of his own, but he’s usually too powdered up with perfume and sweaty finery to think about lifting a sword.

Of course, this has really pissed off Gelch Tilgast. Right now I work for the old fart, but it may not last. Before Smenk come into the picture, Gelch reigned over this berg for years like a petty lord, and now he’s getting a taste of what it’s like to be on the outs. I’ve even heard rumors that he’s trying to get support from other mine managers to fight off Balabar Smenk, but that’s probably hogwash. Tilgast doesn’t know which way is up these days, and they sure as hell wouldn’t deal with him after the way he’s backhanded them over the years.

He’s still better off that Luzanne Parrin. She inherited her mines from her mother, who died in the Red Death when she was still a pup. Now, twenty years later, she’s almost bankrupt, and it’s no secret that she’s sleeping with Chaum Gansworth to try and protect her own skin. She’ll be broke soon.

Chaum Gansworth has been in town for a while, and keeps a pretty low profile. Other than the fact that he’s sleeping with Luzanne, there ain’t much to tell. He does own the Rusty Bucket, and has dinner there quite often. I guess his mines are doing okay, but then again . . . how the hell am I supposed to know?

The same can be said for the other two mine managers. One’s an elf, some prancing panty waste named Ellival Moonmeadow. He only owns one silver mine, and doesn’t have anything to do with regular townsfolk like us. He just hangs out with his fellow elves, doing . . . well, whatever it is elves do when they’re together. Haw ha!

The other one is a dwarf, named Ragnolin Dourstone, who’s been here ever since I can remember. Like most Dwarves, he does well for himself in the mining profession, and has handpicked a number of spots to start new mines, all of them pretty damn successful. So far, neither Tilgast nor Smenk has managed to dent his business one bit . . . though they’ve both tried their best over the years.

In addition to the mines, all six mine managers share a single smelting house, located near the old piers. It’s pretty much monopolized by the city council in the Free City, and run like a tight ship. The chief smelter, Vulgan Durtch, is a recluse, and the entire operation resembles a fortress with no windows, and no unguarded entrances. They had to step things up a bit security wise, after one of the mine managers sabotaged a rival’s shipment.

*History*

Well, I can’t really go back all that far. My memory gets a little fuzzy when I think back to the old days. . . I do know that the area near the lake was run by some uppity feudal lord a long time ago. He built a keep, which currently houses the Garrison’s men. There are also a couple of old fences in the cairn hills where he tried to get his farming subjects to grow carrots and potatoes. I wonder how many of the idiot’s subjects starved to death!

Well, his sons started exploring the cairns and old gravesites that litter this whole area. I guess they found quite a bit of loot from the olden days . . . and I don’t mean 50 years ago. I mean really old days. Hundreds of years ago.

Anyway, all this loot attracted the attention of the Free City, and pretty soon they bought off the noble kids and annexed this whole area for themselves. They hired a group of adventurers to explore it all, and sucked every last treasure dry from those old tombs.
That would have been the end of Diamond Lake, except prospectors and surveyors came in and took measure of the land. It’s still useless for growing anything but weeds, but wouldn’t you know they discovered a massive cache of silver lodes and massive veins of iron under the hills, including the one we’re sitting on right now? 

Now, years and years later, it’s said that that we’re the cornerstone of the Free City’s ore supply. Not like they’d pass any of that wealth onto common laborers like us, you understand. When I was a kid, getting a meal was as easily as casting a line in the Lake. Now, the smelting house and associated runoff has polluted the water so much, the merchants have to send off to Greyhawk just to get a week-old, salted flounder.

As far as recent history goes, there ain’t much to tell . . . honest folk are still getting screwed and the wealthy are still getting richer off of our sweat. Let’s see. . .

There’s an old ring of stones out in the boonies, called the Menhirs. It’s visited by Rangers, Druids, and other freeloaders. No one knows who built it, but they say the worn stone have been there for centuries.

The Old Observatory used to be a haven to some scholarly Monks, who used to prance about and read off astrology. They packed up shop when I was just a kid, and since then it’s pretty much sat abandoned. 

Then, of course, about 19 years ago, a pretty bad plague called the Red Death swept through and killed a good many of us. I lost my sister to the Boneyard, and me son’s still got vapors and can’t make a living. I even had it myself, but it’s weren’t too bad on me. I did get a pretty lumpy scar from it on the back o’ my head though. You wanna see it?

No?

Ah well. . .

*Entertainment*

There’s nothing like spending a day’s wage in Diamond Lake. We may not get much in the way o’ housing, sanitation, or any of that frilly city crap that doesn’t do any good anyway . . . but we do have entertainment in spades.

If you have the money, the Emporium is the place to be. It’s run by a lady of the night, Zalamadra, and she’s got a whole cadre of the sweetest ladies you ever saw at her disposal. They sit in perfumed glory in the upstairs area she calls the Veiled Corridor. There aren’t any veils there that I’ve seen, but then again, I’ve never asked for one. There’s also a Den on the top floor where you can obtain the use of other substances that twist your mind around and make you talk funny, if you’re into that. There are plenty of games of chance, and a very interesting freak show downstairs full of dangerous and exotic creatures. Just last week, I heard a rumor that a crazed demon child escaped it cage and went on a fiery rampage. They haven’t caught it yet, and I’m keeping a sharp lookout. They say its hide has magic designs on it, and I’ll bet its worth a few pennies to its owners. I have a boot dagger handy in case I run into the thing.

If you like boredom, you can always visit Lazare’s House. It’s a fancy, high class place with a steep price I remember when Lazare managed a mine in town, until his wife got sick and he was bankrupted, selling everything to that bastard Smenk. Inside his place, there’s no music, no dancing girls, and no fun. I heard everyone sits at tables and plays Dragonchess, a game with over 40 pieces and a multilevel board. Lazare used to be a champion, and has somehow pushed his habit on some of the upper crust. It’s a snore, but at least you can gamble on it.

If you find yourself a little light of chink, there are a few other places you can visit for fun. The Midnight Salute is a pretty cheap place to get some female action, but they cater heavily to the Garrison’s crowd. If you’re looking to get drunk or do some low-end betting, there’s the Feral Dog, where you can see some pit dogs tear each other to pieces, and get into a bar brawl or two. It can get rough, even for a guy like me, but it’s worth it because they don’t charge you to get in. Your other choice among the chaff is the Spinning Giant, but the other patrons are usually garrison soldiers, so you have to be tolerant of drunken chants and men who like to slap each other on the butt. They don’t tolerate stealing or bad manners, and there isn’t a card game to be found anywhere in the vicinity.

If you’re just hungry for some food, you can go to the Hungry Gar. The chef there is a pretty decent cook, but there’s only so much you can do with snared rabbits and deer meat. One alternative is the Rusty Bucket, which has a pretty decent common room as well.

Finally, if information of the outside world is your cup of tea, many out-of-towners stay at the Able Carter Coaching Inn. The main thrust of the business is running coaches and supplies back and forth to Cinnmore, Blackwall Keep, Elmshire, and other parts west. Boarders from all over stay there, mostly for short term business, so a good conversation about Cinnmore and other part o’ the world are in good order there. Plus, if you’re willing to pay, they’ll take horses too. 

Nine Hells, you can always do what I do. You can always spend thirty years of your life slaving away to Gelch Tilgast, only to see your life get poured down the drain when he sells the mine to Balabar Smenk in a few years. Smenk pays two coppers cheaper, and you work a longer shift. Bastards.

*Shops*

There are plenty o’ places to get business done in Diamond Lake. You got something to buy or sell, you can most likely procure your needs right here.

Let’s see. . . we got Tidwoad’s Jewelry, run by a uppity gnome of the same name. He cheated my mother out of her jewels for half their worth, so I can’t vouch for his honesty, but you should see his collections in the window – whew! . . . He swears that his shop is burglar proof, and so far, no one’s taken him up on the challenge. I’d like a few of those baubles for myself, that’s the honest truth.

The General Store is where you can pick up just about any mundane equipment you’d ever need. Taggin runs it pretty reasonable, and has all the supplies you need to travel overland for a month, or survive a mountain climb. He stays outta people’s business, and sticks to his own outfit.

The Lakeside Stables are run by a half-elf named Lanch Faraday. I ain’t ever owned a horse myself, so I don’t know him well. I only met him once, during a card game, but I took my leave when he upset a table and pulled a knife. He’s a mean, sour drunk, but he takes care of most of the community’s horses, so he can’t be all bad.

If you’re looking for weapons, Tyorl Ebberly has a good shop. He claims to be a watch captain in the Free City, but he must’ve done something wrong to end up here. He has a few artifacts from the Cairn hills that he’s found. If your interested his place is called The Captain’s Blade.

Venelle’s contains some of the finest bows in the land. Venelle herself is happy to sell anything she has, if she can locate it through all the clutter o’ her shop. I took up bow hunting myself once, and stood all day in a tree stand, on her advice. The only thing I caught was a damned cold.

Manlin Osgood. . . now there’s a man I can hang a reputation on. He’s a right fellow and an able drinking companion, if his head’s right. He doesn’t bluff at cards, he’s always ready with a backslap and a handshake, and he makes the finest masterwork armor in the region. A few from Greyhawk come to Osgood’s Smithy special, just to access his team of apprentice blacksmiths.

That’s about it. There are other places in town to get things, but I wouldn’t recommend it. When your life depends on a wooden girder underground, you better make sure the right hands set it up, if you catch my meaning.

In Diamond Lake, it’s better to be gouged by an honest exploiter than outright cheated by a thief, so stick to those places I mentioned . . . you should be fine.

*Churches*

There are a few churches in town that have gained a following, but I wouldn’t recommend any of ‘em. The best church for me are the Halls of the Veiled Corridor, where you can tithe your money for a cause that’s worthy of your coin, and get a little bit of sweetness besides.
However, if you insist, you can go to the Church of Ct. Cuthbert, right on the center of town. The sermons there are full of piss and vinegar, led by Jierian Wierus, whose favorite activity is to flog his own backside with a cat-o-nine-tails, and go to the seedy parts of town to covert others to do the same. His following is 150 strong and growing.

If they’d make you feel welcome, you can go to the garrison and sit at the Chapel of Heironeous. It’s mostly full of soldiers, who like to puff themselves up with honor before riding around the countryside in their fancy armor. Valkus Dunn is the righteous bastard in charge, preaching about public do-goodery, but doing nothing about it. He opens the service up to the public, but no one goes except men who swing swords for a living.

If you like nature, you can traipse out in to the boonies to visit the Bronzewood Lodge. Its run by Nogweir, a cleric of Obad-Hai who likes to scare people about bogeymen in the hills, but I can’t imagine why they’d sit out in the middle of nowhere with nothing to entertain them. Trying to fill the coffers so he can get back to real civilization is my guess.

There’s also a Temple of Wee-Jas around here somewhere, called the Cult of the Green Lady, but you won’t see them much unless you go the Boneyard and visit the graves they tend to. When my Suzie died from the Red Death, they took her thin, deformed bones and washed her up real pretty. Then they stood around and gave a little speech about mortality and life, but I didn’t have a penny to give ‘em. They went ahead and did it for free.

Anyway, that’s pretty much a good rundown of Diamond Lake for ya. You wasted enough of my time, so get out of my face and stop asking questions. I got a few coppers left in my pocket, and I want to get to the Emporium to see that damned two-headed mule again . . .

Knuckston Grizzlebeard was buried in the Bonyard of Diamond Lake. His burial was overseen by the Cult of the Green Lady, and he is survived by his adult son Renald Grizzlebeard, in the direct custody of the mine manager Gelch Tilgast.

“The joys of the rich man are nothing, as they who hang around with sinners, scoffing at the simple paths of righteousness. Their delights are a pittance compared to eternity, and their rewards shall be devoured by the wriggling powers of darkness. They seem as trees along a riverbank bearing luscious fruits, but I tell you: they are plagued from within by blind, consuming things that eat without mercy and leave nothing behind. Not a one of them will be safe on the day of final judgment, when the slithering darkness feasts upon them. We tread toward a red day, full of writing doom and a dread feast of bloated, ravenous hunger. Dark times is coming. Slithering times, when the clouds snuff the sky and the austerity of flesh is the path of salvation. Be ready, and prepare your body for the coming Age . . . an Age of Worms . . .” - Jierian Weirus, Priest of St. Cuthbert


*this guide created by wereplatupus on Paizo boards. I merely copied and pasted as it captured the feel of the game amazingly.
[/sblock]

Once again I would like to thank BrO for this guide and in saving me alot of typing hours. I just hope I can repay him somehow before we both finish this game..


*AS A PUBLIC SERVICE I AM STEALING THE GAZETTEER FOR DIAMOND LAKE ORIGINALLY POSTED BY BRANDING OPPURTUNITY IN HIS INGAME THREAD*

BACKGROUND ON THE TOWN OF DIAMOND MINE AND ITS INHABITANTS
[sblock]
The Emporium

Every week, hundreds of miners boil up from the depths, their pockets lined with freshly earned coin. The Emporium exists to separate the men from the money, and at this it is paramount among Diamond Lake's diverse businesses. Ten years ago it was simply Zalamandra's, one of a dozen vice dens along the Vein. Its ill fortunes changed the day its charismatic young madam seduced Professor Montague Marat, proprietor of a traveling sideshow and curiosity collection passing through Diamond Lake. The two soon joined forces, and a cavalcade of freaks and eccentrics moved into the building's lower floor. Thus was born Zalamandra's Emporium, and Diamond Lake has never been the same.

Upon entering, visitors encounter a small desk station manned by a grinning, businesslike attendant named Gaspar. The thin, balding man smiles wryly at all times, a gesture accentuated by his upcurled moustache. The house charges three coppers for access to the 'Gallery of Science' along the first floor's central corridor, and three silver for access to the lushly decorated upper floor, which features a large gaming hall, an exclusive entertainment club, and the infamous Veiled Corridor, where any pleasure may be obtained for the right price.


Lazare's House

Those seeking a relatively cultured nightspot often congregate at Lazare's House, a cozy gaming parlor situtated on the Vein's central square. In contrast to the ostentatious banners and garish chipped paint on the Emporium across the street, Lazare's exudes a quiet sense of class with a stylish stone and timber construction and distinctive crooked-peaked roof. Inside, Diamond Lake's elite match wits over dragonchess, a popular game in which two sides of 42 pieces contest over three 96-square boards representing the sky, the earth, and the underworld. Pieces include the griffon, sylph, oliphant, basilisk, hero, thief, and paladin. Scholars claim that the game is a metaphor for the celestial struggles of fundamental law, chaos, good, and evil. In Diamond Lake, it's principally another justification for gambling.

A central hearth, constantly stoked by the courteous staff, serves as the hub of a roughly circular interior. Along the ring, eight alcoves offer an excellent location for private conversation or even romantic trysts. Each alcove is a half-moon of posh benches encircling a rectangular table bearing a special built-in dragonchess board. Visitors are expected to bring their own pieces, but may rent a house set for 2gp. This fee effectively keeps out the riff-raff, making Lazare's a haven for visiting dignitaries and Diamond Lake's upper class.


The Feral Dog

Since both Lazare's and the Emporium charge a small fee for entry, Diamond Lake's poorest laborers must turn to a collection of run-down ale halls with more sullied reputations. The busiest by far is The Feral Dog, a sleazy tavern on the Vein's central square. Every night and especially when the workforces of several local mines let out at the same time, cheering laborers within the bar scream obscenities and wave betting vouchers over two dogs in a lethal pit fight. No one savors the tinny ale, but the place is more about camaraderie, bravado, and desperation than about expecting exemplary quality or service.

A gang of criminals casts a broad shadow over The Feral Dog's squalid taproom. The patrons know from experience to respect the word of Kullen, the silently seething albino half-orc who leads the motley band with little tolerance for insolence and a powerful backhand.

Arguments commonly erupt at the Feral Dog, especially during the dogfights, when betting often grows contentious and even violent. About once a month, a drunk miner falls or is pushed into the thrashing dog pit, with predictably tragic results. During the worst brawls, someone usually gets knifed. A festering garbage pit in the sharp crags behind the building is said to hold the corpses of as many humans as dogs.


Church of St. Cuthbert

Each of the establishments along the Vein's central square trade in the exploitation of human vice or false hope, and the tower-flanked Church of St. Cuthbert is certainly no exception. Within this austere stucco structure, the poorest of Diamond Lake's poor huddle in a torch-lit sanctuary listening to the fiery sermons of Jierian Wierus, a bombastic orator whose populist rants appeal to the best virtues and values of the common man while at the same time preying upon their fears and superstitions. Wierus endlessly preaches a creed of common sense, honesty, and self-sacrifice, encouraging his faithful to give penance to St. Cuthbert by whipping themselves in repetitive acts of self-mortification. His growing cult, now some 150 strong, gives succor to the dregs of Diamond Lake society and is seen as a menace by the town's mine managers, government, and other religious figures. Many claim that the flagellants seem to follow Wierus as much as they do St. Cuthbert, and it is only because the charismatic firebrand somehow keeps his followers from breaking the law that his sect has been allowed to thrive. 


Tidwoad's

Sooner or later, adventurers looking to sell loot will cross paths with Tidwoad, a cantankerous jeweler with a meticulously arranged shop located on the Vein's central square. Tidwoad's is as close to a bank as one can find in Diamond Lake, and the gnome keeps several small vaults in the crawlspace below his workshop. He maintains a collection of his finest gems in a showroom display case, boasting that his establishment is completely theft proof. A shield guardian named Festus helps to keep the gnome's theft-free streak alive with powerful stone fists and a constant focus on protecting the shop.


Sheriff's Office

When a barroom brawl gets out of hand or when visitors threaten to upset the balance of power in Diamond Lake, Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff relies upon the discretion and agency of his private police force, assembled from a collection of corrupt watchmen gathered during Neff's youth as a watch captain in the Free City of Greyhawk. Nearly all of them were drummed out of service in the capital due to some indiscretion, but each maintained a hold over municipal authorities (often in the form of potential blackmail fodder) strong enough to ensure that they were not bounced from the service entirely, but instead reassigned to Diamond Lake.

Led by a boisterous alcoholic named Sheriff Cubbin, the six thugs who comprise the constabulary see to the general safety of the town and ensure that Neff's schemes go off without a hitch. They take a keen interest in unusual visitors and in the dealings of the town's mine managers, Balabar Smenk and Gelch Tilgast in particular. The police don't care one whit about crimes committed against the mine managers' agents, but decorum insists that they persecute overt crimes committed against the managers themselves to the full extent of the law.

The Sheriff's Office off the Vein's central square contains living quarters for all six constables and a twelve-cell jail filled with a motley assembly of drunks and maniacs.


General Store

Running a successful business in Diamond Lake means avoiding entanglements with the constantly maneuvering mine managers and scrupulously avoiding favoritism (real or perceived). No merchant better understands this reality than Taggin, the amiable master of the town's largest general store. Tables line the walls within, stacked high with rope coils, lanterns, bottles, gloves, and gear. Wagon wheels rest against barrels filled with nails or candles. The inventory includes most common adventuring gear, and Taggin cheerfully offers to special order anything he does not have in stock from the Free City, a process that 'usually takes about a week.' Taggin is just shy of middle age, but dresses somewhat stylishly for his class. He has a handlebar mustache and full, receding blond hair. He treats women of any race with exceptional politeness.


The Hungry Gar

Guld Tortikan, head chef at the Hungry Gar, claims to serve the finest meal on the Vein. He is mistaken.


Jalek's Flophouse

When the lake turned foul, Diamond Lake's modest fishing industry fled the town, leaving a wake of empty warehouses and bankrupted fishers. Some of these warehouses became stockades for mine managers, packed with raw ore and letters of credit from the Free City and beyond. Others fell to ruin and became infested with squatters and addicts. Jalek's Flophouse, situated on Front Street within smelling distance of the lake, is the town's most famous warehouse, as it houses nearly a dozen pitiful indigents fighting off destitution with a handful of copper. A rotting wooden framework within supports a lurching, mazelike second floor, where every step brings an alarming creak and the walls thrum with muffled conversation. Lodging is 5 coppers a night, paid to a massive, helmeted half-orc mute named Golot. The brute pummels those who do not pay until they flee or die. No one has an address at Jalek's - the room you have is the one can keep. Most rooms lack doors, let alone locks, but the shifting inhabitants and the chaotic layout of the upper floor makes it one of the best places to disappear in all of Diamond Lake. The halfling landlord Jalek lives in a rooftop apartment and is seldom seen. The Cuthbertine flagellant Jieran Wierus frequently visits the flophouse, where he recruits a growing tide of converts.


Smenk Residence

A corpulent elemental of corruption and bad taste, Balabar Smenk lords his political clout over everyone in Diamond Lake save the governor-mayor and garrison commander, whom he privately mocks. Smenk has wrestled four mines into his possession in the last ten years, and has designs upon the rest. A coven of sycophants and hired goons surrounds him at all times. Rumors suggest that he has powerfully connected friends in the Free City of Greyhawk.

Smenk lives in a sodden old mansion a century past its prime. Three thugs patrol the streets around his home, warning anyone they see to go away with a sneer and the brandishing of a lead pipe. Despite these precautions, Smenk's front door is always wide open, fulfilling an old public promise that he would always be available to his miners.


Deepspike Mine

Balabar Smenk uses this abandoned mine only for storage (and, rumor has it, occasionally to disappear the body of a slain enemy). It is protected by a padlock on an iron door.


Garrison

Centuries ago, long before the foundation of the Free City, a petty lord commanded the shores of the lake and the nearby iron ore and silver mines from a sturdy hilltop keep. Today, the refurbished ruin of that keep serves as home to more than 60 members of the Free City Militia, soldiers tasked with patrolling the northern hills, keeping watch over the lizardfolk-infested Mistmarsh to the south, and liaising with halfling, gnome, and dwarf communities in the region.

A third of the soldiers are always out on patrol, a wide circuit of nearby roadways and wildlands that takes them away from Diamond Lake for a week at a time. Remaining soldiers drill, maintain the garrison, hunt, and familiarize themselves with local terrain.

The bored soldiers present rich mining ground for a cadre of clerics and paladins of Heironeous, who provide spiritual and magical aid to the warriors from a stately chapel within the garrison fortress.

Captain Tolliver Trask, the garrison's aging commander, distinguished himself in a recent war and has the respect of his charges and of the community at large. He cares little about the day-to-day politics of Diamond Lake, and encourages his men to stay out of local business. He sees his job as critical to the defense of the Free City. Diamond Lake is just something that happens to be near his important work.

He supports Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff out of respect for the political process that put him in power, if not for the man himself. He trusts three advisors more closely than any of his other associates. The Heironean chief cleric Valkus Dun acts as Trask's spiritual advisor and foil. Trask's best friend is Dietrik Cicaeda, the middle-aged Chief Cartographer of Diamond Lake. Cicaeda is the region's sole legal authority regarding issues of land ownership, making his journals and maps among the town's most valuable treasures. He and his work thus enjoy the official protection of the garrison's walls and soldiery, and remain safely locked away from the town's manipulative mine managers. Chief Scout Merris Sandovar, lately of the Bronzewood Lodge druidic community three hours northeast of Diamond Lake, rounds out Captain Trask's inner circle.

The complete garrison force consists of 60 soldiers. Militia members typically wear leather or chainmail armor and carry a longsword or shortbow. This force is divided into thirds, with each squad led by a lieutenant. These individuals have the ear of Captain Trask and the admiration of their charges.


Chapel of Heironeous

Most of the guards and soldiers serving in the Diamond Lake garrison honor Heironeous as the patron of justice and martial prowess. The Invincible One's temple is little more than a large high-ceilinged chamber within the garrison itself, but it boasts the second largest congregation in Diamond Lake, as well as one of the village's most dynamic personalities in the form of its high priest, Valkus Dun.

Dun came to Diamond Lake two years ago, after the previous high priest vanished under mysterious circumstances. Local gossip holds that Dun once had great prospects in the Free City's immense Sanctum of Heironeous, but that politics saw him exiled to an assignment in squalid Diamond Lake. Nevertheless, Dun took to his assignment with zeal, and the weekly services have taken on an activist spirit. While the garrison commander urges his charges to stay out of local affairs, Dun instills in them a duty to the villagers and urges them to make a difference in the community. the resulting tension, between the garrison commander and Valkus Dun as well as between the Heironean soldiers and the disreputable elements of Diamond Lake (which is to say nearly all of them), is palpable.

A massive wall fresco of a mythic battle between perfect Heironeous and his traitorous half-brother Hextor looms over the chapel's bronzewood altar. The holy image is lit by dozens of guttering torches at night and by several stained-glass windows during the day. Weekly services exhibit a great deal of fraternity and sober, harmonic hymns. The are open to the public, but are dominated by soldiers and guards. 


Lakeside Stables

While the common folk of Diamond Lake have plenty of reason to despair of their living conditions, they remain several times more fortunate than the community's horses, who predominantly dwell in the run-down Lakeside Stables under the careful watch of the brutal Lanch Faraday, a portly ostler prone to distressing mood swings. Customers commonly complain of mysterious bruises on their horses, evidence of Faraday's uncontrollable rages. Still, the price is right, and the walls around back keep the horses relatively safe from theft, so no one has yet pressed the issue. 


The Midnight Salute

This by-the-numbers house of ill-repute caters to the garrison crowd and anyone seeking a less exotic (and less expensive) experience than that offered by the Emporium's legendary Veiled Corridor. Its proprietess, the ravishing Purple Prose, stresses discretion and decorum with her workforce.


The Spinning Giant

When not drilling, sleeping, or on patrol, garrison soldiers flock to this raucous two-story tavern to meet with friends, chant drinking songs, and drown themselves in ale and good cheer. A blue-shingled roof tops filthy white plaster walls. A faded fresco painted on the building's face depicts a dancing imbecilic hill giant in a yellow dress. Patrons must enter and exit via a door positioned between the giant's legs. This is Flailing Felanore, a dim-witted young giantess captured by the garrison militia 40 years ago and 'granted' to the proprietor of a favorite watering hole to serve as a mascot. The attraction worked, drawing visitors from as far as the Free City to gawk and stare at Felanore's awkward gyrations. Though Felanore died from an outbreak of the Red Death plague, nearly 20 years ago, the free-standing circular center stage on which she once pranced remains the most prestigious musical venue in town, if not nearly the most titillating.

Garrison soldiers make up most of the Spinning Giant's regular patrons, with a handful of mine overseers and merchants rounding out the crowd. Most who come here consider themselves honorable, and expect similar conduct from others. They do not tolerate pickpockets, and respond harshly when confronted with a crime in progress. They hold a similar disdain for Diamond Lake's constabulary, and have made it known on many occasions that Sheriff Cubbin and his boys are not welcome on the premises. Nor do they welcome Diamond Lake's poor, including most miners. Regular patrons routinely "suggest" that riffraff instead visit one of Diamond Lake's other fine establishments. Soldiers act with bravado in these encounters, knowing that most of the Spinning Giant's other customers will have their backs should a fight break out.


The Captain's Blade

Tyrol Ebberly, a severe-looking man who claims to have once been a watch captain in the Free City, runs this small shop with efficiency. He's an absolute fanatic about weapons, always showing off his masterwork items with enthusiasm. He's also an inveterate gossip, and asks endless questions about peoples' affairs, trying to learn more about how they were wounded or why they're looking for money. Ebberly has any melee weapon up to 900 gp in stock, but must send away for more expensive items, a process that takes several days. He specializes in masterwork melee weapons, and keeps his surprisingly wide selection displayed on the walls. He does not offer any masterwork ranged weapons, and sends anyone looking for them to Venelle's, across town. "Don't forget your coin purse," he sniffs indignantly. "You're sure to need it there."


Venelle's

A redolence of fresh pine suffuses this handsome establishment, a distinctive structure that incorporates intricate carved patterns and upright logs. The proprietor, a curious woman named Venelle, makes masterwork bows and arrows, and also deals in other weapons and armor imported from the Free City in exchange for items of her own design. The shop is a bit chaotic, with various items piled on tables. Armor sits loosely on too-small dummies. Venelle has a touch of elven blood about her, and is pleased to entertain guests who appreciate arrowcraft and elven culture. She has friends among the Bronzewood Lodge, and greets other characters from that nearby community with smiles. Venele carries most weapons and armor priced up to 900gp, but must send away for more expensive items.


Allustan's Residence

The "smartest man in town," a friendly wizard named Allustan, dwells within a charming red and deep blue house on one of the rare stretches of healthy grass in all of Diamond Lake. A small meditation garden abuts the face of the house, incorporating vertical stones and small pools of concentric circles. The fresh paint and well-tended yard contrasts sharply with the rest of the seedy town, a testament to the locals' respect for (or fear of) a man whose prowess is known as far as the Free City.

Allustan grew up in Diamond Lake with his brother, Lanod Neff. The sons of the town's powerful and efficient governor-mayor, they abused their influence and shamed the mine managers with social indiscretions. When finally they went too far, their father sent them both to the Free City, urging Allustan to seek an education and placing Lanod in a plum assignment with the city watch. Allustan soon found himself in the prestigious University of Magical Arts, where his apt scholarship and bravado caught the attention of a powerful master wizard named Tenser, a dynamic figure who traveled with some of the most renowned heroes of the day.

Tenser offered to take on Allustan as his apprentice, assuring him a life of thrills and discovery. What Allustan got was a window into a world of manipulative chessmasters willing to backstab trusted friends to honor abstract principles of balance and neutrality. Though he thrived in the company of Tenser and his ilk, the politics proved too much to handle, and he split with the group more than a decade ago after a bitter ethical dispute. He retired to Diamond Lake only to find his inept brother in charge and facing challenges from all sides. So he remains, knowing that his presence supports a corrupt leader but unwilling to leave his family to the wolves. The same political disinterest that got him into trouble with Tenser keeps him from seeing the worst of his brother's offenses.

Allustan offers his library and considerable intelligence to the citizens of Diamond Lake as a sage, although few miners have reason to seek his services. Allustan charges a standard rate of 20 gp per question. He does this more to sate his curiosity than for the money; gains from his adventuring days easily cover his modest lifestyle.


Tilgast Residence

Ten years ago, the aging Gelch Tilgast held the reins of Diamond Lake's ore trade, a position he'd enjoyed most of his life. Then Balabar Smenk and his boundless ambition came to town. In his youth, Tilgast would have relished the challenge, but he didn't move fast enough to block Smenk's ascent, which has led directly to his own decline. Tilgast currently fuels enormous energy into building an alliance against Smenk that includes Luzane Parrin and a handful of weak mine managers from the neighboring towns of Steaming Springs and Blackstone.

The grandeur of Gelch Tilgast's stylish estate far outstrips its owner's current influence, which has been in free fall since Balabar Smenk first infested Diamond Lake. Tilgast maintains a family of seven fine thoroughbred horses within a well-managed stable enclosed in a stockade wall. Wealthy visitors and a few residents of the town pay 1 gp per day to stable a favorite horse within the compound, where a clutch of meticulous grooms tends to the animal's every need.


Old Piers

In decades past, nobles from the Free City flocked to Diamond Lake to sail upon its crystal clear waters. Mine tailings, waste runoff, and other pollution ended the practice almost a century ago, but the rotting carcasses of once elaborate piers still jut into the lake's murky waters. A few masts peek out from the surface, tombstones of abandoned fishing vessels from more recent times. Regular fish cannot survive in the tainted waters, leaving only dangerous, hardy predators like the ravenous, toothy gar that have become such a problem in recent years. Those who venture across Diamond Lake do so at their own risk.

For a piece of silver, a retired marine named Durskin will ferry up to six passengers across the lake in his sloop, a dingy vessel called the Autumn Runner. The destitute boatman lives on the deck of his boat, which smells of urine and teems with fleas and sea mites. Those seeking a safer passage must rely upon the Harkness, a ten-man sailboat maintained by the shadowy cult of the Green Lady, who use the vessel to cross back and forth between Diamond Lake and the cairn in which their order holds its services to Wee Jas, goddess of magic and death. Passage on the Harkness costs 3 sp, and passengers must endure bothersome sermons on the exquisite beauty of death and the arcane prowess of the Dark-Eyed Lady. In either case, it takes about 30 minutes to cross from one shore of the lake to the other.


Able Carter Coaching Inn

The Able Carter Coaching Company connects the City of Greyhawk to its satellite towns via a fleet fo horse-drawn coaches and an inn positioned in every leg of the journey.  Diamond Lake’s hostelry offers 20 rooms for let at a rate of 1 gp per day.  Stable services are available for a fee of 5 sp per day.  Four guards keep watch on the place throughout the day and night and can be hired to ride with a coach for an additional 5 gp per guard per day.  The following chart shows travel time from Diamond Lake to other locations.  Journeys listed as “wild” involve at least one night in the wilderness, when the coach is a sitting duck for the numerous bandits who infest the hills and vex the garrison’s militia.


```
[b]Destination       Days     Direction     Wild?[/b]
Blackstone          1        West          No
Blackwall Keep      2      South-east     Yes
Elmshire            2        North        Yes
Greyhawk            3        West          No
```


Parrin Residence

This is the residence of Luzane Parrian, who is one of the mine owners in Diamond Lake, which she inherited from her parents.  When Balabar Smenk arrived in town years ago, he quickly started acquiring Parrian's assets and holdings.  Over the last few years she as watched as her closes friends, allies forged during her mother's time, fell into bankruptcy or were killed thanks to the machinations of Balabar Smenk, who at the same time continued to press her on the romantic front.
Perrin once lived in the home now occupied by Balabar Smenk but was forced to relocate to this shabby manor about three years ago.


Greysmere Covenant

Three prominant representatives of the dwarven stronghold of Greysmere, many days to the south across the treacherous Mistmarsh, live in this sturdy brick and timber structure.  Greysmere imports some of the raw iron ore unearthed by local humans, as it bears a color prized by the most skilled artisans and metalworkers of the dwarven clans.  Dulok Blitzhame leads the delegation with straight talk and cunning pragmatism.  The other councilors, Galuth Grobadore and Bitris Ruthek spend much of their time representing the interests of Greysmere in neighboring communities.


Gansworth Residence
In the 14 years since he came to Diamond Lake, Chaum Gansworth has remained in the background, never drawing too much attention to himself while quietly amassing a fortune from three very productive mines.
Gansworth lives in the heart of Diamond Lake, at the end of a cul-de-sac marked by a memorial obelisk dedicted to the memory of a mine collapse 70 years ago that killed more than 300 miners.  A low wall surrounds most of the two-story structure, and five loyal sentinels guard the compound at all times.


The Rusty Bucket
This popular restaurant used to specialize in fish, but since the lake went bad its' been forced to adapt to a land-based menu.  Within, green stained-glass windows filter eerie light into the main dining room, where the intertwining melodies of a trio of pipers enhances an ethereal atmosphere.  Guests dine in a large common room, with a handful of nicer tables situatied in a roped-off area beside the main dining hall.  The far table, on a raised platform overlooking the private room, is reserved for Chaum Gansworth, Diamond Lake's most calculating mine manager and the owner of the Rusty Bucket.  Gansworth rigorously pursues a neutral stance in all political dealings, afraid to expose himself to an enemy's treachery by making an overt move against one of the other mine managers.  As a result, all fo the town's major political plaerys consider the Rusty Bucket neutral.


Moonmeadow Residence

Unlike the other mine managers of Diamond Lake, Ellival Moonmeadow manages only one mine for the government of the City of Greyhawk.  Moonmeadow owes his longevity to a keen intelligence and a reclusiveness that offers few chances to become embroiled in local affairs.  The only thing that brings him into the public eye is gragonchess, and even then he plays only with opponents capable of challenging his instinctive, complex style.  The blond, well-dressed elf rarely consorts with humans at all, preferring the company of six grey elves who also hail from his homeland, the distant realm of Celene.  Decades younger than their master, these elves mix more readily with the folk of Diamond Lake, occasionally visiting the Emporium's opium parlor, Lazare's House, or Venelle's.
Moonmeadow's sprawling manor surrounds a central courtyard containing a meditation garden, an ostentation of peacocks, and two green-and-brown-pelted cooshees, mated elven dogs who have accompanied their master since his days in Celene.


Osgood Smithy

The distinctive "O" maker's mark of Manlin Osgood is a regional sign of quality powerful enough that lesser blacksmiths in neighboring communities often forge it to maintain competitive parity.  Osgood and his team of seven apprentices and journeyman smiths specialize in masterwork armor and household items like canteens, canisters, tools, and the like.  Osgood is somewhat coarse, unfailingly polite middle-aged human with a bald head and a walrus-like mustache.  He always remembers a customer's name, and greets frequent patrosn witha  hearty handshake and a slap on the back.


Smelting House

A century ago, local mine managers maintained their own smelting houses, but constant conflict resulted in frequent sabotage that choked the flow of resources from Diamond Lake to Greyhawk markets.  The city directors reluctantly stepped in, monopoloizing the smelting trade and basing the town's only smelting house in a massive fortress-worshop perched on the edge of the lake.  Runoff slag belched from the great sub-surface pipes accounts for the majoirty of the pollution that has killed off most aquatic life in the region, and production these days is more robust than it has ever been.  The rarely seen chief smelter, Vulgan Durtch, is one of the richest men in Diamond Lake, but few neighbors know anything about him.

A tower on the building's northwest corner serves as the residence and workshop of Benazel the Alchemist, a talkative chemist from the Free City who oversees the alchemical rituals and regents necessary for the smelting process and who makes a minor fortune selling potions from his first-floor office.


Diamond Lake Boneyard

The town's overcrowded cemetery used to be a great source of bodies for medical students in the Free City and unscrupulous necromancers, but the Cult of the Green Lady has put a stop to that.  Throughout the day, a handful of green-robed acolytes wander the cemetery chanting songs holy to Wee Jas while tending graves and clearing vines and mude from stone markers dating back hundreds of years.  Tales abound that one coffin in the boneyard -- no one is sure just which one -- contains not a dead body, but dozens and dozens of gold bars.


Neff Manor

Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff's sprawling manor house squats atop the hill overlooking Diamond Lake, a tangle of scaffolding, wires, and workcrews.  Protected by a wooden stockade wall, the manor houses the political apparatus of the town, including several meeting rooms, a courthouse, and numerous bedchambers for visiting dignitaries and (just as frequently) Lanod Neff's countelss cronies and concubines.
Visitation with the governor-mayor is by appointment only, with an audiences sometimes taking weeks to arrange.


Dourstone Mine

This iron ore mine has kept strong for centuries, predating the formal establishment of Diamond Lake as a vassal of the Free City of Greyhawk.  Ragnolin Dourstone has managed the mine since the very beginning, when he chose this spot seemingly at random.


Menhirs

This worn old stone ring is often visited by residents of the Bronzewood Lodge, and is sacred to druids and rangers, a relic from a time when teh laws of the wilderness governed man as well as animals.


Old Observatory

This crumbling abandoned observatory once housed an order of monks obsessed with the heavenly bodies of the nighttime sky.


Dourstone Residence

This squat, well-protected manor is the home of Ragnolin Dourstone, who is one of Diamond Lake's most responsible mine managers.[/sblock]


DIAMOND LAKE'S HINTERLANDS[sblock]Beyond the streets of Diamond Lake is a jagged expanse of wilderness. Wandering bands of militia patrol the region, keeping it mostly safe for the merchants, pilgrims, and travelers heading to and from the Free City of Greyhawk. The following locations, while technically outside the town limits, play important roles in local affairs.


The Twilight Monastery

About two hours north of Diamond Lake, a towering crag called the Griffon’s Roost casts a dark shadow over the muddy road to Elmshire. From a perch hundreds of feet above looms the cat-infested Twilight Monastery, a three-towered monument to an obscure philosophy of the Distant West. Two score monks dwell within the monastery, dedicating themselves to a litany of exercises meant to perfect the body and spirit. The secretive monks hold dusk as the holiest of hours, and sonorous chants emit from the Twilight Monastery’s central courtyard when the night sky appears in the heavens. Foremost among the monks is Izenfen the Occluded, a peerless masked combatant thought to be one of the wisest figures in the hills. Travelers frequently seek her council, but most leave Diamond Lake without ever having gained access to the Twilight Monastery, for Izenfen deigns to speak with only a handful of pilgrims foretold to her via the agency of the night sky and an immense mirrored lens called the Censer of Symmetry.  When word of the Censer’s predictive prowess spread to the miners of Diamond Lake 20 years ago, a desperate contingent petitioned Izenfen to predict the location of the richest unclaimed local ore deposits, appealing to her compassion with tales of starving children and dangerously unpaid debts. The masked mistress of the Twilight Monastery rebuffed their pleas, triggering the miners’ contingency plan—an ill-fated invasion of the monks’ compound that left seven miners dead.  Immediately thereafter, Izenfen gathered a cadre of stealth assassins from the ranks of her best warriors, and silently set them upon the surviving invaders who still milked wounds in the petty shacks along Diamond Lake’s waterfront.  Rumors suggest that Izenfen’s masked silent killers remain active to this day, citing the disappearance or mysterious deaths of nearly a dozen political enemies within the town.


The Bronzewood Lodge

The ring of crumbling menhirs on the bluff overlooking Diamond Lake is a remnant of an ancient human druidic culture that once inhabited the region. They too came to the hills for the ancient cairns, seeing them as monuments to great ancestors of the invisible past. Although modern humans displaced the native druids during great migrations over a thousand years ago, pockets of indigenous architecture and culture remain. Foremost among these near-forgotten practices is veneration of Obad-Hai, the Shalm, the brooding patron of wilderness and natural order.  Druids and rangers who honor the Shalm and a host of minor nature deities and fey spirits (the so-called Old Faith) routinely congregate in great moots three hours northeast of Diamond Lake, at an ancient megalithic structure called the Bronzewood Lodge. Devotees of Ehlonna or the elven pantheon are welcome at these meetings, if a bit gruffly, but all other attendees must be invited personally by someone already within the circle of trust.  A small permanent community inhabits the Lodge itself and the wooded copse surrounding it. Perhaps 30 assorted druids, rangers, and scouts protect the sacred site and keep watch on the nearby roads and valleys.  Occasionally, they step in to rescue a traveler from some natural menace, but just as often they warn explorers to stay on the roads and let the wilderness take care of itself. Their leader is Nogwier, an aged proponent of the Old Faith who strives to keep the focus of his community on preservation of a near-extinct way of life and away from anger at the Free City and its operatives in Diamond Lake, whose avariciousness continually rapes the land.


The Cairn Hills

A few hundred years ago, intrepid explorers discovered a fantastic cache of priceless artifacts entombed in one of the hundreds of ancient burial complexes hewn into the crags surrounding the Free City of Greyhawk. The trove attracted legions of treasure-seekers to the Free City (then a mere trading post), and unbelievable wealth plundered from the tombs. The wealthiest explorers became the city’s first nobility, and the Free City quickly became associated with easy wealth and fabulous archeological artifacts from long-dead civilizations that appeared to predate the emergence of gnomes and dwarves in the region.  But the wealth didn’t always come easy, as many of the forlorn tombs provided deadly surprises in the form of bound demon guardians, relentless constructs, and ingenious magical wards and traps.  The hilly lands surrounding the City became known as the Cairn Hills, and the hunt for lost treasure became an important part of the region’s cultural heritage. But the treasure didn’t last forever. Eventually, the cairns dried out, and unplundered tombs became more and more difficult to locate. Every decade or so a lucky explorer managed to strike it rich, but even more came away from their endeavors with nothing more than broken ankles and clothes singed by the fires of ancient protections.  Several vanished entirely. Over the years, the Cairn Hills began to lose their allure, and the City fell upon difficult times. Although abandoned cairns host no few bandit troupes and savage humanoid enclaves, two nonhuman communities play an important role in the Free City’s economy, so much so that they impact even the remote mining town of Diamond Lake. These are the gnome warren of Grossetgrottel and the dwarven stronghold of Greysmere.
Three days (by coach) northwest of Diamond Lake, the Cairn Hills Trail enters a region of steep crags pocked with natural caverns. Five of these caverns lead to an interconnected series of gnome villages called Grossetgrottel. The gnomes of Grossetgrottel specialize in rare gems rescued from the subterranean depths, but each of the five villages focuses on a different trade or specialization. All told, some 800 gnomes call the place home, though about a quarter as many “expatriates” live in the Free City itself or in the mining towns surrounding it. Able gnome wardens and gem-encrusted constructs stand vigil over the surface entrances to each community, and nongnome visitors are subject to the legendary gnome suspicion.
South of the immense Mistmarsh, the Cairn Hills jut up to become the Abbor-Alz Mountains, and in a tight valley stands the imposing dwarven fortress of Greysmere, its impressive stone-carved façade reflecting in the still waters of a placid mountain lake. Tall mountains completely surround the valley, making the citadel one of the most easily defended locales in the region. Unusually for the dwarves, Greysmere stands open to all visitors, who are welcome in the enclave’s upper markets and vast, agoraphobia-inducing galleries. More than 400 dwarves dwell within Greysmere, under the guidance of Fionor the Rude, a downright mean little fellow who invites all new guests to his dinner table in hopes that they might provide a moment’s entertainment.  Despite his boorishness, Fionor respects those who command respect, and is a trustworthy friend.


Cairn of the Green Lady

Far less welcoming are the brooding inhabitants of the Cairn of the Green Lady, a reclaimed tomb on the opposite shore of Diamond Lake itself. Cloaked in robes of green and quick to threaten outsiders, these two-score devotees of the death goddess Wee Jas honor a fallen saint of that deity with mournful prayers to departed spirits and mysterious explorations of the hills nearby. They base themselves in the tomb of this departed servant of the Dark-Eyed Lady, whom they believe died during a great migration of humans across the treacherous hills more than a thousand years ago. Diamond Lake’s Governor-Mayor Lanod Neff trusts the cultists only because they protect the town’s boneyard from the sinister attentions of the community’s most depraved residents. The order’s leader, the enchanting Amariss, is always on the lookout for new recruits.[/sblock]


DRAMATIS PERSONAE[SBLOCK]I thought it would be a good idea to have a listing of folks whom you would know of and might know personally in the village of Diamond Lake (in alphabetical order).  Anyone with at least 1 rank in Knowledge (local) would have all of this information.  Once you've met them IC, I'll change their names to a different color.

AURIC (Human M): Braggart who claims to have won the Maiden's Belt from the Freecity of Greyhawk's gladitorial games. While the belt looks authentic, none has found the resolve to truly question him on it. Perhaps this has to do with the spiked gauntlets and the huge arms that they cover. _*met by Shadow*_
ALLUSTAN (Human m): Wizard and "the smartest man in town"
CHEZABET (Human f): Emporium fortune teller
VELIAS CHILDRAMUN (Human m): Fatherly cleric of Hieroneous
DIETRIK CICAEDA (Human m): Chief Cartographer of Diamond Lake
SHERRIF CUBBIN (Human m): Corrupt Sheriff of Diamond Lake
RAGNOLIN DOURSTONE (Dwarf m): Mine manager
DANNATH (Human f): Lazare's daughter and hostess of his House
VALKUS DUN (Human m): High priest of Hieroneous
TYROL EBBERLY (Human m): Weapon dealer, owner of the "Captain's Blade"
CHAUM GANSWORTH (Human m): Mine manager
ARIELLO KLINT (Halfling m): "The Combustible Magician", entertainer at The Emporium
KURLAG (Half-ogre m): Bouncer at The Emporium
LAZARE (Human m): Proprietor of Lazare's House and dragonchess enthusiast
MELINDE (Human f): Charming young warrior priestess of Hieroneous
ELLIVAL MOONMEADOW (Elf m): Mine manager
GOVERNOR-MAYOR LANOD NEFF (Human m): Rules Diamond Lake for the Free City of Grehawk
NOGWIER (Human m): High cleric of the Bronzewood Lodge
LUZANE PARRIN (Human f): Mine manager
PURPLE PROSE (Elf f): Madame of The Midnight Salute
MERRIS SANDOVAR (Human m): Chief Scout of Militia
TOM SHINGLE (Boggle m): Emporium contortionist
BALABAR SMENK (Human m): Mine manager
SHAG SOLOMON (? m): "The Wild Gentleman", entertainer/freak in the Emporium
TIDWOAD (Gnome m): Gem monger and proprietor of Tidwoad's
GELCH TILGAST (Human m): Mine manager
TOLLIVER TRASK (Human m): Militia garrison's aging commander, and father of Sergeant Jorun Trask. _*met by Jorun Trask*_
DOBRUN TRENT (Half-elf m): Militia lieutenant
MIKKELA VENDERIN (Human f): Militia lieutenant
VENELLE (Half-elf f): Bowyer/fletcher for Diamond Lake and mentor to Orin Heartwood. _*met by Orin_
JIERIAN WIERUS (Human m): Flagellant high priest of St. Cuthbert
ZALAMANDRA (Human f): Queen of the Veiled Corridor
WILLIAM (Dwarf M) Lazare's Doorman and right hand to Dannath. While he allows any to enter if they mind their manners, there are few he considers truly worthy of spending time in Lazare's House. _*met by Damien*_
KHELLEK: (Human M): One of Auric's companions and apparently the brain behind Auric's brawn and Tirra's brashness. A cynical man, he enjoys the game of Dragonchess and is said to be Lazare's equal at the game. Although Lazare merely smiles and waves away such claims, the fact that he has not met the stranger's challanges has given many a pause to ponder if it is true. _*met by Damien, overheard speaking by Shadow_
TIRRA (Elvish f): Flirtatious elvish woman fond of playing Rings at the Feral Dog. Using her skill, as well as her beauty, with her daggers, she has not lost a match since arriving in Diamond Lake three days ago. _*met by Damien_[/sblock]



PICTURE OF DIAMOND LAKE MINERS[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
PICTURE OF GARRISON MILITIA[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]
PICTURE OF BALABAR SMENK[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
PICTURE OF THE WIZARD ALLUSTAN[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/SBLOCK]
PICTURE OF KULLEN, LEADER OF A DIAMOND LAKE CRIMINAL GANG[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/sblock]
PICTURE OF RAGNOLIN DOURSTONE[SBLOCK]
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 [/SBLOCK]


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

So that means first level?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry about that...starting lvl first.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll take a quarter of normal starting funds for a 36 buy... 

I'm actually very interested in this game.   Its you, and this adventure path is looking to be very well done.  (I will end up with all the parts for it.  I do have a subscription but I'm willing to not read them, which shouldn't be an issues I rarely read Dungeon cover to cover but I do have a subscription to it.)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'll take a quarter of normal starting funds for a 36 buy...
> 
> I'm actually very interested in this game.   Its you, and this adventure path is looking to be very well done.  (I will end up with all the parts for it.  I do have a subscription but I'm willing to not read them, which shouldn't be an issues I rarely read Dungeon cover to cover but I do have a subscription to it.)




And I gave you three 18s out of the gate, you would go in with a dagger and nothing more?

I look forward to seeing your submission Bro, as I think this game will be alot of fun for us all. I am pretty heavy into the RP of things, so while there will be combat, I don't want people to think I am going to play this as nothing more than a constant hack and slash game.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> And I gave you three 18s out of the gate, you would go in with a dagger and nothing more?




Yes


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Yes



Ditto…  Well maybe with a loin cloth too…


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I look forward to seeing your submission Bro, as I think this game will be alot of fun for us all. I am pretty heavy into the RP of things, so while there will be combat, I don't want people to think I am going to play this as nothing more than a constant hack and slash game.




I'm not sure what to play right now, though I'll probably go warrior as a typical do...

When do you suspect you’ll have more information on the town available?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

*L*

Sadly it will still just be the 32pts and half gold, but I promise to throw in a new set of steak knives if we get through the first adventure.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> I'm not sure what to play right now, though I'll probably go warrior as a typical do...
> 
> When do you suspect you’ll have more information on the town available?




As soon as I get done editing the great handout I found on the paizo website.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim, would you be against a gnome illusionist using the racial substitution level from Races of Stone and some of the specialist wizard variants from Unearthed Arcana.

The specialist wizard variants can be found here.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

I don't have the racial substitution info handy, as my books are back in the states, would you mind e-mailing them to me? The e-mail is crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com.

I don't think I will have any problem with it, but I will want to know what has kept him in Diamond Lake. Especially if his skills could have sprung him a while ago..

Also, the handout is posted in the first post.


----------



## Evilhalfling (Aug 29, 2005)

hmmm I will pitch a human cleric of Ehlonna once a common stablegirl of uncertain anchestery who has just begun to find her faith in the Lady - 
high Wisdom&Charisma spheres animal and sun, feats animal affinity and quicken turning -


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

The one thing I want to stress is that everyone has alot of time, I think five days is plenty to flesh out a concept from start to finish and while I have in my mind just to do five, if I see four "must" have submissions, I will bump it up to six.

Also, about to edit the top post again with a few other odds and ends.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> The one thing I want to stress is that everyone has alot of time, I think five days is plenty to flesh out a concept from start to finish and while I have in my mind just to do five, if I see four "must" have submissions, I will bump it up to six.




Do you want to whole character sheet or just the concept?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

When I say concept, I mean the history of the char. Something that lets me get into the mindset of the char as best I can. If you want to do the mechanics of the char, I would love to see that as well, but that part is totally up to you.

I am a huge fan of the story, as many of you are aware by now, so the more I have to work with, the more I can give you, and honestly, the better chance of me wanting to put you in the game.

Hope that helps clear it up some for everyone.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Hope that helps clear it up some for everyone.



Ah I’m not too sure…  We’re first level characters from a small town and are stories are, hopefully, in the future and not the past…    

I’ll think of something…


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Sorry if it seems like I am asking for too much bro, I don't expect War and Peace, but it would be nice to see that thought has been put behind the chars.

I guess what I am looking for is: Who are you? By the age of 18, or equiv age for other races, how has living in a city like Diamond Lake shaped you? Does hope still reside, or have you just accepted that your life will be no better than that of your parents? What do you do in the town? Do you mine with an uncle? Juggle in one of the entertainment houses? Cook at the Rusty Bucket? What would it take to push you to explore the Cairn? What would you do if you found the wealth you dreamed of?

Just anything that pops into your mind when you start writing...

Want to be the son/daughter of an NPC, go for it, but as the adventure progresses, which side will you choose? Those who have fought at your side, or the blood that courses through your veins.

*end ramble*


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sorry if it seems like I am asking for too much bro, I don't expect War and Peace, but it would be nice to see that thought has been put behind the chars.




Good cause I’ve never read it…   And no I don’t think your asking for too much.  I just want to make sure your not looking for the most exotic stories and concepts...

I'll have more after I see the write up for the town.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Guide is listed above for everyone's reading enjoyment. As well as creation guidelines..


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Guide is listed above for everyone's reading enjoyment. As well as creation guidelines..



 Hey, its 1230 AM here I’m libel to miss important stuff like that all the time now.  [J/K]

I got an idea or two…  I’ll sleep on it.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Rog...I look forward to seeing what the night makes.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 29, 2005)

*Tom "Shadow" Rhein*

I would love to get in on this game if at all possible and here is a rogue to think about.  I might expand on this a little more as I toss the story about in my head.


I so can not wait to get out of this town.  I am tired of mines, tired of this filth and tired of having to lick the boot heel of the mine managers.  Heh heh I wonder if they will ever find out I am actually working for all of them.  They always want to find out what is going on with each other and I happily feed them this information for a price.  The problem is they are such cheap bastards that they don't give me a whole lot of coin to live on, especially when I have to pay out a lot to keep my butt in the clear.  One of these days I will find something useful in this backwater town to make even the managers fear me.  I hope to be able run this town one day and then all of them can lick my boot heels.

Hell, I am not even from this town but my family and I were passing through on our way to Greyhawk when we stopped in this town for a few weeks as my father had some business to attend to.  We stayed a few weeks too long as the plague struck and my entire family was killed because of it.  I was the only one it seemed to not touch and with my family dead I found myself taken in at the Able Carter Coaching Inn.  At first I thought things were going well till I found out I was raised to basically be their indentures servant as my father owed the owner something.  He decided to take his payment by having me serve him until he said so.  The only good thing about this is I learned a lot from everyone who came and went through those doors and I learned to fade into the background so people would not even see me and not guard their so called private talks.

I think the most important thing I learned was that information was valuable to the right person and that the shadows were your best friends.  I tended to always stay in the shadows so my "owner" tacked that name on me one day and I liked it.  Here is hoping that one day I will make it out of here but for now I will just have to make do.

One day though....


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

I'd be interested in playing as well. I just signed up here at Enworld, and have been waiting a few days for a game to pop up that started at lvl 1. I've never played on a message board before, but its why I signed up.

As far as a character goes, after reading the background story you wrote up, I was thinking either a human sorceror, who is the son of one of the merchants supplying the town. Alternatively, I also thought about dwarven warrior. The son of one of the dwarves working at the dwarven mine (or the mine owner himself?), he grew up becoming defensive and protective because of the lowlifes that live in the town.

Whichever you like better or fits better with whats going on. I'd honestly just like a chance to play. Give me some feedback and I can expand on these rough outlines.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Very nice Elocin....looks good so far...

A solid concept, and if you want to expand more, feel free, but if you want to stop there for now, that is cool as well.


----------



## LogicsFate (Aug 29, 2005)

I am also interested, just need some time to write up a concept


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Saterus said:
			
		

> I'd be interested in playing as well. I just signed up here at Enworld, and have been waiting a few days for a game to pop up that started at lvl 1. I've never played on a message board before, but its why I signed up.
> 
> As far as a character goes, after reading the background story you wrote up, I was thinking either a human sorceror, who is the son of one of the merchants supplying the town. Alternatively, I also thought about dwarven warrior. The son of one of the dwarves working at the dwarven mine (or the mine owner himself?), he grew up becoming defensive and protective because of the lowlifes that live in the town.
> 
> Whichever you like better or fits better with whats going on. I'd honestly just like a chance to play. Give me some feedback and I can expand on these rough outlines.




Saterus: I am always willing to give someone new a shot, so feel free to pick either one of those concepts and run with it. I am going to choose the chars I think capture the feel of the game, not what will complete the "core" group needed. Elocin gave a great example of the concept I am looking for. Something that gives the history, and also shows the motivation of the char.

Do that, and you will have as good a chance as anyone else who throws their name in the hat.

Good luck and welcome to the boards.


----------



## Elocin (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Very nice Elocin....looks good so far...
> 
> A solid concept, and if you want to expand more, feel free, but if you want to stop there for now, that is cool as well.




I might expand some more on the concept (like with some actual names and such) or fix my horrible writing as I did not go back over my typing and I am bound to type some things that just won't make any sense.  It is a little late here (11 PM) and I should have gone to bed as I was falling alseep while watching The Family Guy but the computer called to me and I am glad it did.  I do get Dungeon and I usually read them cover to cover but I am also very good at splitting what my character knows and what I know.  If I am picked for this thread I will cease reading those adventures.

Also thank you for the kind words so far concerning my character.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Elocin said:
			
		

> I might expand some more on the concept (like with some actual names and such) or fix my horrible writing as I did not go back over my typing and I am bound to type some things that just won't make any sense.  It is a little late here (11 PM) and I should have gone to bed as I was falling alseep while watching The Family Guy but the computer called to me and I am glad it did.  I do get Dungeon and I usually read them cover to cover but I am also very good at splitting what my character knows and what I know.  If I am picked for this thread I will cease reading those adventures.
> 
> Also thank you for the kind words so far concerning my character.




I know alot of the people on the boards read the magazine, and while I know there might be some bleedover, however accidental it might be, I will be okay with it. Know if you tell me that you know for a fact that there is "x" door here which holds "y" treasure inside of it. Then I will have issues..

Get some rest and take your time, it will be Fri at the earliest that I make the pics.

And you're welcome..


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

By the way, what classes are the characters that have already been chosen?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

At the moment, they are fighter and thief, but as I said earlier, if the best concepts give an "unorthodox" party so be it. Some things might be a bit tougher, while some things easier, but the game would still go.

Also, the other two might change their concepts as well. The above was just what was passed to me when I first told them I was thinking of doing this game.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

By half starting wealth, do you mean half maximum, or do you mean half of the average?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

half the maximum...sorry...will edit the guidelines above to reflect that.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> half the maximum...sorry...will edit the guidelines above to reflect that.




Whew... was thinking that 37gp and 5sp was going to go really really fast.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Ferrix said:
			
		

> Whew... was thinking that 37gp and 5sp was going to go really really fast.




While I do want this to be a tougher coming out of the gate game than most, I don't want to be spiteful..


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 29, 2005)

I would be interested in joining this as well. I have a lot of experience in PBeM's but I must admit that this will be my first PbP. I hope that will not be a problem. The character I was thinking about was a halfling rouge. The background being something along the lines of working at the one the local entertainment business with the family (I think). I will write something up tonight while I have the creative juices flowing and post it here if it is alright with you. When would you like the rough draft & completed character concept? 

-Blood


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Post it on up...

If it helps with the juices any, take a read of the Player's Handout to get a feel of the Diamond Lake area. Look forward to seeing the concept.


----------



## unleashed (Aug 29, 2005)

Orin Heartwood, half-elf ranger.

Born here, raised here, I’ll probably die here. Supposedly my father is Aelwyn Starflower, an elf who works for Ellival Moonmeadow owner of the silver mines. He probably doesn’t even know I exist, after all he only had a brief fling with my mother. (Amanda Heartwood, my  mother, was working the veiled corridor at the Emporium at the time, and once they found out she was pregnant she was booted--of course I know nothing of this). She’s worked at the Spinning Giant for as long as I can recall.

I don’t know how she did it, but my mother got me an apprenticeship of sorts with Venelle several years ago. It’s far better than working at the mines, which is where most of my friends have ended up, and I seem to have a knack with wood. I spend a lot of time sharpening weapons, oiling armour, and managing the shop when Venelle is busy finishing one of her amazing bows, but I’m happy to do that for when we close the shop for the day she teaches me her craft. I love working with the wood, and it’s been mostly arrows until recently, but I’ve finally started working on my first bow. Nothing special, just a simple longbow, but it feels good to be crafting something which requires a little more skill and it shows me Vanelle thinks my skill is improving. We also engage in weapons practice most mornings before opening the shop, it’s usually an extended session starting before dawn when she gets a new shipment in and she wants to test a few of the blades. When she’s in need of new wood for her craft Venelle shuts up shop and we go into the surrounding countryside hunting for choice pieces, during these forays I learn a little something about woodcraft too.

It’s a very full life, but I’m itching to set out on my own and find my fortune...


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

*Samuel Nomas*

Well, you said run with it, and I couldnt sleep.

I don't know much about Greyhawk, so you'll have to bear with me, but I tried.

[sblock]Entry 1, from The Journal of Samuel Nomas, *insert relavent date*

After a suggestion by Jim Reave, one of the coal men working down at the smelting house, I've decided to make a journal. I guess the journal needs to be brought up to speed with my life as well. I suppose the best way to start it is to copy down what I told him about myself. 



So you want to know my life story this time? That obviously means its your turn to the buy drinks.

I've never really known my family. Since I was a small boy, my father, a merchant, took me on his travels to and from the Free City (Greyhawk?). My mother and brother lived in the city, while my father traded with other small villages. One day, we came back from a trip out to Diamond Lake, and they were just gone. The house we lived in was cleared out, only basic furniture left. No signs they had ever lived there before. We tried to find them. No one knew anything. After a while, we had to move on. For the past ten years or so (most of the time I can remember anyway) he has come almost exclusively here to Diamond Lake to take ore to the Free City and bring back food. As a result, I've lived most of my life on the road, stopping here and in the Free City. My father began drinking after my mother and brother disappeared, and took to spending more and more time in the tavern rather than working out better deals with the mine owners and merchants in the Free City. He left that to me the past few years. We did okay, not great, but enough to buy food. I spent most of my time playing Dragonchess wherever it was possible.

Then hows it you ended up stuck here in Diamond Lake? A bright boy like you with experience as a merchant could be making more of yourself than sweeping the smelting house floors.

Yes, I know. I was getting to that, and yes, more people than you know have told me that since I started there.

You'd be suprised how many people I know-

Do you want me to finish? Anyway, things weren't that great. Since I was about 13 or 14 I began having more changes than are normal for someone that age. (*slowly*) I began being able to preform...tricks. At first, I thought I was cursed. Candles would go out, I would hear strange noises, occasionally see odd lights. After a while, I figured out that I could control these events. They were just little things to make my life a little easier. I could put out candles without getting up, keep bugs out of my blankets, clean my cloths off after playing or working. I would entertain myself while I was alone by drawing starlight like scenes in the sky. Eventually I began to pick things up without ever touching them. Make rips in clothing disappear as if nothing ever happened. (*even slower*) Well, one night my father saw me do some of these things. We were here in Diamond Lake, and staying in the Able Carter  that night, about to head to the Free City the next day. He acted like he hadnt seen anything that night, but the next morning he confronted me on it. He called me a witch and accused me of consorting with demons. He blamed me for my mother's disappearance, claiming the demons I bargained with took her. No son of his would be dealing with demons, and as such, I was no longer a son of his. He left town as I pleaded with him to understand and let me explain.

(*Long pause*)

I don't know how I do the things I do. For the past few months, I've begun seeing the swirling energies that must be what drives my....tricks. I just..._know_ thats what they are. I've not understood how I know any of the things that have happened in the past year, but I know in my gut the answers are correct. I haven't dealt with any demons or anything of that sort. In fact, you're the first person I've told this to.

That still doesnt explain why you are wasting away in this one horse town.

Well, after my father left, I tried to convince some of the other merchants to take me to Greyhawk, but it seems that my father has spread his, err, misunderstandings, to the other merchants that frequent the route through Diamond Lake to the Free City. None of them will get near me dispite my experience in trading, and for many of them, years of friendship. After running out of money, and being stuck here in town, I had to find a way to eat. That's where the smelting house came in. I'm not as likely to die in there as in the mines, not to mention the fact that I don't exactly have the miner physique. I'm trying to find a merchant passing through that will take me to the Free City, but it's looking like I may have to go to Blackwall Keep or Elmshire first. The job at the smelting house is relatively safe, puts food in my belly, and gives me enough time to talk to all the merchants passing through the Able Carter.

Well kid, your secret is safe with me. I'm not scared of you, and I'd rather stay on your good side if it comes to it.

Well I don't want to end up stuck here the rest of my life. I'm sure my tricks will be good for something someday.[/sblock]

After both you and Elocin used first person, I did as well. I think it came out as one of the best things I've ever written...haha.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm keen to join but am at work at the moment, I'll have something up tonight.  If you need some writing examples check my Metropolis game.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

All: Some great concepts thus far, and I have decided that I will be raising the number of people up to six. I really think choosing four from you guys will be easier on me than just three.

Saterus: If you had not told me this was your first time throwing a pitch for a PbP game, I would have sworn you had been doing it for awhile. Good job...


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

Well, I've been thinking about trying to start a game with my friends in real life, so I've been thinking from a Dm's point of view a bit more. And I thought about what I would want to see from players, and then as a player, what would make a fun character play without worrying about hack and slash stuff. And so I read your town description and tried to run with it.

I didnt think about it at the time, but how prevalent is magic? Would my character pretty much know its magic by now or is it rare enough that he can be out of the loop without being a complete idiot? Especially since he's fairly well travelled.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

I am guessing from the description that he will be a sorc, so depending on how you want to take it, he can know as much or as little as you want him to have IC.

Magic in the world of Greyhawk is there, but not as heavy as in Forgotten Realms, but more than in something like an Iron Heroes campaign.

So, if he happened to bump into Allustan and manage to convince the wizard to "guide" him some, that would be fine, but if he spent his time off shooting magic missiles into haystacks, that works also.

All in all, I am just going to be trying to set the stage, but the story belongs to the players, so shape it in the way you will enjoy it the most.

Hope that helps some..


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, I came up with the idea for the sorcerer first, and it seemed like it had a bit more promise to it.

I just wanted to make sure that every town of 100 people didn't have 10 resident wizards hanging around. If he figures out its magic after a little adventuring then I'm sure things will work out.

I think he's going to go for spells like Charm Person rather than Magic Missle. I'm not sure about the other first lvl spell, possibly Sleep, but I've got time to figure it out. I know most sorcerers usually go for fireballs and lightning spells, but I'm not sure I want to do that. I think there's fun to be had without them.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

After going to Paizo and reading the Age of Worms Overload .pdf, I think I have underestimated the size of the town. While normally, that would mean I would lift the restriction on the amount of money, I think it will stay more in flavor of the desperation I want the chars to have about escaping from the city, or at least trying once to break free.

Saterus: There are resident wizards in the town, some are nothing more than minor charlatens trying to get a few silvers anyway they can, while some are true wizards that have settled in Diamond Lake for reasons that are theirs alone.

However, while you might have learned the "official" name for the talents you manifest, you can call them anything you like, as they are your powers after all.  Also, your contact with the other mages can be as much or as little as you like. I can go through the Overload sheet and give you the names of the NPCs you might have had contact with if you'd like.


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

Hmm...are these wizards publicly wizards? Or are they sort of in-hiding/trying-to-scam people? If there are wizards who are completely open about magic in this small town, I doubt that I could have managed to not realize what magic was after spending half my life in Greyhawk, which is I'm sure a much larger city. If you like, post what you've got, I'll probably end up making some changes to my background. None of it is set in stone, so dont worry. 

And as of yet, I haven't planned to start with a familar. I figured it'd be more interesting to start off without one and aquire one while adventuring.

One more thing, what can you tell us of the geography of the town? I've got a picture of this small little mining town, surrounded by mountains. I'm going to _assume_ there is a lake. You mentioned trade routes going to different cities, so that means there are some roads leading into and out of town. Anything else we should know?


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

There are some open wizards in the town, Allustan is the prime example, but there are also potion brewers and other minor hedge wizards. There are also a handful of mages that practice their craft in secret, they are the in-hiding ones out to make some coin for themselves anyway they can.

The city of Greyhawk is about a week away through land, and maybe four days by the river that pulls away from the lake that Diamond Lake takes its name from. 

The small town surrounded by mountains is pretty much spot on. The hills and mountains are full of mines that have gone dry and sealed off, as well as the still successful ones that the major "players" in the city own.

I will get to work on getting you a list of the open mages, but even though there are mages, as well as priests, in the town, if your char only embraced his powers slowly, then he could just now be coming to grips with his gifts.


----------



## Saterus (Aug 29, 2005)

Yeah, but I'll have to change it to hint that he thinks its magic. If there are mages and priests fairly commonly around the world then the idea of magic isn't going to be completely foreign to him. It won't be a major change, just sort of clearing things up.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

*nod* It is common enough that people know there is a such thing as it, however it is not so common that every home has continual light lamps in every room.


----------



## Krug (Aug 29, 2005)

My submission:
[sblock]
Smenik was out to corner the mines in the area, and Nhazak-Tral was an easy target. While other mines suffered output drops according to plagues or problems in supply, Nhazak-Tral managed to have a constant output of material from his single mine. The 'scholar' didn't seem to have much ambition besides outputting consistently, and having a good stash of pipeweed to smoke and the occasional dwarven brew, bought at bargain prices of course.

Smenik's sent spies to investigate, and what they found what that Nhazak-Tral was no mere scholar; he was a necromancer of some degree, but instead of wanting to rule the world, all he did was animate the undead to do the mining for him, and so much for workman's compensation. Though Smenik contemplated enlisting Nhazak by blackmail or other means to create more of this 'animated' workers, Smenik spread the word to come priests of Heironeus who were quite eager to destroy Nhazak's 'workers'. Nhazak himself fled the place, packing all that which he could, unwilling to explain the advantages of undead economics to the priests. Smenik quickly acquired the empty mine at a cheap price, given favourable terms since he has discovered the 'aberrations' happening within.

But Nhazak did leave a legacy, sort of. Thajal was a stable girl, an orphan whose father had died from infected lungs after mining duty. Thajal knew she might face the same fate, as the mine owners took all who worked for them and paid decent wages. One day while out wandering in the remnants of Nhazak's tower, she discovered a spellbook left behind by the merchant magician in his quick escape to freedom. Inside were dark teachings, of dark arcane arts. This, coupled with Thajal's fascination with matters related to Wee Jas, gradually make the young girl think she would be destined for stranger things. She began to understand what Nhazak wanted to do, and that he was not evil, but a bit like her, drained of all emotion. In fact, she saw herself in the undead of the world.

When she turned 16, a raven arrived at her doorstep, leaving a scroll. When she opened and read it, she learnt that she was not an orphan at all, but Nhazak's own flesh and blood, and that he had left the spellbook as a gift for her. She was not a creature of the dark arts, but using it, he explained, she could change the world. Few had the ability to be so close to darkness, and not be consumed by it, and it would up to Thajal to withstand the temptation. Since then, Thajal has studied necromancy, who sees the undead as being merely as druids might see plants; all part of the fabric of the world. At this stage, she just appears as another wizard with her powers, but in her heart, she knows that the dark arts are what she is, and loves. 

Right now, she passes her days making food and repairing material for the miners, though she knows her destiny will find her soon... 

(So that's the story of Thajal, female Necromancer... who can be tweaked into a LN Cleric of Wee Jas, I guess, if the party needs a cleric THAT badly.  )
[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

It all will fall on how the submissions go. If it happens that the best submissions happen to include no divine casters, so be it. I will run things as the chars go and not force someone into a role they do not really want.


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 29, 2005)

*Ryhiannon Starwind*

*Ryhiannon Starwind*​

Fragments of birth records discovered in a deserted village within the Ardi Forest:
[sblock]_...preliminary tests have shown that the child has survived his mother's death, though the plague has not left her unscathed.  It seems as though her body's immune system has not fully developed...

...and due to the reaccuring state of the plague in her system, the very nature of immortality that the elves have been gifted is suppressed because of it...

...death.  The child has grown into maturity without mishap, however the appearance of grey hair already suggests that she has been inflicted with the life of a mortal creature.  Due to the events of her youth and the reactions of others, her personality has begun to reflect...

...taken refuge with the others._
[/sblock]

Exerpt from behavioral records recovered from the Academy of Wizardry, Greyhawk City:
[sblock]After spending two years at this facility it is painfully clear that Ms. Starwind has no interest what-so-ever in the learning of the mystical arts of _anything_.  Failing to show up to classes, poor quality written assignments, as well as struggling to grasp some of the more basic concepts of magical etiquette, it is this teacher's opinion that Ms. Starwind should be immediately expelled.

- Professor Thiamal, Department of Alchemy and Thaumatergy​[/sblock]

Exerpt taken from Greyhawk City Guard Records:
[sblock]The elf in question was detained for three nights in order for her to sober up and tell us her version of the story.  It seems obvious that her lies only serve to incriminate her, but since no-one was badly hurt Ms. Starwind has been sentenced to thirty days labour in the city roads project.

- Constable Theodore McPhee, Garden Ward​[/sblock]

Exerpt taken from _The Tragedy within the Ardi_:
[sblock]After the exodus of the elven people, many of them were forced to take up new lives in smaller villages, adapting to environments that they were ill used to.  The coming of the Red Death was harder to cope with than other diseases, for the reclusiveness of the elven people was usually enough to keep sch diseases outside their community.  After the exodus though, many humans came back and forth to trade with the struggling villages.

One of the more, interesting, victims of the plague was a young elven woman's child who survived her palgue-ridden mother's deathbed birthing.  The plague had only just begin to set into the baby's system while still in the womb, but something halted the disease inside her.  Later evidence showed that the elf girl was aging unlike the others of her community, she did not appear timeless as the others were, as if her 'immortality' had been stripped away by the Red Death.

- Professor Allan Latten, Grey College​[/sblock]

Exerpt of City Guard Report from Rel Mord:
[sblock]...one of the burglars was an elderly elf woman with grey hair who was spotted fleeing the scene with several of the larger items stolen from the Gamely Manor...

- Lieutenant Wenton, Night Watch​[/sblock]

Martial Training Schedule - Guild of Mercenaries, Greyhawk City
[sblock]Ryn has shown talent with the lighter blades and has suggested that her training be focused more on the weapons that are unsuited to her frame.  Axes and polearms have been her main concern, and so the next several weeks have been dedicated to these weapons as well as further crossbow work.

- Guildman Freer, Guild of Mercenaries, Greyhawk City​[/sblock]

Quoted from Epsilon, a drunken halfling colleague from The Green Dragon
[sblock]"Yeh, I seen 'er.  She said that she'd bin in Grayhewk enuff, and wanted ta see if dat place wif tha Dimends innit weres reel.  So she uped an' buggid orf din'she?  If ya wanna fine 'er, so watch 'er swimmin' roun' tha' lake lookin' fer dimends...hehe..."
[/sblock]

End of current data for criminal #384502B3F.  Should any operatives unearth more information on the subject, forward it to the garrison at Rel Mord.  File is current as at <date altered to many times to see more than a smudge of numbers>.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 29, 2005)

Phoenix: You definately caught my attention with the char, but even after reading all that, I have to ask, will she be a normal young elf who has gone prematurely gray, or will she be older?

Also, is she a rogue concept?

If you want to tell me offlist, just shoot me an e-mail at crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com.


----------



## Majin (Aug 29, 2005)

Hey Verb, just checking in here. You already know how my character's going to be from what we spoke about a few weeks ago, but for everyone else's benefit:

Damien Ves'Aru (Human Fighter)

Roll the dice and take a chance. That's what my father did two years before I was born, when he decided to move here and become a horse breeder. Why he chose this place over somewhere else is a mystery to me. Maybe it was for the money, supplying the garrison with top quality horses for training. If that's the answer then I have one question: Where is that money? At least there's the Emporium to keep me entertained and Lazare's place. I don't care much for mixing with the garrison and their games at 'Giant' and 'Salute', but at least I can get a game of dice and a cuddle at the emporium, as well as a game of strategy at Lazare's. Father would prefer me to be tending the horses, but I'm much too busy relaxing and having fun. <laugh>


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 29, 2005)

Verbatim, I'm going to bail on this one...  I'm seeing alot of warrior/rogue types and I have no interest in playing anything else.


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 29, 2005)

I have to say, I'm interested.  If you give me a day or two, I'll submit a character.


----------



## Ferrix (Aug 29, 2005)

I'll bow out as well, with the arrival of school soon and my neglect of my own games, I should pay attention to other priorities.

Good luck.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Verbatim, I'm going to bail on this one...  I'm seeing alot of warrior/rogue types and I have no interest in playing anything else.




I am willing to throw balance to the wind amigo if everyone submits the warrior/rogue type char. There is plenty of places to buy healing supplies in Diamond Lake, but all in all, it is your call in the end.

Sorry to see you go amigo...


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Aug 30, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sorry to see you go amigo...



Me too.  I’ll give it some thought with playing other classes but I don’t usually find them any fun.  (Just too much paperwork.)


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Me too.  I’ll give it some thought with playing other classes but I don’t usually find them any fun.  (Just too much paperwork.)




Don't think about playing other classes, I'd love to see a game with mostly warrior types...it'd definitely be a change of pace.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2005)

Unleashed: Make sure you only charge yourself half price for the bow if you are crafting it yourself. Since it is your practice bow, I am going to assume you took twenty on each check and it came out just fine.

All: The same goes for you as well. If you take a crafting skill and use it to create your initial gear, I am fine with that. Just let me know via an * beside the gear you make.

Phoenix: I am making a spreadsheet to track chars and their classes. Mind letting me in on the secret class of Ryhiannon?


----------



## unleashed (Aug 30, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Make sure you only charge yourself half price for the bow if you are crafting it yourself. Since it is your practice bow, I am going to assume you took twenty on each check and it came out just fine.




I'll make it a longbow then, assuming I get in of course, I forgot there's no difference in the crafting check.  

Edit: Backstory altered from shortbow to longbow.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 30, 2005)

Congrats to everyone and good luck!!!


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 30, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Me too.  I’ll give it some thought with playing other classes but I don’t usually find them any fun.  (Just too much paperwork.)




Stick around buddy. It would be interesting. 

-Blood


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Phoenix: You definately caught my attention with the char, but even after reading all that, I have to ask, will she be a normal young elf who has gone prematurely gray, or will she be older?
> 
> Also, is she a rogue concept?
> 
> If you want to tell me offlist, just shoot me an e-mail at crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com.




I thought I'd do an actual background when I make my character.  The concept is that her mother had the Red Death, and as an offshoot of the birth she has lost the virtual immortality of the elves (ages like a human or half-elf maybe).  I was hoping to go an apprentice character Fgt/Wiz to show her dual training rather than pick up a level of another class at 2nd and have no explaination of her sudden skill gain.


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2005)

Phoenix said:
			
		

> I thought I'd do an actual background when I make my character.  The concept is that her mother had the Red Death, and as an offshoot of the birth she has lost the virtual immortality of the elves (ages like a human or half-elf maybe).  I was hoping to go an apprentice character Fgt/Wiz to show her dual training rather than pick up a level of another class at 2nd and have no explaination of her sudden skill gain.




*nod*

Sounds interesting...an elf whose years are not numbered in the centuries...

In theory, if something came along and the chance to heal the damage to her "spirit" was offered, would she take it?


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 30, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> *nod*
> 
> Sounds interesting...an elf whose years are not numbered in the centuries...
> 
> In theory, if something came along and the chance to heal the damage to her "spirit" was offered, would she take it?




I guess we'll see.... :\


----------



## Saterus (Aug 30, 2005)

Is there anything you'd like the people who have already submitted backgrounds to do? Other than wait? 

(I haven't updated mine yet because I figured there would be multiple things I'd need to change after getting more info...but I haven't really gotten more info...)


----------



## Verbatim (Aug 30, 2005)

Sorry about that Saterus, I meant to get to that Overload today, but got wrapped around the axle on some things. I will get to it after I get off today and grab a few hours sleep.


----------



## Saterus (Aug 30, 2005)

It's fine, don't rush. I'm not going anywhere, and I figured you'd be getting back to my issue soon enough anyway. I was wondering more about general information everyone could use. I also sorta wanted to make sure it didn't seem like I posted yesterday and dropped off the face of the earth...


----------



## Rhialto (Aug 30, 2005)

Well, my turn...

*The Suel in the Corner*
The young Suel in the dirty leather clothing had been in Diamond Lake for about a month when the incident finally happened.  During that time, he'd mostly spent his days in the Feral Dog, drinking and doing the odd bit of scribe work.  People had whispered rumors about him--linking him with everybody to the Scarlet Brotherhood to the Circle of Eight--but as he quietly did nothing but drink, keep to himself, and occasionally write letters for people, they soon died away.  For the most part.

The brothers Skale were among the exceptions.  While they weren't sure what he was, they knew that Suel were rich, and that he doubtless had a horde of money somewhere.  Money he could probably be... persuaded to give to people who used the right amount of physical force.  Like, for example, the Skale brothers.

On the night in question, Ieng Bal had just finished his fifth mug of ale, and was starting to mutter an ancient Flannish song about dying young and horribly, when the two burly men walked purposively to his table.  As they stopped before it, glaring at him menacingly,  Ieng turned to look at them, puzzled.  "Can I help you gentlemen?"

Rory Skale, the elder, meaner brother, looked down at the rather unkempt young man.  "To yer feet, Suel.  Yer comin' with us..."

Ieng blinked at that.  "Hmmmm.  No, no, I don't think I will."

Ory Skale, the younger, angrier brother, glared at him.  "Look, you, you've got a choice!  Ya can take it here, or someplace quiet!"  He leaned forward.  "If ya take it someplace quiet, it will go easier for ya."

Ieng regarded him calmly.  "So, you two are going to beat me up?"

Rory shook his head.  "No.  We're going to beat the Nine Hells out of ya," he stated with a certain sadistic glee.

Ieng considered this for a moment then glanced up at him.  "That does sound unpleasant."  He looked around the tavern.  "Is there a reason for this?"  

"We don't like the way you look," said Rory calmly.

"And we think we'd like the way yer money looks," added Ory with chuckle. 

Rory shot his brother a disapproving glance as Ieng blinked.  "Money?  What money?"  The Suel shook his head.  "I have money?  That's odd, I've been buying my liquor on credit tonight..."

"Don't play stupid," said Rory.  "Yer a Suel.  Yer loaded with cash."

"Am I?" muttered Ieng.  "Dear me..."  He stood up, somewhat unsteadily, and gazed at his two would-be assailants.  "Tell me--are you aware of the works of the Archpriest Canara of Ulm?"

The Skale brothers' faces went slack with bafflement.  "Ehh?" said Orry.

"He was a great theologian, who used to wonder over divine riddles," explained Ieng.  "One of them was 'can a man be damned through no fault of his own'?  This feels like that sort of situation."  A slight smile came to his face.  "You seem to think that because I'm a Suel, I'm rich.  I can assure you that's not the case.  No, being Sueloise has not made me wealthy."  He calmly raised a hand, which quickly became engulfed in a pale green flame.  "What it has made me is heir to a thousand millenias worth of dark and arcane knowledge," he noted, his voice shifting from honey to iron.  "It has given me knowledge of hideous things to do to those who wrong me, a hundred agonies that each make death seem a sweetness to be longed after!  So, my thuggish friends, do you really think I'm worth your time to harrass?  Is the paltry number of coins I possess worth the state of your immortal soul?  IS IT?"  The fire was burning in Ieng's eyes now, his entire countence one of infernal malice.

The Skale brothers decided to abandon their plan.  And the Feral Dog.  Post-haste.

As he stood there, burning with unholy power, Ieng suddenly realized that every eye in the place was on him.  "Don't mind me, folks," he noted, allowing the power within him to fall.  He sat back down in his chair.  "I seek no trouble."  Slowly, the patrons of the bar went back to their business.

That night, Ieng went to his rented room with a curse and scowl.  While he was very fond of the *extensive* line of credit he now had at the Feral Dog, he'd been hoping to escape all notice--to find some quiet place to hole up in and let himself be buried away from the world.  _I came so far to escape it,_ he thought.  _Traveled so far to find a place where I would not be Mad Kalos Bal's son, not the boy of man so wicked the Scarlet Brotherhood threw him out, and Iuz wouldn't even let him past his borders.  But in the end, I can't escape myself._  He took off his shirt, and glanced at the mark of demonic hand still on it.  His mind fell back to that horrible night, the cultists chanting, his father waving the knife in the air, as he stood there, naked, small and afraid.  He remembered the demon pressing its hand to his chest.  _'With this mark I swear covenant to thy son',_ the demon's horrific voice reverberated in Ieng's head.  _'In all hours, my power shall be with him, to guide him through dark places, as a sign of my love for thee.  And his power shall be a reflection of my glory, his victories a praise to my might.'_

Ieng shuddered.  _Can a man be damned through no fault of his own, Canara?  Oh, yes, Archpriest, oh yes...._  He shut his eyes, and leaned weakly against the wall.  _And too often in this world my damnation is also my salvation..._  He took a deep breath, and went to his bed, though he was certain sleep would not come easily tonight, and what little he got would not be restful.

[sblock]Basically, 1st lvl warlock, human.  I'd also like to take Fiendmarked from the first Regional Greyhawk feats article, if that's okay.  So, did I do good?[/sblock]


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm interested. Will submit a character concept soon. (Have to finish reading the background first - sheesh!  )

Ozmar the Curious Gamer


----------



## Ozmar (Aug 30, 2005)

Dang! On second thought... Everyone's char backgrounds are really awesome. I don't want to try for fear of the inevitable comparison between these greats and my poor attempt at imitation. I was thinking about an idealistic paladin who comes to this town dreaming about helping people... but I think I'll sit out. I can't hold a candle to everyone else's awesome characters. Have fun!   

Ozmar the Amateur Gamer


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 30, 2005)

I'm hoping one of those taken slots was me, Verbatim :\ 
I haven't heard from you or Majin for awhile on this matter...


----------



## Bobitron (Aug 30, 2005)

If my DM wasn't considering running this in my face-to-face group when we finish Shackled City, I'd be in.  

Best of luck, Verbatim!


----------



## hippocrachus (Aug 31, 2005)

Well, this is what I had ready...
I'll double-check to make sure everything is in order before doing the little introduction fingy.

Edit: Sad day indeed when one gips themself two ability points  

[sblock]
*Mercury Flamberge*
Chaotic Neutral Male Human Rogue (1)
Celebrates Olidammara
Age: 16
Height: 5’10”
Weight: 145lbs
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Black
Skin: Tan

STR: 12 (1)
DEX: 16 (3)
CON: 14 (2)
INT: 14 (2)
WIS: 10 (0)
CHA: 12 (1)

HP: 8
AC: 15
~ Touch: 13
~ Flat-Footed: 12

(2) Fortitude: 0 + 2
(7) Reflex: 2 + 3 + 2
(0) Will: 0 + 0

(7) Initiative: 3 + 4
BA: 0
~ (1) Grapple: 0 + 1

*Weapons*
Short Sword – 1 (1d6+1) 19x2
Dagger - 1 (1d4+1) 19x2

*Skills*
(5) Balance: 3 + 2 + 0
(5) Bluff: 1 + 4 + 0
(5) Climb: 1 + 4 + 0
(0) Decipher Script: 2 + 0 + 0
(1) Diplomacy: 1 + 0 + 0
(6) Disable Device: 2 + 4 + 0
(3) Gather Information: 1 + 2 + 0
(5) Hide: 3 + 2 + 0
(1) Intimidate: 1 + 0 + 0
(3) Jump: 1 + 2 + 0
(4) Knowledge Local: 2 + 2 + 0
(2) Listen: 0 + 2 + 0
(7) Move Silently: 3 + 4 + 0
(7) Open Lock: 3 + 4 + 0
(6) Search: 2 + 4 + 0
(0) Sense Motive: 0 + 0 + 0
(7) Slight of Hand: 3 + 4 + 0
(0) Spot: 0 + 0 + 0
(1) Swim: 1 + 0 + 0
(3) Tumble: 3 + 0 + 0
(0) Use Magic Device: 1 + 0 + 0

*Feats*
Improved Initiative
Lightning Reflexes

*Special Abilities*
Sneak Attack (1d6)
Trapfinding

*Languages*
Common
Dwarven
Elven

*Possessions*
*Short Sword * (2lbs)
~Type: Piercing
~AB: 0 + 1
~Damage: 1d6+1
~Critical: 19x2
*Dagger* (1lb)
~Type: Piercing
~AB: 0 + 1
~Damage: 1d4+1
~Critical: 19x2
*Leather Armor * (15lbs)
~AC Bonus: 2
~MAX DEX: 6
~Check Penalty: 0
~Spell Failure: 10%
~Speed: 30ft
*Traveler’s Outfit* (5lbs)
*Waterskin * (4lbs)
(2) *Belt Pouch* (1lb)
*Silk Rope* (5lbs)
*Caltrops* (2lbs)
*Sunrod* (1lb)
*Thieves Tools* (1lb)

Weight Carried: 36lbs (Light Load = 30ft)
Light Load: 43lbs or <
Medium Load: 44lbs – 86lbs
Heavy Load: 87lbs – 130lbs
Lift Over Head: 130lbs
Lift Off Ground: 260lbs
Push or Drag: 650lbs

Speed: 30ft

*Moneys*
GP – 32
SP – 0
CP – 0

*Background*
Mercury’s father was once a hero in Greyhawk. He traveled the land with an escort of clerics of Heironeous that paraded about him as if he were a saint. He came to Diamond Lake at the request of the governing council of his home city to aid the modest town in its need during an outbreak of plague that was feared to spread to the great walls of Greyhawk. At his coming, the locals revered him as a godsend, offering what little they could to be cured or protected from the horrible disease; some even offering their daughter’s hand in marriage. It was then Manfred Flamberge met his wife, Juno. Manfred decided, after helping to rid Diamond Lake of the Red Death, to take his adventuring awards and start carving a life in the quaint and poor town; his wife, the daughter of a local merchant, beside him. In the beginning things went fine; Manfred played a part in the local politics as best he could, but quickly found the “intricacies” of a mining society boring. Missing the old days of adventuring and wishing to leave Diamond Lake, Manfred began drinking away his sorrows; with a child on the way, he would have felt a coward to abandon his wife. Soon, little was seen of Manfred, his once grand earnings were all but gone (spent on alcohol and gambling), and his news was given to him by his wife. He spurned the Church as the cause for his woe, and kept to himself to protect himself from the frivolous bantering of the local clergy. When Manfred became a drunken recluse, Juno was left with little choice but to sell her body to the night to feed her growing boy.
Growing up, Mercury spent most of his time in the taverns of Diamond Lake. While other boys were out learning to swim and spelunk, Mercury was learning how to gamble and swindle the drunken locals out of bread money.
Because of his father’s depleting reputation and his mother’s increasing reputation amongst the men, pity was taken on the urchin Mercury. Often, some gamblers would lose on purpose. Not believing Mercury could be so deviant as to try and cheat them, as time went past, they didn’t notice that he was taking more and more of their money.
In fact, Mercury has an outstanding history of being a “good boy” with an occasional tendency to be a “little rascal.”

*Personality*
Mercury is a thief. He’ll tell it to you straight to your face, and you’ll probably laugh it off as a joke. “Ha ha ha, what a card!” you’d say, as he slipped an ace into his hand. He’d smile the satisfied smile of an unsuspected sociopath and take you to the cleaners. But he’s a good guy; surely you were just having a spot of bad luck.
Mercury is also a magpie when it comes to adventuring. He often borrows trinkets from his father’s unused collection. Worthless things that couldn’t be put to use in a field, much less a bugbear attack. He shows them off to his friends with pride, making up extravagant stories as to their employment.
Mercury is painfully naïve. He visits his mother at the Emporium, surrounded by all the other whores, and still thinks she’s just a maid/actress/elf fancier. Why else would she wear all those colorful clothes?
Best of all, Mercury has a great sense of humor. Playing jokes on people is a favored pastime; the more creative, the better. His most acclaimed to date involved a map, twenty gold, a boat with a capacity to hold 185lbs for a total of fifteen minutes, and a bottle containing a very damp letter signed: “Gotcha!”

*Description*
Mercury is either very good at being a criminal or very lucky. Or both. As someone who earns a living by stealing from others, his dress doesn’t suggest it. For one thing, he dresses mainly in white. His traveling cloak is white, his shirt is white, and his breeches are white. All off-white of course; being poor and a growing boy, it isn’t easy to keep your clothes clean. He keeps his messy black hair shoulder length, and his face clean-shaven; getting good with a blade starts with a razor. He flaunts the short sword he stole from his father with gusto and if he’s carrying anything else of his old man’s, it’s right out in the open for all to see. [/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Aug 31, 2005)

*enh what the hey - 2nd submission*

I was feeling creative tonight so figured why not throw another character into the group.  You can choose either one of mine or none at all.  Choose whichever you feel will make the best group.


"Stitch"

Ahh the life I had.  

Growing up I was an apprentice to one of the chief priests in Greyhawk and life was good, especially for one that had no memories of a previous life.  I don't really remember how it happened but one day while traveling on the many roads of Greyhawk I came upon a dreadful scene.  A caravan of what looked like mostly pilgrims was ravaged by some unknown terror.  Death surrounded me as I saw the carnage of bodies’ torn asunder, even the women and children were not left untouched.  Upon seeing such destruction something inside of me awoke and I was filled with presence that brought me to tears.  I could see and feel a golden light surround my body as it grew brighter and brighter.  The light got so bright I had to shut my eyes before I went blind.  I almost could not take it anymore when suddenly the light blinked out as if it were never there.  The only trace of it was the glowing spots in my vision as I re-opened my eyes once more to a site that again I will never forget.

The people were alive.

I know not how but the women, children and men of the pilgrimage were once more alive even though seconds before they were all lying in their own pools of blood.

It was a miracle and I could still feel this power burning inside of me to be let out.  News travels fast and when I came back to the city, the high priest was waiting for me and bade me to come walk with him as he needed to seek my counsel.  I agreed to accompany him and he began his speech informing me that he had a vision about one who was pure of soul and could heal with the slightest touch.  He was a very diplomatic man and what he offered me was almost too good to be true.  I was to become his apprentice and help out wherever I could.  He wanted me to be by his side and help heal the sick and injured along the way and bring peace to this land at long last.  I was happy to oblige as I wanted no person to suffer the sights I have seen.

Things were great for many years and I learned much about religion and the priestly ways.  I was always somewhat confused about why priests had to pray to their gods to grant them their healing ability as it all just came naturally to me.  I could not understand how any god would not grant those powers sometimes and that always perplexed me to no end.  I also had a few issues with the laws of religion as well.  I enjoy going out and having a grand ol time at one of the local taverns and who cares if people saw me.  I could never understand the oaths and laws one had to live by with being a cleric.  As long as you liven by your own morals and the natural law of right and wrong, who cares?

This might also be why I am stuck in this god forsaken backwater town called Diamond Lake.  How was I supposed to know that she was a noble’s daughter and it was her wedding night.  She didn't tell me so I see no wrong, obviously she did not want to be married to that old crow and I do not blame her.  Anyway, the petty noble found out and informed my master and he had a few choice words for me and informed me that he was sending me out on a pilgrimage of my own to find myself, whatever that means.

So here I am sitting in the Feral dog enjoying some company and a good ale, wondering how in the nine hells I am going to get out of here.

sigh - If only she would have mentioned who she really was, silly girl.

Edit:
Forget to mention this character would be that spontaneous healer from Complete Divine and of which the name eludes me at the moment


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Aug 31, 2005)

Ozmar said:
			
		

> Dang! On second thought... Everyone's char backgrounds are really awesome. I don't want to try for fear of the inevitable comparison between these greats and my poor attempt at imitation. I was thinking about an idealistic paladin who comes to this town dreaming about helping people... but I think I'll sit out. I can't hold a candle to everyone else's awesome characters. Have fun!




Post anyway man. The more the marrier.

-Blood


----------



## Phoenix (Aug 31, 2005)

So did you want me to go any further and generate a character...if so does anyone have a DMG handy to tell me the gains for an apprentice Fgt0/Wiz0 (seems like i'm 18 hours away from my DMG at the moment)


----------



## Saterus (Sep 1, 2005)

Are we making our sheets up yet? I didnt think we should, be he asked too...

Verbatim must be on the plane back from Korea or something similar...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry for the delay guys, but I will be getting on the plane back soon. I will post the final cut Sat night after I get in and resituated.

See you all then....


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 2, 2005)

OK, It took me a while to wrap my brain around a character history/concept, but here is one for consideration. He is Sir Jorun Trask, a young idealistic paladin of Heironeous.

[sblock]
Scene: Sanctuary of the Temple of Heironeous, in the garrison outside Diamond Lake. Sir Jorun Trask enters, and bows before the High Prelate, Valkus Dunn.

Valkus: "Welcome, welcome. Come in, young Blade."

Jorun: "Sir Jorun Trask, reporting for duty, sir."

V: "You may rise. So this is the captain's mighty son. He speaks highly of you, and at great length, so that I have longed to meet the subject of his pride. I must say, you seem younger than I expected. Not quite so hardened for a man who routed the formidable Ogres of the Bloody Peaks."

J: "Your pardon, Father, but I think you mistake me for my older brother, Koruth. It was his bravery which you speak of."

V: "'Brother'? I did not know Captain Trask had more than one son."

J: "He does not speak of me as much, perhaps."

V: "I see. Well, if you are cut from the same cloth as your elders, then you shall be a fine asset in the service of our Lord."

J: "By the grace of Heironeous, I shall do my best."

V: "So what misfortune brings you to this pitiable town?"

J: "Sir?"

V: "What have you done? Whom have you wronged? Come, you can confide in me, boy, I am your priest, and your confession will be heard."

J: "I beg forgiveness, but I have done nothing to be sent here against my will."

V: "So? Perhaps some enemy got the better of you and falsely accused you? Tell me, and I shall help you make it right."

J: "None sir. I am here by the will of Heironeous, none other."

V: "You chose this assignment? Willingly?"

J: "In obedience to our god."

V: "How do you mean? What priest sent you here? He must have disliked you for some reason..."

J: "Your pardon, Father, but no priest sent me. I asked to be assigned to Diamond Lake."

V: "What's this? How did you come to this decision."

J: "Through prayer and meditation to our Lord, I received an oracle in a dream. I have been called to show the mercy and grace of Heironeous to those who need it most, and to be his sword by defending the weak from evildoers. Through my father, I knew that the nature of this town. There are many people here without hope. They have no reason to be good because they see no value in it. I am here to show them that the teachings of Heironeous offer them hope, and that through living a good life, they can lift themselves out of their troubles. I believe that this calling was chosen for me by our god, and I must obey."

V: "My son, I have been preaching the good word of Heironeous to these heathen for 30 years. I fear that many of them are beyond hope, as you shall see."

J: "With respect, Father, Heironeous teaches that no man is beyond hope."

V: "Except for those who will not heed his teachings."

J: "As you say."

V: "And here in Diamond Lake are many such men, unfortunately. Still, your youthful idealism does you credit. And when it is dashed by the hard lessons of reality, you shall come to me to repent your pride and folly."

J: "We shall see, Father. If it is pride that blinds me, then I shall repent. Yet I hope that I am driven by humble obedience to our god."

V: "We shall see. Well, then. Welcome to your flock, young shepherd. May Heironeous grant you wisdom enough to learn from your experiences. In the meantime, report to your watch commander for your duties."

J: "Yes, Father."

Jorun departs.

V: (aside) "Poor, young fool. He shall be a useful servant, for as long as he lasts."
[/sblock]


----------



## Elocin (Sep 3, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Sorry for the delay guys, but I will be getting on the plane back soon. I will post the final cut Sat night after I get in and resituated.
> 
> See you all then....




Hope you have a safe trip and looking forward to your decision.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 4, 2005)

All,

I just wanted to say thanks for your patience with me on the flight back to the states and what not. The back issues are here waiting for me to go over, so while those selected are finishing their concepts, I will be going over the magazines and trying to get a firm grip on the setting and the various NPCs of the area.

I also want to say how tough it was for me to pick the chars, and while I am not promising the game with be the easiest with the party picked, I have no doubt that you all will not find a way to overcome the obstacles placed before you.

With that said, below are those selected:

Elocin: Tom “Shadow” Rhein
Saterus: Samuel Nomas.
Unleashed: Orin Heartwood
Majin: Damien Ves'Aru.
Hippocrachus: Mercury Flamberge
Ozmar: Sir Jorun Trask

Once again, I want to say thanks for all those that applied, there were some truly excellant submissions all the way around.

For those in the party, looking forward to seeing the sheets and feel free to mix and mingle with the others to share a background if you'd wish. Afterall, you are all roughly the same age (18-22) so I am sure some of you have seen the others in passing..

If there are any questions you want to ask me off-list, my e-mail is crow112101(at)yahoo(dot)com.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 4, 2005)

Sweet!

Thank you for considering my character and I hope to have a character sheet up in the next few days.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 4, 2005)

*Orin Heartwood, Male Half-Elf Ranger 1*

[SBLOCK]*Orin Heartwood*
*Male Half-Elf Ranger 1*
*Experience Points (required):* 0 (1,000 for 2nd level)
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Ehlonna

*Height:* 5’7”
*Weight:* 121lbs
*Hair:* Auburn (reddish-brown)
*Eyes:* Green
*Skin:* Lightly Tanned
*Age:* 26 (apparent human age: 20)

*Strength* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Dexterity* 16 (+3) [16 base (10 pts)]
*Constitution* 10 (+0) [10 base (2 pts)]
*Intelligence* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Wisdom* 14 (+2) [14 base (6 pts)]
*Charisma* 10 (+0) [10 base (2 pts)]

*Class and Racial Abilities*
Medium humanoid (elf); Base speed 30 feet; Immunity to magic sleep effects and a +2 racial bonus to saves against enchantment spells or effects; Low-light vision; +1 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spot checks; +2 racial bonus on Diplomacy and Gather Information checks; Weapons and Armor Proficiencies: All simple and martial weapons, light armor, and all shields (excluding the tower shield); Favoured Enemy(s): Aberrations +2; Wild Empathy +1.

*Armour Class:* 15 (10 base, +3 Dex, +2 armour) [touch 13, flat-footed 12]
*Armour Check Penalty:* 0
*Arcane Spell Failure:* 10% (n/a)
*Hit Dice:* 1d8 (8)
*Hit Points:* 8
*Initiative:* +3
*Speed:* 30 feet (30 feet base)

*Base Attack Bonus/Grapple:* +1/+3

*Weapons*
+3 melee [2d6+3; 19-20/x2; slashing; greatsword]
+3 melee [1d4+2; 19-20/x2; piercing or slashing; dagger]
+4 ranged [1d8; 20/x3; 100 feet; piercing; longbow]
-- [+1 to hit and damage within 30 feet]

*Saves*
Fortitude +2 [2 base, +0 Con]
Reflex +5 [2 base, +3 Dex]
Will +2 [0 base, +2 Wis]

*Skills (32 points; max ranks: 4)*
Craft (bowmaking) +6 [4 ranks, +2 Int]
Hide +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Knowledge (dungeoneering) +3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Knowledge (geography) +4 [2 ranks, +2 Int]
Knowledge (nature) +3 [1 rank, +2 Int]
Listen +7 [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 racial]
Move Silently +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Search +7 [4 ranks, +2 Int, +1 racial]
Spot +7 [4 ranks, +2 Wis, +1 racial]
Survival +6 [4 ranks, +2 Wis]

*Feats*
Track [1st level Ranger bonus]
Point Blank Shot [1st level]

*Languages*
Common, Elven, Draconic, Sylvan

*Equipment*
Leather [15 lb]
Greatsword [8 lb]
Dagger [1 lb]
Longbow (self made) [3 lb]
40 Arrows [6 lb]
Explorers Outfit (deep green/black)

Backpack [2 lb]
-- Artisan’s Tools (bowmaking) [5 lb]
-- Bedroll [5 lb]
-- Flint & Steel [0 lb]
-- Money, wrapped tightly in a piece of cloth (7 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp) [0.36 lb]
-- Rations, Trail (4 days) [4 lb]
-- Waterskin [4 lb]
-- Whetstone [1 lb]

*Weight Carried:* 54 lb (54.36 lb including money)

*Carrying Capacity [14 Strength]*
*Light:* 58 lb. or less; *Medium:* 59-116 lb.; *Heavy:* 117-175 lb.;
*Lift (over head):* 175 lb.; *Lift (off ground):* 350 lb.; *Drag:* 875 lb.

*Money*
7 gp, 3 sp, 8 cp

*Appearance*
Orin is an athletic and handsome half-elf, with shoulder length auburn hair tied back in a ponytail. Mindful of everything around him he is always on the alert, often sensing the slightest movement or the softest sound, his hawk-like gaze instantly turning to the disturbance. His clothing is of dark forest colours, which you imagine would blend seamlessly into any natural environment near Diamond Lake. Strapped to his back are a lovingly polished longbow and a mighty greatsword, while at his belt he carries a dagger and several quivers of arrows.

*Personality*
Orin is a disciplined and quiet man, who’s greatest joys are working with wood or wandering the wilderness just to see what’s there. A staunch protector of the wilds, he believes in taking only what is needed, and is angered by those that waste natures bounty. Not one to go out of his way looking for friendship, Orin gets on well with those around him, but prefers the solitude of his own company in most situations. He finds aberrations to be quite disturbing and at the same time interesting due to their bizarre nature, so has studied them intensely learning what he can of their anatomy and behavior.

*Background*
Born here, raised here, I’ll probably die here. Supposedly my father is Aelwyn Starflower, an elf who works for Ellival Moonmeadow owner of the silver mines. He probably doesn’t even know I exist, after all he only had a brief fling with my mother. (Amanda Heartwood, my  mother, was working the veiled corridor at the Emporium at the time, and once they found out she was pregnant she was booted--of course I know nothing of this). She’s worked at the Spinning Giant for as long as I can recall.

I don’t know how she did it, but my mother got me an apprenticeship of sorts with Venelle several years ago. It’s far better than working at the mines, which is where most of my friends have ended up, and I seem to have a knack with wood. I spend a lot of time sharpening weapons, oiling armour, and managing the shop when Venelle is busy finishing one of her amazing bows, but I’m happy to do that for when we close the shop for the day she teaches me her craft. I love working with the wood, and it’s been mostly arrows until recently, but I’ve finally started working on my first bow. Nothing special, just a simple longbow, but it feels good to be crafting something which requires a little more skill and it shows me Vanelle thinks my skill is improving.

We also engage in weapons practice most mornings before opening the shop, it’s usually an extended session starting before dawn when she gets a new shipment in and she wants to test a few of the blades. When she’s in need of new wood for her craft Venelle shuts up shop and we go into the surrounding countryside hunting for choice pieces, during these forays I learn a little something about woodcraft too. We’ve encountered some Lizardfolk during these expeditions, but so far we’ve managed to hide from them or avoid them entirely.

It’s a very full life, but I’m itching to set out on my own and find my fortune...[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saterus (Sep 4, 2005)

Awesome. I've got some stuff to do right now, but probably tonight I can get a sheet up and revise the last things in my background.


----------



## Branding Opportunity (Sep 5, 2005)

Verbatim, I'm currently running two AoW adventure path games, one set in Eberron and one in Greyhawk.  Feel free to steal the images I've uploaded for your own game (which mainly come from the Dungeon magazine Web supplements).  They can mainly be found on the two IC threads, but some are in the OOC thread as well (see my sig below).

Branding Op


----------



## Saterus (Sep 6, 2005)

Hey, eh, I just wanted to let you know, I ended up having to reformat my computer after yesterday. I got everything backed up, but it ate up a significant amount of my time. I'll try to have a sheet up by tomorrow night.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 6, 2005)

*Tom "Shadow" Rhein*

Still need to work some things out with this guy but here he is so far.  Essentially all I need to do is figure out the wealth and equipment and then add the background to him.  Will hope to get to that in the next couple of days.

Hmmm, seems I need to take a look at my skills as well, I seem to be missing a few ranks somewhere.



```
Name: Tom "Shadow” Reinn
Class: Rogue 1
Race: Human
Size: Medium
Gender: Male
Alignment: CN

Str: 12 +1        Level: 1        XP: 0/1000
Dex: 16 +3        BAB: +0         HP: 7 (1d6+3)
Con: 12 +1        Grapple: +1     Dmg Red: 
Int: 16 +3        Speed: 30'      Spell Res: 
Wis: 10 +0        Init: +3        Spell Save:
Cha: 10 +0        ACP:            Spell Fail: 

                   Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total
Armor:              10    +2    +0    +3    +0    +0    +0    15
Touch: 13              Flatfooted: 12

                         Base   Mod  Misc  Total
Fort:                      0    +0    +0    +1
Ref:                       2    +3    +0    +5
Will:                      0    +0    +0    +0

Weapon                 Attack   Damage    Critical	Range
Rapier			  +1	  1d6+1	  18-20/x2	 
Dagger			  +1	  1d4+1	  19-20/x2
Dagger, Thrown		  +3	  1d4+1   19-20/x2	 10’

Languages: Common, Draconic, Giant, Gnoll

Abilities: 
Prof. in Light Armor
Prof. Simple Weapons & Hand Crossbow, Rapier, Sap Shortbow, Comp. shortbow and short sword.
Sneak Attack – 1d6
Trapfinding

Feats:
Point Blank Shot
Precise Shot

Skill Points: 48         Max Ranks: 4/2
Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total
Appraise		   0	+3	     +3
Balance			   0	+3           +3
Bluff			   0	+0	     +0
Climb			   0	+1           +1
Concentration		   0    +1           +1
Diplomacy		   0	+0           +0
Disable Device		  +4    +3	     +7
Disguise		   0	+0	     +0
Escape Artist		  +4	+3	     +7
Forgery			   0	+3	     +3
Gather Information	   0    +4	     +4
Hide			   0	+3	     +3			
Intimidate		   0	+0           +0
Jump			   0	+1           +1
Listen			   0    +4	     +4
Move Silently		  +4    +3	     +7
Profession
-Bartender (Ale Maker)	  +4     0	     +4
Ride			   0    +3	     +3
Search			  +4    +3	     +7
Sense Motive		   0	+0	     +0
Spot			  +4    +0           +4
Survival		   0    +0           +0
Swim			   0    +1           +1
Tumble			  +4    +3	     +7
Use Magic Device	  +4		     +4


Equipment:           	     		Cost  Weight
Leather Armor		     		  10       15
Dagger x10				  20       10 
Rapier                                    20        2
40 Arrows		                            2	 
Backpack                                   2        2
-2 Waterskins                              2        4
-10 Days Rations                           5       10
-Winter Blanket                           .5        3
-Case, Map or Scroll                       1       .5 
-Flask                                            1.5
-Flint and steel                                    1
-Thieves Tools                            30        1
Total Weight: 49lb      Money: 16gp 9sp 7cp

               Lgt   Med   Hvy  Lift  Push
Max Weight:    43     86   130   260   650

Age: 17
Height: 5'8"
Weight: 180lb
Eyes: Hazel
Hair: Black
Skin: Tanned
```

Background:

I so can not wait to get out of this town. I am tired of mines, tired of this filth and tired of having to lick the boot heel of the mine managers. Heh heh I wonder if they will ever find out I am actually working for all of them. They always want to find out what is going on with each other and I happily feed them this information for a price. The problem is they are such cheap bastards that they don't give me a whole lot of coin to live on, especially when I have to pay out a lot to keep my butt in the clear. One of these days I will find something useful in this backwater town to make even the managers fear me. I hope to be able run this town one day and then all of them can lick my boot heels.

Hell, I am not even from this town but my family and I were passing through on our way to Greyhawk when we stopped in this town for a few weeks as my father had some business to attend to. We stayed a few weeks too long as the plague struck and my entire family was killed because of it. I was the only one it seemed to not touch and with my family dead I found myself taken in at the Able Carter Coaching Inn. At first I thought things were going well till I found out I was raised to basically be their indentured servant as my father owed the owner something. He decided to take his payment by having me serve him as his bartender and also make some of his ales until he said otherwise. The only good thing about this is I learned a lot from everyone who came and went through those doors and I learned to fade into the background so people would not even see me and not guard their so called private talks.

I think the most important thing I learned was that information was valuable to the right person and that the shadows were your best friends. I tended to always stay in the shadows so my "owner" tacked that name on me one day and I liked it. Here is hoping that one day I will make it out of here but for now I will just have to make do.

One day though....


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 6, 2005)

Hmmm... It doesn't look like "starting gold" is in the SRD. Anyone know what it is for a paladin?

Ozmar the Clueless


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 6, 2005)

I don't know what the SRD is...
Page 111 PHB:

Paladin Starting Gold: 6d4*10 (240gp)
Half of that would be 120gp, of course.

That's how I've always understood it anyway...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

Sweet! Thanks!

SRD = System Reference Document (as in, d20 System, found here, which I use for reference when I don't have the books in front of me, which is often when I am at a computer.)

Ozmar the Hyperlinked


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 7, 2005)

All: Sorry for not posting sooner, but had to return to the office and the paperwork death has begun. One thing to remember, if you do not take a prof/craft/perform skill, please let me know what you were doing, as well as how you were doing it, to earn your keep. I know it may seem that I am forcing you to put points into a skill, and you would be right, but none of you come from well off castes in life at the beginning of the game, so I need to know how you make ends meet.

Just give me a vague idea, and I will plug in the NPC and location to help out.

More to follow soon...


----------



## Saterus (Sep 7, 2005)

*Samuel Nomas*

[sblock]*Name:* Samuel Nomas
*Class:* Sorcerer
*Race:* Human
*Size:* Medium
*Gender:* Male
*Alignment:* Neutral Good
*Deity:* Fharlanghn

*Str:* 10 (+0) (2p.)     *Level:* 1        *XP:* 0 (1,000 Required)
*Dex:* 12 (+1) (4p.)     *BAB:* +0         *HP:* 5 (1d4+1)
*Con:* 12 (+1) (4p.)     *Grapple:* +0     *Dmg Red:* n/a
*Int:* 14 (+2) (6p.)     *Speed:* 30'      *Spell Res:* n/a
*Wis:* 14 (+2) (6p.)     *Init:* +1        *Spell Save:* +0  <== Not sure about
*Cha:* 16 (+3) (10p.)    *ACP:* -0         *Spell Fail:* 0%

*Base  Armor Shld   Dex  Size   Nat  Misc  Total*
*Armor:*                10    +0    +0    +1    +0    +0    +0    11
*Touch:*    11      *Flatfooted:*    10

*Base   Mod  Misc  Total*
*Fort:*                 +0     +1   +0    +1
*Ref:*                  +0     +1   +0    +1
*Will:*                 +2     +2   +0    +4

*Weapon                  Attack   Damage     Critical*
Shortspear                   +0     1d8+0        x2
Sling                        +1     1d4+1        x2

*Languages:* Common, Dwarven, Elven  (has a funny accent in dwarven and is still learning elven.)

*Abilities:* Arcane Spells, Summon Familar (none yet)

*Feats:* Spell Penetration, Communicator (Complete Arcane)     <== If you have a problem with Communicator, I can change it, but I liked the idea. It gives a good reason why he's not so sure everything is magic. Adds a little confusion to his amature fumblings. I'm still not sure about Spell Penetration, though. I don't really know what other feats fit this character. I'm not looking to use another book, but what do you suggest would fit?

*Spell-like Abilities:* _Arcane Mark, Message, Comprehend Languages_ 1/day

*Skill Points:* 16       *Max Ranks:* 4/2
*Skills                   Ranks  Mod  Misc  Total*
Profession(Merchant)          4    +2    +0    +6
Dipomacy        (cc)          2    +3    +0    +5
Sense Motive    (cc)          2    +3    +0    +5
Appraise        (cc)          2    +2    +0    +4

(No concentration, spellcraft, or knowledge(arcana) skills would fit with the background. I like it like this actually. He'll learn things eventually.)


*Equipment: *
Shortspear
Sling
Bullet Pouch
  - Bullets
Spell Component Pouch
Artisan's Outfit
  - Sun-bleeched Tan Shirt with sleeves
  - Light Brown Long Pants
  - Forest Green Cloak
  - Dark Brown Hat

Backpack
  - Rations (few days)
  - Waterskin
  - Flint + Steel

(Packs light)

*Total Weight:* Not much      *Money:* 5gp 15sp 34cp  (or whatever you see fit, I didnt keep track of money or weight.)

*Spells*
_Level 0 Spells_
Mage Hand
Prestidigitation
Light
Ghost Sound

_Level 1 Spells_
Sleep
Charm Person


*Age:* 17
*Height:* 5'8"
*Weight:* 145lb
*Eyes:* Brown
*Hair:* Loose wavy Brown
*Skin:* Not pale, not particularly tan
*Appearance:* Samuel walks with an beginning of what you could call a commanding presence, except for occasionally tripping over his own feet. Dispite this, his natural attraction and leadership skills make people listen when he talks, even if it's not particularly important. He is often the center of attention, mantaining a down to earth likeableness. He's been wearing the same 3 sets of clothing for a year, since his father walked out of his life, doing his best to keep them clean. What used to be good cloth has worn thin and become faded, but only he seems to worry about it.

*Background:*

Entry 1, from The Journal of Samuel Nomas, **insert relavent date**

After a suggestion by Jim Reave, one of the coal men working down at the smelting house, I've decided to make a journal. I guess the journal needs to be brought up to speed with my life as well. I suppose the best way to start it is to copy down what I told him about myself. 



So you want to know my life story this time? That obviously means its your turn to the buy drinks.

I've never really known my family. Since I was a small boy, my father, a merchant, took me on his travels to and from the Free City (Greyhawk?). My mother and brother lived in the city, while my father traded with other small villages. One day, we came back from a trip out to Diamond Lake, and they were just gone. The house we lived in was cleared out, only basic furniture left. No signs they had ever lived there before. We tried to find them. No one knew anything. After a while, we had to move on. For the past ten years or so (most of the time I can remember anyway) he has come almost exclusively here to Diamond Lake to take ore to the Free City and bring back food. As a result, I've lived most of my life on the road, stopping here and in the Free City. My father began drinking after my mother and brother disappeared, and took to spending more and more time in the tavern rather than working out better deals with the mine owners and merchants in the Free City. He left that to me the past few years. We did okay, not great, but enough to buy food. I spent most of my time playing Dragonchess wherever it was possible.

Then hows it you ended up stuck here in Diamond Lake? A bright boy like you with experience as a merchant could be making more of yourself than sweeping the smelting house floors.

Yes, I know. I was getting to that, and yes, more people than you know have told me that since I started there.

You'd be suprised how many people I know-

Do you want me to finish? Anyway, things weren't that great. Since I was about 13 or 14 I began having more changes than are normal for someone that age. (*slowly*) I began being able to preform...tricks. At first, I thought I was cursed. Candles would go out, I would hear strange noises, occasionally see odd lights, hear an odd word or two in a language I don't know. After a while, I figured out that I could control these events. They were just little things to make my life a little easier. I could put out candles without getting up, whisper to people across a large room, keep bugs out of my blankets, clean my cloths off after playing or working. I would entertain myself while I was alone by drawing starlight like scenes in the sky. Eventually I began to pick things up without ever touching them. Make rips in clothing disappear as if nothing ever happened. (*even slower*) Well, one night my father saw me do some of these things. We were here in Diamond Lake, and staying in the Able Carter  that night, about to head to the Free City the next day. He acted like he hadnt seen anything that night, but the next morning he confronted me on it. He called me a witch and accused me of consorting with demons. He blamed me for my mother's disappearance, claiming the demons I bargained with took her. No son of his would be dealing with demons, and as such, I was no longer a son of his. He left town as I pleaded with him to understand and let me explain.

(*Long pause*)

I don't know how I do the things I do. For the past few months, I've begun seeing the swirling energies that must be what drives my....tricks. I just..._know_ thats what they are. I've not understood how I know any of the things that have happened in the past year, but I know in my gut the answers are correct. I haven't dealt with any demons or anything of that sort. In fact, you're the first person I've told this to.

That still doesnt explain why you are wasting away in this one horse town.

Well, after my father left, I tried to convince some of the other merchants to take me to Greyhawk, but it seems that my father has spread his, err, misunderstandings, to the other merchants that frequent the route through Diamond Lake to the Free City. None of them will get near me dispite my experience in trading, and for many of them, years of friendship. After running out of money, and being stuck here in town, I had to find a way to eat. That's where the smelting house came in. I'm not as likely to die in there as in the mines, not to mention the fact that I don't exactly have the miner physique. I'm trying to find a merchant passing through that will take me to the Free City, but it's looking like I may have to go to Blackwall Keep or Elmshire first. The job at the smelting house is relatively safe, puts food in my belly, and gives me enough time to talk to all the merchants passing through the Able Carter.

Sounds to me like magic, my boy, but it's not like I know much about it. You'd be good to talk to one of the wizards in town. 

I can't say I haven't thought about it before. *indecision flashes through his eyes* No, the last thing I need is to be run out of town for this. I don't want to tell anyone else. I regret even telling you. I didn't need to drag you into this.

Well kid, your secret is safe with me. I'm not scared of you, and I'd rather stay on your good side if it comes to it.

Well I don't want to end up stuck here the rest of my life. I'm sure my tricks will be good for something someday. [/sblock]

Comments:
I don't know a date to put for the background, and I updated it a bit to make a bit more sense because of the availability of magic in the world. I'm not particularly happy with my choice of feats. I'm a little unhappy that all the skills I ended up taking were cross-class, but there really isn't a reason that he should have knowledge of spellcraft or arcana. I've definately opted out for more of a leader in the making sort of personality.

Also: Forgive me if I screwed anything up, I did this late and when I probably should have been sleeping. If you point out any problems, I'll change them when I get home from school.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 7, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All: Sorry for not posting sooner, but had to return to the office and the paperwork death has begun. One thing to remember, if you do not take a prof/craft/perform skill, please let me know what you were doing, as well as how you were doing it, to earn your keep. I know it may seem that I am forcing you to put points into a skill, and you would be right, but none of you come from well off castes in life at the beginning of the game, so I need to know how you make ends meet.
> 
> Just give me a vague idea, and I will plug in the NPC and location to help out.
> 
> More to follow soon...




Would it be ok for my character to be serving in the garrison and/or for the local church of Heironeous? I was thinking that he would be serving either the church or the lord, or both, and would have his "upkeep"  maintained by those organizations.

If not, then I'll adjust his background by saying that he felt called to minister to the miners, and so picked up some tools and got a job in the mines. Then I'll take a rank in profession (mining).

Ozmar the Prosytelizer


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 7, 2005)

All,

I wanted to give you all a status report on the game and the estimated kick-off date. As I have been away from the office for many months now, Iraq and Korea, it is the time to renew the contract I fill, as well as rewrite aspects of it for more money on my side. This is a pretty big deal, as we all need to make more money, so it will be eating the majority of my time this week. However, when I can, I am still hitting the mags to get myself brought up to speed on the setting and the first adventure.

With that in mind, expect the first IC post on Sunday evening/Monday morning. I am also going to go back through the char postings and answer questions/concerns tonight.

Thanks for the patience all and I promise I am going to do all I can not to let you guys down.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

If someone could tell me what my starting gold would be I would appreciate it as I do not have my players handbook handy.

I will also have my character fully stated out by this weekend and all my questions asked if I haev any by then as well.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 8, 2005)

Your starting gold should be 100gp, if you're the rogue I take you for.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 8, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> Your starting gold should be 100gp, if you're the rogue I take you for.




Sweet, thank you.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 8, 2005)

Saterus: [sblock] If you want to free up some more points you can just have 1 or 2 ranks in the profession slot vice placing all four in them. This can give you at least 1 rank in another cc skill, or 2 ranks in a class skill. I know you are feeling a little out of sorts with the char coming out of the gate, but I think you will be fine once things get going.

As for feats, if you only want to use the Complete Arcane and see Samuel as a more finesse mage than a walking arcane tank, might I suggest Battlecaster? As he is learning the ropes his own way, the feat would show that he learned how to cast spells while wearing the light leathers he wore when travelling with his father before the bottom fell out of things. Plus it will give him the ability to stay around longer when subtly fails and the fecal matter hits the osculating cooling device.

Another option for roleplay purposes would be Draconic Heritage, your pick on the color, and how you handled it throughout your life. I know that aspect might make you have to retweak the history a little, or perhaps it is just something that Allustan has recently informed you of after your first "talk" with him.

Just a few suggestions from the hip, but nothing you have to take as gospel.[/sblock]

Ozmar:[sblock]When you say garrison, do you mean town Constable work or working with the garrison outside of town proper? Either is fine, but just wanted to know which one you meant for my personal notes/future hooks.[/sblock]

[Elocin]:[sblock]When making your skills/background, don't forget to include the profession/craft/preform skill he has, or tell me how he has been earning his keep without a trade to get him a job. Otherwise, everything looks good so far.[/sblock]

Unleashed:[sblock]Char looks good so far, but wanted to ask if your char would have any training with the Bronze Lodge, a hunting guild that has a small "gathering house" in the woods to the southwest. I am still reading about them, but for the most part they are a small group of rangers and druids that patrol the woods and supply the town with meat and various other "wild" supplies.[/sblock]


----------



## unleashed (Sep 9, 2005)

Verbatim

[SBLOCK]







			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Char looks good so far, but wanted to ask if your char would have any training with the Bronze Lodge, a hunting guild that has a small "gathering house" in the woods to the southwest. I am still reading about them, but for the most part they are a small group of rangers and druids that patrol the woods and supply the town with meat and various other "wild" supplies.




At this point probably not unless Venelle is associated with them in some way, as I feel he's spent pretty much all of the last half dozen or so years learning everything he can from her and her alone (I know she's a ranger from the Diamond Lake backdrop, haven't read the adventures if you're wondering   ). An association with the Brozewood Lodge (yeah, I have the overload too, but haven't read that either) may be something for the future once he begins to explore a life outside his apprenticeship, but he may well have heard of them from Venelle. Hope that helps.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Saterus (Sep 9, 2005)

Hmm, I didn't look too much at the Draconic Heritage feats...I think I thought you'd say no. I'll look them over more, maybe they'll be interesting enough to have me work them in. If I do, I'd definately pick one of the good colors. I'll make changes to things where necessary when I decide.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 9, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ozmar:[sblock]When you say garrison, do you mean town Constable work or working with the garrison outside of town proper? Either is fine, but just wanted to know which one you meant for my personal notes/future hooks.[/sblock]




I was thinking the garrison outside the town. That's the one that is led by my father, Captain Tollivar Trask, and is the location of the Chapel of Heironeous, led by that "righteous bastard," Valkus Dunn.

Ozmar the Paladin


----------



## Elocin (Sep 10, 2005)

Ok I think I am done with my character finally and I had to ditch the shortbow in order to buy my thieves tools.  So on the way out of town I will just have to "borrow" some.

Hmm, should have gotten rid of the arrows as well, shrug, oh well.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 11, 2005)

Ok, after looking over the draconic feats, I don't really like them. I hadn't planned to use a story of draconic heritige when i started and I don't see the abilities as really fitting the character too well. I have narrowed it down a bit. I still like Communicator, but I've also looked through the PHB and snagged a couple more possibities:

Eschew Materials: He would have definately noticed had he made a live cricket vanish, or anything else for that matter. Sleep is the only spell he has at the moment that uses a material component (I didn't bother looking up 0-lvl spells) and it sorta goes along with how the powers are being discovered. It would prove useful later I'm sure, but less and less useful as rare material components become normal.

Improved Familar: Although all of the animals listed were at least 3rd level, it caught my eye. I'm not begging for a higher lvl familar, but it just seemed like a possibility since I havent decided on a familar yet and it would make things a bit different. If you've got any ideas for an alternate lvl 1 familar I'd be happy to listen. (I don't have any ideas story-wise why he would have an odd familar, but it seemed to me like a feat that I could build a story around...)

Negotiator: +2 for skills which I already have decent skill in, but it fits the charcter none the less. I can't take leadership yet, so I figured it'd be an acceptable substitute for now, as well as continually being useful later.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Well, as a general house rule, bards and sorcs get Eschew Materials for free. I really think it is a weak feat to describe what comes naturally to those classes. For a mage, I would still enforce it, even though I only quibble over expensive components, as they are more "schooled" in their practice of magic.

Improved Familar: I think it is a cool feat if you want to take it, but I would wait until 3rd to pull a familiar down as that is where you get to start drawing on the neater ones. For a basic familiar, feel free to consult the internet for an animal and we can try to match his powers up as best we can. Ex Raccoon: Grants his master a +2 to spot at night as they have just as good night vision as owls. I am pretty easy when it comes to things like that.

Negotiator: A good feat and it fits with you background well.

Sorry if I am not more help, but in the end, choose the feat you want and that you feel best fits your thoughts. The rest will fall into place from there.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

All: I am going to be working on a few things for each char today, as I am now on vacation, and will be putting it up in [sblock]. I would also like for each of you to think of an NPC, or NPCs that you want to see in the town. The image I have of Diamond Lake is a fantasy boom town that is slowly starting to realize that its high point might be slipping away. There is a feeling of desperation in the town that is barely masked from those just passing through it, but all of you know it quite well.

As an incentive to this, as I do like to give rewards out, for one solid NPC char allow yourself to use 75% starting gold. For three solid NPCs use 100%. Sound like an incentive to get your hands dirty with the DM?

Hopefully I will get the hooks to you by this afternoon and we should kick off tomorrow afternoon at the latest.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2005)

Saterus said:
			
		

> Improved Familar: Although all of the animals listed were at least 3rd level, it caught my eye. I'm not begging for a higher lvl familar, but it just seemed like a possibility since I havent decided on a familar yet and it would make things a bit different. If you've got any ideas for an alternate lvl 1 familar I'd be happy to listen. (I don't have any ideas story-wise why he would have an odd familar, but it seemed to me like a feat that I could build a story around...)




How about a li'l monkey? I think such a familiar would be awesome!

WotC has some alternatives in this article. Maybe you're interested in a wiggling maggot familiar? 

And they just started a series of articles about familiars on WotC's site.

Ozmar the Monkey Wrangler


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 12, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All: I am going to be working on a few things for each char today, as I am now on vacation, and will be putting it up in [sblock]. I would also like for each of you to think of an NPC, or NPCs that you want to see in the town. The image I have of Diamond Lake is a fantasy boom town that is slowly starting to realize that its high point might be slipping away. There is a feeling of desperation in the town that is barely masked from those just passing through it, but all of you know it quite well.
> 
> As an incentive to this, as I do like to give rewards out, for one solid NPC char allow yourself to use 75% starting gold. For three solid NPCs use 100%. Sound like an incentive to get your hands dirty with the DM?
> 
> Hopefully I will get the hooks to you by this afternoon and we should kick off tomorrow afternoon at the latest.




Do you want us to design and describe the NPCs? I think I can whip up a few...

Ozmar the Gold-Hungry Player


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

You hit the nail on the head, but just for the record, you will get no credit for designing the NPC who sells monkeys at the Emporium. That would just be too easy for you to do..

Also, if you want to make these NPCs "close" to the char that is fine with me also, for better or worse, Diamond Lake is going to be your home and the more real we can make it, the more enjoyment I think you will all have.

Verbatim the Neighborhood Friendly DM


----------



## Majin (Sep 12, 2005)

Time to post the character. Sorry for being so late with it, but so it goes..

The plan I have for the character is to eventually go Legendary Tactician, after taking the leadership feat when possible. Personality-wise, he's going to be based off of Mat from the WoT books, if anyone reads them. For those of you who don't, the leadership thing will start out very slow, and he'll be incredibly reluctant to the idea and the whole followers thing. How he'll deal with it of course depends a lot on what vile things Verbatim can think up, but I think it would be fun to play this type of character and see how things turn out. So, anyway, here's the stats. Background will be added soon.

Damien Ves’Aru
Male Human Fighter 1
Alignment: Neutral
Height: 6' 1''
Weight: 150 lbs.
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
Age: 17

Str:  14 (+2) 
Dex: 16 (+3)
Con: 14 (+2) 
Int:  10 (+0) 
Wis: 10 (+0)
Cha: 14 (+2) 

HP: 12
AC: 17 (+3 Dex, +3 armor [Studded Leather], +1 shield [Buckler])
Touch: 13
Flat-Footed: 14
Init: +7 (+3 Dex, +4 Improved Init.)
Speed: 30ft.

Saves:
Fortitude: +4 [+2 base, +2 Con]
Reflex:     +3 [+0 base, +3 Dex]
Will:         +0 [+0 base]

BAB: +1
Melee Atk: +3 (1d6+2 x2, quarterstaff)
Melee Atk: +3 (1d6+2 19/20 x2, short sword)
Ranged Atk: +4 (1d6 x3/60 ft., short bow)

Skills:
Climb +0 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC]
Handle Animal +4 [2 ranks, +2 Cha]
Intimidate +2 [0 ranks, +2 Cha]
Jump +0 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -2 AC]
Profession (Horse Trader) +2 [2 ranks]
Ride +7 [4 ranks, +3 Dex]
Swim -2 [0 ranks, +2 Str, -4 AC]

Feats:
Simple Weapon Prof. (Fighter)
Martial Weapon Prof. (Fighter)
Light Armor Prof. (Fighter)
Medium Armor Prof. (Fighter)
Heavy Armor Prof. (Fighter)
Shield Prof. (Fighter)
Combat Reflexes (1st level)
Improved Initiative (1st level)
Power Attack (1st level)

Languages: Common

Animals:

Juniper – Light Horse (8 gp) (Profession bonus)
Carrying – 99 lbs. (Light Load)

Light Load – 150 lbs. or less
Medium Load – 151-300 lbs.
Heavy Load – 301-450 lbs.

~(On Horse)
Bit & Bridle (2 gp, 1lb.)
Military Saddle (20 gp, 30 lbs.)
Saddlebags (4 gp, 8 lbs.)
Containing:
~
Feed (7 days) (35 cp, 70 lbs.)
Bedroll (1 sp, 5 lbs.)
~

Equipment:

Quarterstaff (- gp, 4 lbs.)
Short Sword (10 gp, 2 lbs.)
Short Bow (30 gp, 2 lbs.)
40 Arrows (2 gp, 2 lbs.)
Studded Leather (25 gp, 20 lbs.)
Belt Pouch (1 gp, ½ lb.)
Containing:
~
Flint & Steel (1gp, - lb.)
~

Weight:
Carrying – 39 ½ lbs. (Light Load)

Light – 58 lbs. or less
Medium – 59 – 116 lbs.
Heavy – 117 – 175 lbs.

Money:
1 gp, 5 sp, 5 cp

Background:


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

RG Thread 

RG Thread is ready.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 12, 2005)

Well gentlemen, because I feel we strongly need a healer, I've decided to re-write up a cleric of Apollo.
I will most likely have that up tonight...

Majin: heads-up, I need some stats on the God of Music from your Faiths and Pantheons book  
I'll bother you when I get home from work...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 12, 2005)

Ton of new info added to intro post curtesy of BrO's great OOC thread. He had captured everything I was going to type up today and like a thief I borrowed it. I have to admit, he has set the bar high on his two games in this setting, so I hope to do you guys the justice he does his players.

Looking forward to the NPC submissions and vice wasting more time with [sblock] ideas, I think the best thing to do is get right into the mix of things, so once I get the intro ready, as well as seeing Hippocrachus' grenade taking concept, we will kick this off.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 13, 2005)

Nice looking stuff and I can't wait for this to start up.

Still need to flesh out my background some and hopefully I will either get to that tonight or possibly tomorrow night.  All depends on if I get another charatcer statted up,


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

And then the Fardarter commanded: "Go forth, and spread my Faith."

[sblock]
*Chryse L'Aura*
Lawful Good Male Human Cleric (1)
Worships Apollo
Age: 18
Height: 5’9”
Weight: 140lbs
Eyes: Green
Hair: Blond
Skin: Tan

STR: 10 (0)
DEX: 12 (1)
CON: 16 (3)
INT: 12 (1)
WIS: 16 (3)
CHA: 10 (0)

HP: 11
AC: 16
~ Touch: 11
~ Flat-Footed: 15

(5) Fortitude: 2 + 3
(1) Reflex: 0 + 1
(7) Will: 2 + 3 + 2

(1) Initiative: 1 + 0
BA: 0
~ (0) Grapple: 0 + 0

*Weapons*
Heavy Mace – 0 (1d8) x2
Shortbow - 1 (1d6) x3

*Skills*
(6) Concentration: 3 + 3 + 0
(4) Heal: 3 + 1 + 0
(3) Knowledge History: 1 + 2 + 0
(8) Knowledge Religion: 1 + 4 + 3
(3) Listen(cc): 3 + 0 + 0
(2) Perform String Instruments: 0 + 2 + 0
(1) Search(cc): 1 + 0 + 0
(3) Spot(cc): 3 + 0 + 0
(-16) Swim(cc): 0 + 0 - 16

*Feats*
Skill Focus: Knowledge Religion
Iron Will

*Special Abilities*
Turn Undead 3/day

*Spells*
(*0*) - 3
Detect Magic
Light
Virtue

(*1*) - 2 + 1
Divine Favor
Remove Fear
Cure Light Wounds (Domain)

*Healing Domain*
You can cast healing spells at +1 caster level.

*Languages*
Common
Celestial

*Possessions*
*Heavy Mace* (8lbs)
~Type: Bludgeoning
~AB: 0 + 0
~Damage: 1d8
~Critical: 20x2
*Shortbow* (2lbs)
~Type: Piercing
~AB: 1 + 0
~Damage: 1d6
~Critical: 20x3
*Scale Mail* (30lbs)
~AC Bonus: 4
~MAX DEX: 3
~Check Penalty: -4
~Speed: 20ft
*Light Steel Shield* (6lbs)
~AC Bonus: 1
~Check Penalty: -1
*Cleric's Vestments* (6lbs)
(20) *Quiver* (3lbs)
*Waterskin* (4lbs)
(2) *Belt Pouch* (1lb)
*Sunrod* (1lb)
*Lyre* (3lb)

Weight Carried: 58lbs (Medium Load = 20ft)
Light Load: 33lbs or <
Medium Load: 34lbs – 66lbs
Heavy Load: 67lbs – 100lbs
Lift Over Head: 100lbs
Lift Off Ground: 200lbs
Push or Drag: 500lbs

Speed: 15ft

*Moneys*
GP – 53
SP – 0
CP – 0

*Background*
Chryse comes from a poverty-stricken family. His father, a miner, succumbed to the Red Death outbreak only a couple of years after Chryse's birth, leaving his mother alone to raise the boy. Chryse himself was always a sickly child; he was almost permanently under house-arrest for the greater part of his childhood because of his mother's fear of him coming down with a virus or spreading one to his meager number of friends. After the second friend of his contracted a flu spread from Chryse and died, nobody wanted to come within ten feet of him.
Perpetually alone, Chryse turned to music and the stars he glimpsed through his window for friendship. A friendship with mutual gain. Sometime after his sixteenth birthday, Chryse began singing in a tongue strange and unfamiliar to his mother. She sent for the priests to exorcise him, but when they came to perform the holy task, they were astounded to hear the boy sing in Celestial; the Language of all that is Good. They took him from his home to the church to be raised properly in the teachings of Heironeous. Soon the priests began to fall ill and die around him. The abbot was not pleased and turned Chryse out as a curse to all mankind. Pestilence incarnate.
Alone again, Chryse looked once more towards the heavens for his true friend and prayed that he might be shown the Light. Apollo heard his prayer and sent to Chryse a dream. In this dream Chryse walked alone surrounded by thick thorny tendrils of darkness, everywhere tearing at his heels as he walked on towards a beacon in the distance. He awoke before he could reach the beacon in a forest, dead and twisted briar on all sides; the stars shining above him. He caught the glint of something shining not far from where he was laying. Knowing his dream to be an Omen sent from his loved god, Chryse picked his way to the golden light, ignoring the cuts and scrapes he gathered in the process. At his goal's end, he came upon a pile of gold, catching the light of the stars above, spilled from the torn pockets of some poor lost soul. Among the lost one's possessions was a lyre and a bow; still in good condition. What caught Chryse's eye first and foremost was the splendid sliver symbol of Apollo. The god of Music. The god of Pestilence. The god of Archery. The god of Healing. The god of Light.
As he grasped the symbol of his god, the body beneath him stirred. Before him now stood an undead beast he was not familiar with. In pure reflex, Chryse held his symbol forth, invoking the name of Apollo. From that symbol shone the brightness of a thousand suns, and when the light evaporated, all that was left was the rising dawn.
His treasure had, Chryse returned to Diamond Lake and began preaching the Glory of Apollo. Most looked on him as a madman; some cult-god worshipper. Certainly no one would suspect him of being chosen by a god. It was all he could do to get the blacksmith to accept his coin in exchange for his wares...

*Personality*
Chryse is a devoted follower of Apollo and will stop at nothing to spread his faith to those that will listen.
When shunned for his beliefs, Chryse will accept it stoically. Just because those around him can't see the Light doesn't mean he should give up in his cause.
He is quiet about all else. His past is best left forgotten; so full of death and misery. All he wishes to speak of is Apollo.
If ever he is praised, he claims it is the gifts Apollo grants him. If ever anyone lends an ear he will perform for them the arts most loved by Apollo.


*Description*
Not sure as to how he should present himself as a cleric, Chryse has chosen to garb himself in things every priest he has ever known might carry. Over his armor he wears a long flowing white surcoat; on its breast is printed a blue symbol of a lyre. He is a simple follower of a foreign god.
 [/sblock]
Looking to go Hierophant


----------



## Saterus (Sep 13, 2005)

I'll make up an NPC but I don't want to add any more to my starting gold. I didn't keep track of it as it is. If my character had money, he would have left this one horse town as soon as he could pay for a coach out of town. As it is, he's been working down at the smelting house to pay the rent and for food. I'll probably give more of a background to Jim Reave, an older guy working down at the smelting house. I'm going to have him be sort of my closest friend. Although Samuel has a fantastic personality, he feels a tad betrayed by his father and has become hard to get close to. He looks at Jim now as a replacement father figure, but is slowly realizing he doesn't need one anymore.

Also, props to Branding Opportunity. That's a ton more info for the town. The artwork is really good too.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 13, 2005)

Here's something short I threw together. I'm sorta tired tonight so its not my best work. I'll work some more on it tomorrow, but hopefully its enough to get us started.

[sblock]Entry 2, from the Journal of Samuel Nomas, Coldeven 10th, CY 593

Impressions of Jim Reave:

Jim Reave works down at the smelting house managing incoming ore to be smelting and tracking incoming and outgoing shipments. This gives Jim quite a bit of down time during the day. He usually helps me sweep and keep the smelting house clean. None of us can understand why Mr. Durtch thinks the place needs to be kept so clean. It's not a clean job and is progressively getting dirtier. Jim has become a confidant of mine. Since my father...it has been especially hard to get close to anyone. I just cant trust people like I used to. Yet for some reason, I have no hesitation about telling Jim anything. I recently told him about my father and my powers. I've been thinking of talking to one of the local wizards, or maybe one of the clerics around town after he suggested they might be magic. At least I'm not the only one. Jim has been a sort of mentor to me lately. His scruffy unkempt beard and aged clothing speak much about his personality. He has sort of worn away during the years in Diamond Lake and is interested to see me leave this town and do something with my life. He has suggested I try to rough it out for a couple of weeks and work up enough money to leave town without having to pay rent. He means well, but I'm sure there's some other way that I can get out of this town.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks good Saterus...

I am almost done with the intro post for everyone, and although char sheets aren't fully posted in the RG thread, I know you guys will get them up and in soon.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

First post is up for the first three lucky contestants...

Working on next three now...

Sorry to be heavy handed in the beginning, but wanted to get you guys in the mix of things, and Elocin, hope you don't mind me taking some liberties with Shadow like I did.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

All the intros are up...let the posting begin!!!!!

Please..


IC Thread


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

Posted.
Don't allow the boldness in his first address to confuse you. He is only a confident speaker and means to uphold the customs due to the travel-weary and homeless


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Majin: Just wanted to let you know that your game of Rings took place during the evening around 8pm or so, and when you left it was around 10pm ish. If you want to go to Lazare's there will still be betting to be had, but wanted to let you know there would be no work required if you went home.


----------



## Majin (Sep 13, 2005)

Gotcha. As long as there's at least some action to be had, that's reason enough for him.   

(Edited post to correct that.)


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 13, 2005)

Verbatim: Changed weapons and Domains as we discussed. I took Healing and Sun.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 13, 2005)

Rog. Could you do me a favor and shoot me the Sun spells to my e-mail? Just so I can see them real fast?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

I swear if another crit gets rolled by you guys on the first attack you make, I am going to go out and buy some new dice...*L*


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

Why would you do that, that just encourages us to trust your dice and try more dangerous actions.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Glad you guys have enjoyed your success thus far..*L*

Majin: Just to give you a head's up, it is 10pm the night *before* the carnage takes place, this fact will come into play with the upcoming post. Stand by to stand by and pray these dice still favor you guys over me.


----------



## Majin (Sep 14, 2005)

Agh, talk about bad timing. Edited to reflect that fact, _again_.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 14, 2005)

Looks like Ozmar is gonna have a little competition in the Game of Conversion


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Unleashed: About to run some errands, but just wanted to let you know that both goblins are now unarmed, as all their spears are in Chryse, and his is in the dead goblin at his feet.

Don't know if that will edit your attack thoughts any, but just wanted to make sure you knew the situation fully.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

Nope, don't want to let it rearm itself.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

*taps intercom* Is there a doctor in the house?

Ahh...the joys of good and bad dice rolls all in one combat. And even when I switched to an online dice roller while I am helping my buddy, you still got a good roll. Will the luck last? Or will this be the curtain call for the young priest of Apollo?

Join us next time on Age of Worms continues!!!


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Seriously guys...I want Unleashed and Hippocrachus to send me some lotto numbers...this is getting spooky over here.

Healing post to follow in a minute...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

Don't know why the'd work for you when they don't work for me.   

On a side note I think you've been missing my +1 damage from point blank shot for the two bow attacks in this combat...I wonder if 5 damage the first attack instead of 4 makes a difference.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

They were factored in. I may miss Init from time to time, but I promise I never miss the damage part...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

Okay just wondering as you added up the greatsword damage in the OOC section.  

What do I know about the building? General layout? Does it go down into an underground section? Some of this info would really help with my next decision.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

Orin:[sblock] You know the office is two story structure with most of the second story being an unfinished attic of sorts. The first floor has a central room by the front door, dining area, kitchen/pantry area, and foreman's office. You know that the foreman's office is behind the door the goblin is sitting beside and the eating area/kitchen is through the open door at the other side of the central room.

The basement is a partially collapsed celler, but enough room for some people to fit down there and is accessed through the trapdoor in the kitchen, a trapdoor that has long since been removed.

It has been a few months since you were last here, and as such you aren't 100% sure of what could be here if there are goblins in the office now.[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

I am also going to slow things down a bit until we hear from Ozmar, Saterus, and give Elocin a chance to decide if he is going to try the back door or come around the front.

I don't want to discourage the others from chiming in due to the initial pace, but sometimes when things kick off, they really kick off. I will wait until tomorrow am before advancing the mine office plot to give everyone a chance to check in.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 14, 2005)

Fair enough, means I might have some help anyway.  

I'll leave my next action posted, but reserve the right to change it as necessary, okay?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

That is fine, but barring something major, I doubt there will be much need to edit your post greatly.

Also, I want to stress to the others, please don't get put off by the speed in which things kicked off. I am just really excited about getting the game going and when I saw I had three people at the office, I jumped on it.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 14, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I am also going to slow things down a bit until we hear from Ozmar, Saterus, and give Elocin a chance to decide if he is going to try the back door or come around the front.
> 
> I don't want to discourage the others from chiming in due to the initial pace, but sometimes when things kick off, they really kick off. I will wait until tomorrow am before advancing the mine office plot to give everyone a chance to check in.




Just a quick note: Sorry about being incomunicado the last two days. Been sick. Got better. Should catch up tonight. 

First order of business is to get back to my regular computer and post those NPCs I wrote up... 

Ozmar the Absent Gamer


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 14, 2005)

No problem Ozmar, as I know how it is when you get sick and can't post. Just didn't want you to think was never going to start, and when it did that I was trying to leave you in the dust.

Also, if you could get the char sheet in the RG thread that would be cool. I will trust you if you say the NPCs are on the way and you use the full gold that will be given for making them.

Verbatim the trustworty DM


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Cool, thanks.

PC is there. I made some cool NPCs, and darn it if I didn't lose them. Where could they be? I guess the gremlins got 'em. So I'll try to re-create them from memory now.

Three NPCs:

Jon Ox: Jon Ox is a huge bulky brute of a man. He is on the militia in the service of Captain Trask, and has become fast friends with Jorun. Jon is a very simple man, and is very trusting and loyal. The other militiamen poke fun at him, but everyone likes him, and protects him from being duped by townsfolk as he protects them with his strength in battle. Since meeting Jorun, he's become a quick "convert" of Heironeous (although truthfully, he doesn't really understand or have a deep commitment). He's come to see Jorun as a "holy guy" who seems to have the ear of the god, or at least their priests. He has a young daughter who works at the stables in town.

Fern: Fern is a young (10-11 year old) human girl who works at the stables. She attracts little attention, with plain clothes and a dirty complexion that hides her pretty face. She seldom talks to the patrons and dislikes people, but she loves horses and knows how to care for them better than anyone else. Jorun met her through her father and admires the way she silently takes excellent care of any horses brought to her.

Cog (Cogglesworth Barrelbottom): This gnome is a cobbler and cheese-maker who makes just enough money to fund his gambling addiction. He's a master player at five-dragon ante, and spends most of his time in local taverns cleaning up. Although he wins a lot at the tables, he is also over-talkative and arrogant, and is frequently beat-up and robbed. Fortunately (for him) he has little real interest in money and is only to happy to give up his wealth to protect his skin. His real passion is for the game, at which he excels. Jorun has played with him on occasion, and is dismayed by the frequency with which he is the victim of crime. Jorun wants to do something to help him, but isn't sure what. The gnome seems to be so cheerful, and many of the criminals he plays with might have long ago killed him if they didn't know they could steal back their losses later in the evening.

OK. I think that's what I recall. Anyway, make of it what you will.  And he lost or donated his excess cash anyway. (See the character sheet.) Now to hop over to the IC board and see what I've missed...

Ozmar the Returned


----------



## Saterus (Sep 15, 2005)

Woah....I crashed at one of my friend's houses last night. I should have got on here while I was there and checked. I've apparently gotten a bit behind. I suppose though its only fair to say that I can't check during the day while I'm at school. I'll post my character sheet shortly and try to catch up with all that has happened in the IC thread.


Eh, before I read a bunch of stuff, do we all read everyone's posts? Or just our own? (for the moment..)


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

I assume it is all "open" info, although of course play your character with the info that he has, not the full picture that you have.

I've just skimmed the others myself. This game is overwhelming with info, so I try to get what I need, and then read the rest in my spare time. 

Ozmar the Speed Reader


----------



## Elocin (Sep 15, 2005)

I read everyone's post and I _try_ and stay away from the hidden info but I am pretty good at not metagaming and play my character with the info he has.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

My philosopy is this on the spoiler material.  I do not mind you reading it if the others do not, but please try to keep what you know seperate from what the chars know.

Damien may know that Tirra plans on slipping a dagger into Jorun's heart over supper, but Jorun may think the elvish woman simply wants to come over for a bit of late night converting. However, if he suddenly throws her into jail the next time he posts for attempted murder and I haven't written anything, I might get ticked pretty fast.

We are all adults and want to have fun, so we will leave it at that.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Ozmar: When I wrote the post up, I wasn't aware of the story you had in mind for your family, hence I tried to figure out what would make a man so dedicated to his job and distant to his family. The result was what came out in the post. I can retconn it if you want, or we can roll with what we have for now.

Your call on that one.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ozmar: When I wrote the post up, I wasn't aware of the story you had in mind for your family, hence I tried to figure out what would make a man so dedicated to his job and distant to his family. The result was what came out in the post. I can retconn it if you want, or we can roll with what we have for now.
> 
> Your call on that one.




And I was just tossing out ideas... lets see... how about this:

Tolliver Trask was very upset about his wife's departure, and there where schisms between them. He didn't want her to get involved in wizardry, but she went against his wishes. They parted on uncertain and uneasy terms. And shortly after that, she died in a magical "accident" (details are vague) and he felt guilty for pushing her away. So now Jorun's younger sister is essentially disowned and studying wizardry, and his mother is (apparently) dead.

I think this all works. And it does explain the motivations of Captain Trask. I think that people generally have a lot of mixed empotions about their close family. Jorun loves and respects his father, but also sees the hurt that has been caused through his mother and fathers fighting. They loved each other, but also disagreed on fundamental issues. Any family is a collection of love and strife, and this one is no different.

Ozmar the Relationship Therapist


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

That would work...

Now just to figure out Jorun's relationship with his siblings, the one talked about and the one never mentioned...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Ozmar and Tom: Just wanted to let you guys know that while you are close to the office, it is not quite in sight enough to make out fine details yet due to the pouring rain.

But it will not take long to get that close I promise..


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> That would work...
> 
> Now just to figure out Jorun's relationship with his siblings, the one talked about and the one never mentioned...




Hokay...

Older Brother: I think Jorun respects him, but sees him in a similar light as his father. His older brother values duty, honor, discipline, but also martial skill, victory in combat, and relishes the defeat of his foes. He's in love with victory and militarism, and, in Jorun's opinion, does not pay enough attention to the reasons for why he fights. They get along all right, but the elder Trask probably sees Jorun as an idealistic kid, and doesn't value him as much because he's not willing to do anything to obtain victory. I don't think they are especially close.

Sister: he hasn't really seen her much since she and his mother left, and even less since she died. I think he cares for her very much, but doesn't really know her, and doesn't know what she's been up to at the wizard's school. For her part, I think she may have written her family off, or views them with dislike due to what they did to her mother. Or she may want reconcilliation, but not know how to go about getting it. She's probably about 16 now, and was between 12-13 when they split. (Note that she's a potential replacement PC if Jorun dies...)

Later!
Ozmar the Prepared


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 15, 2005)

Wow...didn't mean for you to whip that up right away, but thanks...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 15, 2005)

When I'm on, I'm quick.

But when I'm away from the computer, I have a harder time being responsive.

Funny thing that...

When I can get my implants, then I'll be happy...

Ozmar the (Hopeful) Cyborg


----------



## Saterus (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm going to assume that you wrote under the "Tom" spoiler the info for myself. I can't see how it would make sense any other way....


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

You would guess right...sorry about that.

Posts galore coming shortly.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

Orin and Shadow:Was wondering if you two were going to talk again, or just keep to your respective sides..*L*


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

All I could think about when I read Ozmar's last post was the SNL skit with the shark at the door.

"Candy gram..."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 16, 2005)

Well... we don't even know who is in there, friend or foe? 

Ozmar the Cautious Paladin


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 16, 2005)

When you guys reach a consensus on what to do with the door, I will press from there, but just to let you know IC in an OOC context, nobody opens the door up.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 17, 2005)

My vote is to bash the door down and kill whatever creature is inside.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 17, 2005)

Unleashed: Rolled the Listen check for you, wanted to give you a chance to work that in before I finished Ozmar's attempt at breaking the door down. Unless you want to hold that little nugget of info in for yourself...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 17, 2005)

The nugget has been released...repeat the nugget has been released.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 18, 2005)

Saterus: Just checking to see if you were waiting on me to move you to the office or if you wanted to do it. I had held off waiting for you to post after Ozmar's last post, but wanted to make sure you didn't think I had forgotten about you.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 18, 2005)

Eh, I had some internet problems. I lost internet for a day or so, it made me mad since I had to do some homework from a printed encyclopedia instead of using wikipedia. I'm gonna read over what happened since I posted and then you'll know what I'm doing.  Sorry for the lack of posting, things just keep popping up.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

I hope you're not waiting for my next action...if you are it's post #102 just in case you missed it.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

I had seen it...was doing the combat as you posted..


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

Did you want me to keep track of arrows?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

It would be easier if you kept track of them for me, as right now, my desk looks like a warzone..*L*

While I know at lower levels it is a pain to keep track of them, I promise that if things get high enough, you will have everychance to get an everfull quiver or something like that...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 19, 2005)

No problem...and yay.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Elocin and Saterus: I know this is a small thing, but I was wondering if instead of first person, could you guys switch to 3rd person reference?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Unleashed: I held off moving onto Orin's attack as I wanted to ask if you were holding it as Jorun has been trying to keep one alive, or will you try to drop the goblin who has just struck the swordsman?

I am trying to be easy on this combat, as the group is just now meeting up, hence why I asked vice just going off of the last stated action, for better or worse.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Elocin and Saterus: I know this is a small thing, but I was wondering if instead of first person, could you guys switch to 3rd person reference?





Not a problem.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Unleashed: I am assuming since Jorun has suddenly screamed out for the death of the creature, you will go with the killing attack.

Resolving round actions now...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

So he's a little high-strung when close to death... 

Ozmar the Desperate Level 1 Character


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

All: And that's it...and while for a minute I swear I thought that goblin was going to get one more shot at Jorun, it seems that the Paladin had other plans.

Actions will held off until everyone gets another chance to put in their inputs...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

Oh hey! Was that goblin #2? DOH!

Oh well, better him than me.

Ozmar the Wounded Paladin


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

Man, those lost hit points hurt a lot more when they are accompanied by vivid descriptions! 

Ozmar the Injured


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

If I am going overboard, please let me know, but I do try to give you guys the best image I can, and really just put into words the pictures that pop into my mind through the actions you guys give me.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 19, 2005)

You are doing a great job.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If I am going overboard, please let me know, but I do try to give you guys the best image I can, and really just put into words the pictures that pop into my mind through the actions you guys give me.




Ditto on the great job. My comment was meant to be complementary. 

Meanwhile...



			
				Verbatim said:
			
		

> (From the IC board...) You do not see the taint of evil on any of the people in the room, nor do any of the goblins appear to be breathing anymore. Especially not the goblin who has your sword sticking out of its chest like a metallic flag.




Zing! OK, I get it.  My "Holier than Thou" paladin is preachin' compassion, but when the chips come down, he quickly forgets about mercy.

Actually, that's pretty much what I intended.  I'm trying to play him as someone who, while flawed, will try to live up to what he thinks should be the ideal of his calling, but of course, he'll probably have a hard time living up to his ideals.

It'll be fun to see how he does...

Ozmar the Conflicted Youth


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Although the Overload gives alot of great material, I have been reading through the adventures that I have thus far and have already started making little spiderwebs to slowly draw you all further and further into this web. In the notebook that I bought for each of you, I have listed the NPCs that you have had contact with thus far, as well as my long range plans for that.

It is my plan to make each of you guys feel like you have center stage in this, while in reality you are all just bit chars in the huge play that is going on all around you. Even this goblin encounter will make sense, if you pay attention and unravel enough threads...*evil DM smile*


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Ozmar: No big zing intended, just wanted to make sure you didn't forget to pull your sword out...*L*

Jorun: I reach for my sword to smite the evil one before me.

DM: Uhm, no you don't.

Jorun: Sure I do, its right here in my sheath....

DM: Uhm, nope..it is in the ditch with the goblin you tossed down there.

Jorun: I would have never tossed my sword in the ditch.

DM: True...you wouldn't have, but when you told the others to get rid of the bodies, they took it all out.

Jorun: Fine...I will smite this guy with my bare hands if I have too...*grumble grumble grumble*


----------



## Majin (Sep 19, 2005)

Hey V, hesitant to post at the moment cause I'm not sure if I'm actually in the combat. Could I get an initiative placement for the next round so I can decide best what to do?


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Majin: Look for an e-mail in two secs...

Edit: E-mail sent.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 19, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Ozmar: No big zing intended, just wanted to make sure you didn't forget to pull your sword out...*L*




All right... I wrote an "I pick up my sword" post. 

(I see I'm gonna have to watch it around here.  )

Ozmar the Careful


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 19, 2005)

Ahh..the joys of being a DM. Soon I will have you guys so paranoid that when you have combat in the middle of the night, you will be posting that you grab your sword, as well as put on your boots before charging into the fray..

Verbatim the pleased DM


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Unleashed: I am assuming since Jorun has suddenly screamed out for the death of the creature, you will go with the killing attack.
> 
> Resolving round actions now...




Well I didn't think I was due another action yet, as I shot a goblin in Post #117 and Jorun didn't get an attack last round before the goblin stabbed him.

At that point I would hold my attack since there are three melee combatants facing one goblin and I probably couldn't get a clear shot anyway. So if you wouldn't mind removing my attack from the last sequence...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

I realized after the combat was over that I had accidentily skipped Jorun, but since he was the one who killed it, I didn't think it was a game breaker faux pas, but due to arrow limitations, consider the action striken from the records.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

No problem...honestly with so many people attacking goblins, I didn't think I would get around to another attack, so I didn't bother to post one.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

And I as the overeager DM am guilty of jumping the chain also...

However, feel free to resume posting now to the questions of Jorun, as well as to the motion that caught your eye towards the door...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If I am going overboard, please let me know, but I do try to give you guys the best image I can, and really just put into words the pictures that pop into my mind through the actions you guys give me.




Quite happy with the descriptiveness you're providing, no problem here.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I realized after the combat was over that I had accidentily skipped Jorun, but since he was the one who killed it, I didn't think it was a game breaker faux pas, but due to arrow limitations, consider the action striken from the records.




I never noticed. I chalk it up to the chaos of battle.

Sometimes I have a hard time keeping track of what's what, so I try to just post whenever I can and/or it feels appropriate, trusting the DM to keep things straight.

I'm an easy-going gamer... As long as things are moving, i'm happy, even if it does mean that I get left behind once in a while...

Ozmar the Easily Pleased


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Available materials: Overturned table in the dininig area, four medium sized beds in the second story area, the fallen door leading into the foreman's office, the desk in the foreman's office, rusted spears of the goblins, and the partial remains of the benches in the dining area.

Let me know how much or little you want to use and I will adjust the DC from there, as well as who will be the main "maker" and who will be (if any) his assistant in making the badger trot.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

Well lets see...for guides I think the dining table and the fallen door between the kitchen door and the dining area entrance, the foremans desk to block the open doorway to the foreman's office, and a few of the beds from upstairs to block the hearth area and the stairs, with bench remains to fill any gaps.

As we're not trying for anything permanent...likely just holding the items up as the badgers run out, he'll just try to leave the badgers no other avenues of escape.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

I guess the one last question I have is do you remove the bodies that are in the living room area before you let the badgers go, or do you leave them where they are? Also, will there be people in the living room area, or will they all be hiding behind the guide walls?

Edit: Disregard above post.,, Just went ahead and rolled and you guys passed with ease..


----------



## unleashed (Sep 20, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> I guess the one last question I have is do you remove the bodies that are in the living room area before you let the badgers go, or do you leave them where they are? Also, will there be people in the living room area, or will they all be hiding behind the guide walls?
> 
> Edit: Disregard above post.,, Just went ahead and rolled and you guys passed with ease..




Well I'll answer anyway...everyone would be behind guide walls as we'd need everyone to hold them and yes we'd move the (edit: goblin) bodies, probably into the foreman's office for the time being.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Well with the building seemingly secure, what would  you chaps like to do now?

I know Elocin wants to have Shadow check around more (will roll for that soon), but I will wait to move things forward to give everyone a chance to get some RPing in.

I just wanted to say thanks so far for making this a great game...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

I like it. Keep up the good work, Verbatim!

For myself, I'm just looking for any excuse to send my character onto the next "scene" in the adventure - which I assume involves exploring the Cairn?

So let's figure that out and go! 

Ozmar the Eager Player


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Don't worry, if the others can't convince you to go, once you return to the garrison I am sure that some incentive will find you...*evil DM smile*


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

Well, since Jorun has given himself a reason to go into the Cairns, all that remains is to see if the others will want to go as well.

Also, I think it will be interesting to see how Shadow handles finding more money than he has ever personally held at one time in his entire life. Will he tell the others, or try to pretend he has always had a bag of silver stashed away in the cabinets...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

As I am sure that sooner or later, the coins will be counted, here are the amounts. I will refrain from placing a value on the necklace and uncut stones, until an appraisal check is done.

Silver coins: 425
Gold coins: 40

Also there is the small studded leather armor from the goblin, mw morningstar, and black stone necklace to throw into the mix. Just wanted to make sure that on this first division, you guys didn't miss anything.

Verbatim the banker DM


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

*Morality of Goblin-Slaying*

Here's a question of Morality in your interpretation of the game world.

What does Heironeous teach us about the nature of evil and humanoid races? Are goblins and their ilk irreedably or naturally evil, or are they able to be reformed, and learn evil through their upbringing? I would like to know what Jorun has been taught about this before he is confronted with classic moral dilemnas like deciding whether it is moral or immoral to kill goblin babies. 

Ozmar the Paladin


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

The way I have always looked at it is there are no "birthed" races that are innately good or evil. In the case of goblins, I think if you found a batch of babies and raised them in "good" environment, then they would only know that as the way there were supposed to live. If along the way, society continually rebuked them and slowly turned the compass back to evil by necessity/anger, it would still be society that made them such.

Heironeous in my opinion would teach that there are none who are beyond redemption, if they choose to redeem themselves. However, if you extend the olive branch and it gets sundered in your hands, then they made the decision to do so and from there you are allowed to protect yourself with a clear conscious.

Does that make any sense?


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 20, 2005)

Yes. How does this  sound for an analysis of the paladin's code of conduct? I believe it comports with generally held views, as well as with the Book of Exalted Deeds, and with what you've written so far.

Ozmar the Paladin Ethicist


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

The Legend of the Whispering Cairns, as told by Damien:

The last time there was any big noise about the empty tomb was when one of the local girls in town ran off with her boyfriend about sixteen years ago. The rumor was that they were going to make one last trip into the _haunted_ burial site and find a treasure that would allow them to get enough coin to move to the Free City and escape Diamond Lake. When neither returned, it was assumed that they found the last of what remained there and moved onto bigger and better things.

Khellek, Auric, and Tirra had a copy of the map leading them to this site, but it was not the primary one that the trio wished to explore. At least Tirra had given that impression to Damien the night before.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 20, 2005)

That works for me Ozmar and I think sums it up nicely...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Saterus: [sblock]*cough cough* Merchant Profession and Appraisal skill *cough cough*[/sblock]


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

I will give you guys the rest of the evening to sit around the fire, dry off and divvy things up as you see fit and decide on who goes where and with who. 

I am going to try to move things along only as fast as you all want to do, and if that means we do a round or three of Dragonchess, so be it. If people want to hide their money somewhere that is cool.

So, I will be here to help where I can, but for now, everything is all in your hands.

If there are any rolls needed, give a shout and I will resolve them asap.

Also, Unleashed, as a last parting hint, you may want to recheck what Orin does remember of the building...

See you all soon...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

Guys, OOC, I am ready to move straight on into this cairn. So whenever its good for you, lets go. 

Ozmar the Patient


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 21, 2005)

We definitely need to rest.
I'm two healings in the hole right out of the gate and have already planned to use my last...


----------



## Saterus (Sep 21, 2005)

That's cool. I should be on until around 12est. I just can't post during the day whlie I'm at school and lately I've been hanging around with some friends afterschool so its a while before I get home to post. I'm usually good for nights (though, I fell asleep early early last night...I meant to take a nap and woke up at like 6am...).


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, Unleashed, as a last parting hint, you may want to recheck what Orin does remember of the building...
> 
> See you all soon...




Well I thought Shadow would have seen that access when he found the bag, so I assume he's examined the cellar...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

He grabbed the bag and then headed outside...the celler remains open..


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Ozmar: Once you decide you want to move Jorun towards the garrison, let me know and I will post his return for you.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 21, 2005)

OK, I think I'll wait to see if I hear any screams from below before making myself unavailable to help fight rats.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

*L*

If you guys would like to see it, I will give you a rough OOC snapshot of how the mine office became so crowded. I swear I am not just trying to throw things in atop of the other, and have made a timeline of who moved in when. And if it helps any, I started with the basement and the rats were there first..


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

Orin as yet knows no fear...will this be his chance to learn some or will his luck hold...


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Much the same way Jorun learned that at lvl 1 three goblins with knives and some lucky rolls, can almost make a dead paladin....

Only the dice know what the future holds...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

Feel free to have Orin continue to lash about with his greatsword if I'm not back to post an action and he survives the initial onslaught, as I'm off to sleep.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 21, 2005)

Unleashed: Will do...will consider it standard attack for you until end of combat, or you fall dead to the ground with the rats feasting on your body. Whichever one comes first..

Majin: Will start you in combat at beginning of round two, but will roll for your init and post it now.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 21, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Unleashed: Will do...will consider it standard attack for you until end of combat, or you fall dead to the ground with the rats feasting on your body. Whichever one comes first..




Looks like I'm back before the combat started.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Wow...I am getting spooked by these dice...when they roll hot, they roll hot and they don't care which side they roll hot for...


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 22, 2005)

Nobody's in a hurry to rush off to the cairns now, I see


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I am waiting to post the actions for this round, as I am wanting to know who, if anyone, besides Saterus will be attempting to help in the beginning of round 4.

Once I know that, I will resolve round three for better or worse. I am also about to edit the end result of round two to include Shadow's loss of another hp bringing him to -3.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Wow...I am getting spooked by these dice...when they roll hot, they roll hot and they don't care which side they roll hot for...




Bloody rats  ...hmm, guess we're not attacking at 0 hp. :\


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I forgot that with the 3.5 rules, you were not officially k.o'd at 0. If you want to cowboy up and take an action like attacking, and face the sliding into dying catagory consequences, I won't stop you. I won't force you to do it either.

Let me know what you would like to do, and we will go from there...

I do apologize for all the winging it, but this is the first DMing I have done in awhile that has actually gotten into any combat of any type..


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

Actually the rules didn't change on that between 3.0 and 3.5, just the naming convention on actions.

For this time, due to it being the first time he's actually taken harm in combat, I think it's appropriate he falls, struggling to hold onto conciousness...

No problem with winging it and combat is the hardest part to play out in PbP games...to wait for everyone to put in an action or keep it flowing...it's a hard choice to make.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

True...it just fell once more onto the desire to have a "story" and the desire to allow you all to throw in any inputs that you want to. So, if you want to have Orin bouncing back and forth between awake and out, please do, as if there is anything I am a sucker for, it is dramatic effects to go along with everything.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 22, 2005)

Yes, I think I'll have him struggle with conciousness for a while, unless it becomes absolutely necessary for him to act to save others.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I look forward to the post(s). 

Just to say it again, I am loving the personal touches everyone is adding to their posts, and really giving a "look inside" thier thoughts. It makes it really enjoyable for me to DM when everyone is putting back in as much as I am trying to give out.

Also, I have been keeping track of the XP, both for combat and RPing, and I think you all will be pleased with how the chars are sitting thus far.

Verbatim the gabby DM


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I will wait for Majin before posting round 4. I have spoken with Chryse's player off list to know his actions, I know Samuel will cast the sleep spell, but just wanted to give Majin his chance before resolving things. 

Verbatim the updating  DM


----------



## Elocin (Sep 22, 2005)

To let you know my actions for the next couple of rounds as it is difficult for me to post while I am at work.  My actions will be bleeding and feeding the maggots from my dead body.  Hopefully the stench from my blood does not attract and Land Sharks or Carrior Crawlers.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Actually if the dice gods allow it, Chryse is going to pump a CLW into you next round. Will your actions then be to attack, or get the heck out of dodge?


----------



## Elocin (Sep 22, 2005)

If I have to wait for the Dice Gods then I will just continue to bleed next round.  Otherwise I will stand up and attempt to defend myself as best as I can.  As much as I would want to get the heck out of dodge I doubt I would be able to easily without running through some rats.  I also would like to dish out some revenge on these mangy rats so I will attack to the best of my ability.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

The crazy part is, the dice I am using have been known to roll "high" alot, and while I know it is silly gamer urban legend, thus far I have to admit they have been "hot" more than "cold."


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Doh! Look what happens when I don't check in for an evening! 

I guess that charm spell made Jorun a little slow-witted...

Ozmar the Delayed Paladin


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Ozmar: I will back it up to where you go down the ladder right after Chryse. Rolling for your init now and will edit the post accordingly.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Ozmar: Just as an FYI, the access route to the celler is a ladder. The stairway is busted and the people who have taken to "visiting" the celler have made a crude ladder to go up and down. 

Verbatim the home designing DM


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

Ah! That is both good and bad. We can escape the rats more easily by pulling the ladder up, but we'll have a harder time getting our wounded out!

Ozmar the Tactician


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

Tis true...tis very true...

Wonder how that stairway got busted??? *innocent DM whistling*


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 22, 2005)

I edited my posts to change "stairs" to "ladder". It still works... mostly.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 22, 2005)

I would like to take this moment to give out the XP for the party. While I know it is more traditional to wait until everyone has rested, I think in light of the events of today, that most people will either be returning home shortly to rest, or crashing here at the mining office. Either option is fine with me.

*drum roll*

For braving the elements, surviving the stirges, the goblins, the rats and resolving the badger issue peacefully: Chryse and Orin are at 500 XP.

For braving the elements, the goblins, the rats, and assisting with the egress of the badgers: Jorun and Shadow are at 400 XP.

For taking on Khellek in a game of Dragonchess, scouting out the location of the Whispering Cairns, assisting the party in the egress of the badgers, and risking life and limb with the rats: Damien is at 400 XP.

For hiding under a table to avoid notice but leaving the obvious DM hook for me to use, for charming a fellow PC (a paladin of all people  ) just to make sure his char was invited to the Cairns tomorrow, for nearly knocking the priest unconscious with his first sleep spell, for assisting with the egress of the badgers, and for having the *only* char with the appraise skill and *still not* have used it: Samuel is at 400 XP.

If there are questions/concerns, please let me know, and Saterus I swear I am just funning with you with the XP breakdown. I think all you guys are playing wonderfully..


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2005)

Remember not to forget your 4 extra skill points at 1st level and extra one at every additional level fellow humans  

+3 to Heal
+1 to Concentration

I never forget the feat, though


----------



## Saterus (Sep 23, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> ... and for having the *only* char with the appraise skill and *still not* have used it: Samuel is at 400 XP.
> 
> If there are questions/concerns, please let me know, and Saterus I swear I am just funning with you with the XP breakdown. I think all you guys are playing wonderfully..




I know you are just joking, I've been having fun. The only reason I didn't appraise anything was because when they were divying up loot, I didn't post and they had moved on past that point by the time I got to chime in. Someone else can bring it up when they realize I'm a merchant's son.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 23, 2005)

Also, I'm going to be staying at one of my friend's house tomorrow night, so I may not be able to post. As of today his computer was out of commission, but we'll see. I'm doing a little pre-campaign session for my tabletop group to get us all familar with the rules and how things will flow. I hope it goes well. I just wanted to let you know I'll try to post, but I can't guarentee anything.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Saterus: Thus far nobody has actually divided anything up, and while at some point someone may remember that you are a merchant's son, it might be easier if you just grabbed that bull by the horn. The one ace you have is that for the moment, Jorun thinks you are a really swell guy...

I will not be able to post much today either, but I will try to resolve what I can as it pops up. Starting with the search of the celler...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 23, 2005)

KILL KILL KILL! - says the paladin 

Ratlings? ew! 

Ozmar the Vengeful


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Wow..who would have thought the paladin was so against rats..


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 23, 2005)

Heironeous teaches us that Rats are the very manifestation of evil itself.

Plus, they're icky.

Ozmar the Squeamish


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 23, 2005)

Ozmar: Once you guys decide if/how you are getting everyone to the temple at the garrison let me know. I am going to break for lunch soon, but should be back available around 1400ish.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 23, 2005)

Apollo is the god of Plague.
We'd have a difference of opinions on the issue of slaughtering innocent ratlings...


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 23, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Apollo is the god of Plague.
> We'd have a difference of opinions on the issue of slaughtering innocent ratlings...




Are you serious? 

Apollo seems to be the god of a lot of things... and to have a lot of titles, judging by your character's internal monologue. 

Ozmar the Rat-Bane


----------



## unleashed (Sep 23, 2005)

Chryse is a little holier than thou isn't he...that's why Orin didn't listen to him earlier.  

Verbatim: Could you give us a current weather report on the storm...I know it was starting to ease earlier, but has it slackened enough for us to get back to town without hazard?


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2005)

Apollo is the god of Plague (Pestilence), Light, Music, Colonization, Shepherding, Prophecy, Healing, and Archery.

He does have a lot of titles, doesn't he  
Funny thing is, I haven't even used half...

I'm not going so much for "holier than thou" as I am "holy and proud."
You're not below him, but if you don't show an interest in his deity (his _life_), than he sorta considers you a lost cause.
Doesn't mean he won't preach his dogma at any opportunity however


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

Well he has so many titles because he comes from a much smaller pantheon than the Greyhawk deities of which there are over 70 if the lesser known deities are counted (the ones not in the PHB).

That's a very fine distinction in the first place, but claiming his deity influences every action when there are so many deities who are known to influence certain areas leads more to the first impression rather than the second...especially when he's preaching to the two most religious characters in the party (a ranger and a paladin who both have deities) about an outsider god.  

BTW - Orin doesn't mention a light, he just grabs whatever they (he and Shadow) were using when they first went down into the cellar.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2005)

Apollo is the only god from the Olympic Pantheon on Greyhawk, true, but he comes from a Pantheon that has an innumerable amount of gods and goddesses.
Everyone only ever hears about Zeus and Hades and maybe Athene, but I assure you, there are _a lot_ more.
I'm just going from our own history here, not D&D's... Apollo really was an important god to the ancient Greeks.

If Orin chooses to keep his actions secret, so be it


----------



## unleashed (Sep 24, 2005)

I do know a little more about the Olympian pantheon than that both from our own history and D&D--Zeus, Hera, Poseidon, Ares, Hermes, Hephaestus, Aphrodite, Athena, Apollo, Artemis, Hestia, Demeter, Dionysus, and Hades are considered the primary gods of the Olympian pantheon. Apollo is the son of Zeus and Leto (a mortal) and younger brother/twin of Artemis.  

Also the 'lesser' Greyhawk deities I mentioned hold multiple portfolios or acknowledged areas of control (much like Apollo), unlike a lot of the additional Olympian deities which control a very specific area like Ilithyia goddess of childbirth.


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 24, 2005)

Artemis is the goddess of Childbirth as well...
Eileithyia was a goddess of Childbirth and the Eilithuiae are the goddesses of Childbirth and the Dispensers of Cruel Pain. I think I can find the passage in the Iliad where Hera mentions them...
Many Greek gods shared appellations, some held more specific aspects of those appellations, but Chryse is a follower of Apollo, and as such would thank Apollo for things he sees as Apollo's work. I.E. Archery as Apollo's domain instead of Artemis' (also the goddess of Archery).
If he worshipped Helios he wouldn't thank Hyperion when the Sun came out  

I love Greek Mythology!


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 24, 2005)

Weather report:

It is currently about 1pm, and from Orin's point of view, it will be about two hours before the storm starts to really die down, meaning to light rain/drizzle.

The party could still move in this weather, it would just mean the difference in getting there in three hours vice two.

And Shadow is the only party member who is unconscious, Jorun and Damien are the only members who have mounts at the moment.

Also, while Orin has had very little contact with the Bronze Lodge, he does know that it is made up of rangers and druids who would be able to deal with the dire ratlings if he did not just leave them to their fate.

More to follow at halftime of the Notre Dame game!!!


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 24, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> Jorun seemed most avid to enter the cairns without delay. Rather ambitious




Ah. Well, that was cuz my GOOD FRIEND  Samuel wanted to go. 

Ozmar the Friendly Paladin

(BTW... when does that spell wear off? He he he...   )


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 24, 2005)

The spell will make Jorun think of Samuel as his best friend for about 30 more minutes, after that Jorun will no longer be as easily influenced by the sorc's words, but he will still think Samuel is his friend.

I am playing it as once the mood has been influenced, the person will see the caster in a favorable light until something happens to make that opinion shift.

Verbatim the _Charming_ DM


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 25, 2005)

OK. Then I don't have to get angry when Jorun realizes he's been influenced by magic. That works for me.

Ozmar the Agreeable


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Also, while Orin has had very little contact with the Bronze Lodge, he does know that it is made up of rangers and druids who would be able to deal with the dire ratlings if he did not just leave them to their fate.




How far is the Bronzewood Lodge from here? Hmm, there's that link you were looking for earlier...crafty DM.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

hippocrachus said:
			
		

> I love Greek Mythology!




Hmm, shared portfolios...I always get suspicious when deities share so many. What it usually means is that different people worship a certain aspect of a deity and give it a different name.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

In the case of Apollo, at the moment Chryse is the only one who is able to draw upon his strength that he is aware of. I am basing it off of the concept of American Gods by Neil Gaiman. It is a really good book in my opinion, and basically says that as people have travelled the world, they brought _aspects_ of their gods with them. At some point in time, a follower(s) of Apollo was in the Greyhawk/Diamond Lake area, and brought Apollo into this world. The follower(s) passed, but Apollo remained and slowly began to fade away as his worshippers all died. Chryse is his last chance so to speak for _life_ and will be taking an active hand in his, as well as those he travels with. However while Apollo is a god, he is a weakened one, so do not be expecting too many miracles...

As far as being a crafty DM, I just look for things where I can. The Bronzewood Lodge is roughly three hours northeast of Diamond Lake when the weather is nice. From where you are at now in this weather and condition, it three hours east (as you are all about an hour north of Diamond Lake now).

Hope that helps and resolving the box now.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

Oh we're just having a nice conversation about Greek mythology...it's all good.  

I just think Chryse is picking the wrong characters to preach to, the ones who would least likely consider conversion to Apollo (and may even be offended by Chryse claiming his deity influenced they actions instead of their own), it's quite funny really.  

Damn, my next action may well drag the priest along...that's 6 hours or so of earbashing about Apollo he doesn't want.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

I am glad you guys are talking in both IC and OOC, and the little part by me was just giving you guys a peek into how I was handling having a non-standard god in the Greyhawk world.

If it involves having him walking with you to the Lodge, I can't wait...

I think all of you guys are going to have an interesting next couple of days...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

I'd imagine you could find most gods in most worlds, just the levels of their followings would vary...which they obviously do here...so if we kill Chryse we never have to hear about Apollo again...hmm, let me think about that.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Cold man...real cold...*L*


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Saterus: Didn't see you on before I made the gem comment..please feel free to edit that post anyway you would like and I will erase the one I made.

Just for the record, Samuel rolled a 18 on his Appraisal on the quartz and I had him take 20 on the necklace as I felt it was something he would have studied more before speaking. Again, I hope I didn't overstep myself...

Final Edit: Here is the value of the gems to the best of Samuel's knowledge

Rose Quartz (x1): 45-50gp
Blue Quartz (x3)  7-10gp
Obsidian Necklace 180-200gp

Now who to sell them to, is up to you. Just remember the only thing that travels faster than bad news in Diamond Lake is the news that someone suddenly has coin in their pocket. That one is a freebie from the DM, as Diamond Lake is what it is and you are all aware of that fact.

I will now return to my background and let you all have center stage once more...


----------



## Saterus (Sep 25, 2005)

Hey, no, it's fine. It's what I was planning to do. The minute I read about finding the box, I was hoping there would be a something inside which lent an opportunity to show them my mercantile skills. It worked out great and you played me wonderfully. Thankyou.


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

BTW - They fixed appraise in 3.5, a successful check gives you the correct amount, while a failure give you a vague idea for common items and no idea for anything rarer.

If you want to vary the results anyway that's fine, just though I'd give you a heads up.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

No problem, and if you want to throw in a more "you" post, please do so. Afterall, I don't know what your wishes are on either going to the garrison, staying here at the office until the others return, going with Orin to drop off the ratlings, or anything else.

I just want to say again that I will free form this game as much or as little as everyone wants to do. I know that at the "heart" stage 1 is going through the Whispering Cairn, but in alot of ways the town of Diamond Lake is just as dangerous an encounter as any you will find, regardless of your level, and perhaps even more dangerous as you all get more powerful.

In the end, it is your guys' game and I just want everyone to have fun and go where you feel the winds are taking you all. Either as a group, or as a person.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

unleashed said:
			
		

> BTW - They fixed appraise in 3.5, a successful check gives you the correct amount, while a failure give you a vague idea for common items and no idea for anything rarer.
> 
> If you want to vary the results anyway that's fine, just though I'd give you a heads up.




I gave the floating value as his way of knowing what the "top and bottom" price of the item would be. While if someone was willing to pay it, you may get "top" gp for an item, if the person is not all that interested in it, you might get "bottom". All in all, it will depend on the merchant and to a degree who does the selling.

Just another spin I am putting on things..


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

Okay, good to know.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 25, 2005)

I like how the game is going. You are doing an awesome job.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Unleashed: As I think the only wildcard decision on who is going where is Damien, if you would like I will go ahead and post the first part of you going to the lodge to get things moving again.

I know the weekend is a slower time, as it should be, but if you are ready, I am..

*Garrison*:
Jorun
Chryse
Shadow
Samuel

*Bronzewood Lodge*:
Orin
Damien


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 25, 2005)

Ready here. Let's go! 

Ozmar the Prepared


----------



## unleashed (Sep 25, 2005)

Go ahead and it seems as if Damien is coming with Orin...I won't be posting for about 8 hours, bed soon...Monday morning quickly approaches.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

Get some sleep amigo...

Also I know it is just a typo Ozmar, but in your post it says you will *not* be taking the wounded to the garrison. Made me smile when I saw that.

Jorun: So you are hurt eh? Well, I have a horse and know a healer. Suck it up slackers, I will see you all tomorrow. Go team Heironeous!!!!


----------



## Saterus (Sep 25, 2005)

All sounds good, I'm ready to go to the garrison as well. Sooner we get there the sooner we head back out.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 25, 2005)

If you guys could, just so I will know who took what in coinage and did anyone take the MW Morningstar and small studded leather?

Same question with the potions..

I will get a post out later tonight, but for now it is football time with the buds on my last day here in Beantown!!!


----------



## unleashed (Sep 26, 2005)

Just one small problem with that...you haven't told us what was in the pouches in the box yet apart from coins.  

As for everything else, well I thought the group going straight back to the garrison would just take everything else with them and we'd sort it out when we can make a better guess as to what the items might do.

List of current treasure:
(from bag)
40 gp, 425 sp
Four silver syringes each filled with a liquid of somekind (Chryse has detected magic--three with conjuration enchantment, and one with an abjuration enchantment.)
Eight pints of lamp oil
Five tindertwigs
A coiled length of silk rope
A metal flask
Rose Quartz (45-50 gp)
Blue Quartz (3) (7-10 gp/ea)
Obsidian necklace (180-200 gp)
(from goblin leader)
MW morningstar
Small studded leather
(from metal box)
Small bottle with a wax stopper
Three leather pouches (edit: 82 gp, 340 sp)
A finely crafted ivory spined and leather bound book

Edit: So that's 122 gp, 765 sp -- which comes to 20 gp, 127 sp each (leaving 2 gp, 3 sp). We could shift the coins around to divvy it even further, but why bother.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 26, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Get some sleep amigo...
> 
> Also I know it is just a typo Ozmar, but in your post it says you will *not* be taking the wounded to the garrison. Made me smile when I saw that.
> 
> Jorun: So you are hurt eh? Well, I have a horse and know a healer. Suck it up slackers, I will see you all tomorrow. Go team Heironeous!!!!




Huh. Weird freudian slip I'm sure. I did not mean to write that. 

Well, its corrected now.

Ozmar the cixelsyD


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Work has blocked access to the boards since I have been away, so I will now only be able to post at night when I am at the home pc. I will still try to maintain a solid post each day for you all, and when I am not able to be here, feel free to continue to keep up the good RPing, as I reward for that just as much as combat.

Sorry for omitting the treasure part:

coins 340 sp, 82 gp.

If anyone opened up the binder, they would see that it holds two sheets of finely pressed paper. The writing on the pages however seem to constantly swirl when stared at and staring at it too long makes the person feel as if they have a headache coming on.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 26, 2005)

Sorry to hear that, but it works out for me I guess, since I cannot post until the evening either. Game on.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 26, 2005)

Saterus: Are you sure you really want to practice putting people to sleep in the garrison? I will roll for the results if you do, but wanted you to be aware that not everyone might understand your motives for wanting to "practice" on them.

Let me know and I will go from there...


----------



## unleashed (Sep 27, 2005)

Timeslip to the past...Orin takes his 20 gp and 127 sp before leaving for the Bronzewood Lodge...timeslip back to the present. 

See post #287 for coin division, or just look here.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 27, 2005)

Yes, he's viewing it as harmless and is going to great lengths to be undetected. The idea that someone doesn't want to be a lab rat hasnt entered his mind, but he's not being malicious.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

Rog..just wanted to be sure. I have put the entrance into the garrison up now, and will resolve the actions for Samuel once he has a chance to have them happen.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 27, 2005)

Ok, thanks. Ehm, I should try to post every night, but at the moment, things have hit the fan. My car broke down and my computer decided that the harddrive should fail. I am going to consult my neighbor about the computer, but I hope I dont have to send it back for a replacement again, its the second one. And until I get my car fixed, I cant goto school. My brother has a computer as well, so I'll try to post, but I'll be sorta busy trying to fix things for the next couple days.


----------



## Verbatim (Sep 27, 2005)

No prob...I will NPC Saterus as best I can if there is something that comes up where his actions are needed. RL comes first, as in the end, this is just a game..


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 27, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> No prob...I will NPC Saterus as best I can if there is something that comes up where his actions are needed. RL comes first, as in the end, *this is just a game*..




What? Say it ain't so! 

Ozmar the Hard Core Gamer


----------



## hippocrachus (Sep 27, 2005)

Come on, Ozmar, everybody knows orcs are just fictional. Just like leprechauns and Eskimos...


----------



## Saterus (Sep 28, 2005)

Woohoo! My car is fixed, we think it was some sort of blockage in the radiator. And I think my computer is fixed as well. Anybody happen to know what a bad sata cable would do? Either way, I'm back until proven wrong on either point.


----------



## Elocin (Sep 28, 2005)

Nice Congrats!


----------



## Majin (Sep 28, 2005)

SATA stands for "Serial ATA" It's the cable that connects your hard drive to the motherboard. If there was something wrong with that cable and it was connected to your master hard drive (the one with your boot sector), it's not a wonder you were having problems with your comp. Glad to hear everything is better.


----------



## Saterus (Sep 29, 2005)

Yeah, I know what it is. I was hoping thats what it was because this would be the second one I'll have to send back to Newegg. I'm a bit peeved, since it crapped out again today. Its not even making it to the boot screen anymore.


----------



## Majin (Sep 29, 2005)

Sounds like that might not be the problem then, unless you're getting extremely unlucky with your cables. It could be a whole range of things, but if you still think it's centered around the HD area, you might need a new one, or at least a format. If you can get it to boot again with the new cable, I would backup anything important asap in case it happens again. :\


----------



## Majin (Sep 30, 2005)

Hi all. Verbatim wanted me to let you all know that he has been swamped at work the past few days and has been having trouble finding the time to get online. He said he should be able to get back on again either sometime tonight or tommorrow at the latest.


----------



## Ozmar (Sep 30, 2005)

No prob. We all know how that can happen.

Ozmar the Over-worked


----------



## Saterus (Oct 3, 2005)

Ok, well, for some reason the giggling of the wires worked the other night, but hasn't since. I think it has offically died. I'm going to consult my neighbor tomorrow night before I ship it back. I'll be offline for a couple days more at least, so don't feel so bad about not being able to post either.

EDIT: This stupid harddrive is so weird. Its working again. I don't know what's wrong with it. I took it to my neighbor and it booted right up like nothing was ever wrong. :S


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 5, 2005)

All,

Just a quick FYI to let you all know there will be a post this afternoon/this evening for all the groups. Sorry for the delay, but RL has been a bugger here lately.

Hope you get the PC probs fixed Saterus...


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 8, 2005)

Oz: The only thing that you would really have to do is just remove your "Whitecloak", and take any insignia of rank from your armor. You wouldn't have to surrender your horse or armor, as I had assumed you had purchased it with  your own funds, vice it being supplied by the militia.

Just my two coppers, and hope I haven't disappointed you too much by removing this element from your char for the moment, but I promise I have my reasons for it...


----------



## Ozmar (Oct 8, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Oz: The only thing that you would really have to do is just remove your "Whitecloak", and take any insignia of rank from your armor. You wouldn't have to surrender your horse or armor, as I had assumed you had purchased it with  your own funds, vice it being supplied by the militia.
> 
> Just my two coppers, and hope I haven't disappointed you too much by removing this element from your char for the moment, but I promise I have my reasons for it...




Naw, its all good. I'm very much go-with-the-flow kinda player. I'll just keep right on with it.

Ozmar the Cool


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 12, 2005)

All,

Look for a full update tonight...while I have access now, all of my notes are at my house. Sorry for the delay, but I do promise the speed of posting will be picking up again.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

Oz: Feel free to pick a group and write yourself there...either with Samuel or Chryse and Shadow. Either one you choose is fine.

All: If I am doing too much RP stuff for your likings, please let me know, as I think I am doing a good job of introducing the NPCs you will interact with, but I don't want to bog you all down too much.

Verbatim the Nervous DM


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

I refuse to believe you actually think people want you to RP less


----------



## Saterus (Oct 13, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Verbatim the Nervous DM




That is so completely unnecessary. I'm not sure if you really are nervous or not, but to me it seems like a bunch of crap. Nervous...pff...

You're doing great. I'm enjoying myself.


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

I promise I am not looking for ego boosters, it is just that while I am a huge "story" guy, with the boards being a slower paced animal, I don't want to take away from the "meat" of it by RPing each and every event. That is where my truthful nervousness comes in at.

I am glad you guys are having a great time, and I want to keep it that way, hence my sometimes asking the same question a hundred times..


----------



## Elocin (Oct 13, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> Oz: Feel free to pick a group and write yourself there...either with Samuel or Chryse and Shadow. Either one you choose is fine.
> 
> All: If I am doing too much RP stuff for your likings, please let me know, as I think I am doing a good job of introducing the NPCs you will interact with, but I don't want to bog you all down too much.
> 
> Verbatim the Nervous DM





I was kind of wondering about that as this IS a Hackmaster game is it not so what is with all the idle useless roleplaying?


kidding

You are doing a great job and I am throroughly enjoying myself.

Butt kissing for goodness now where is my treat?

snicker


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 13, 2005)

I got a treat for you, its called one free night of rest before you enter the "real" world out there. Enjoy it, as it might be your last...


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 13, 2005)

_Damn _


----------



## unleashed (Oct 13, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> If I am doing too much RP stuff for your likings, please let me know, as I think I am doing a good job of introducing the NPCs you will interact with, but I don't want to bog you all down too much.
> 
> Verbatim the Nervous DM




Never too much RP stuff, never! Believe me this game is actually RP-lite compared to some games I'm playing in. Anyway I'm having plenty of fun, so keep it up.


----------



## Saterus (Oct 15, 2005)

Ok, the guard that was outside my door went and started talking to the other two, right? Mainly, he's not there now, is he? And at this point, have I already bathed?


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 16, 2005)

Picture an apartment complex that has a hallway with the rooms on each side, two on each side.

x:  :x
 :  :
 :  :
x:  :x

The guard is in the center of the room, except for when he leaves to fetch an attendent for the bath.

I am sorry this weekend has been slow for me, but after football I am going to put up a "moving" forward post. I have a feeling Orin and Damien will have some more RPing things to do, and if those in the garrison decide to leave before the night is over, that is their call as well..


----------



## Verbatim (Oct 19, 2005)

All,

I do apologize for the delay, but I promise things will get moving on this soon. I just have to finish some RL work that has popped up on the radar, and once this project is over, I will have more free time on the boards, as well as personal life.

I would offer a cheap bribe, but that would only insult you guys, but I can promise that after this week, we will be back to daily updates. I will try to get a post out tomorrow, as I will be working from my home, but for now, I am just beat.

Thanks for hanging in here, and I promise things are looking better..

Verbatim


----------



## Saterus (Oct 19, 2005)

Heh, don't worry about it. My computer is still being nuts and only working when it feels like it. Its got some sort of ghost problem that only manifests itself when I need it and not talking to anyone that can help me fix it. :S I was actually getting on to post that I was sorry I've been slow posting but between school and work I havent had time to fix my PC so that I can use it reliably. I bought some new SATA cables tonight and hopefully that will fix the problem completely, I sorta doubt it, but only time will tell. It booted on the first try after switching cables, so I don't know. 

Hope your project goes well.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

Are we waiting on a post from Damien to continue Damien & Orin?

Just wondering as I posted for Orin about a week ago (post #293).


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2005)

Nope, not me.  Damien's staying unusually quiet on this one. Verbatim has just been incredibly busy the past week or so. That should be clearing up shortly as he has said, I believe.


----------



## unleashed (Oct 20, 2005)

Majin said:
			
		

> Nope, not me.  Damien's staying unusually quiet on this one. Verbatim has just been incredibly busy the past week or so. That should be clearing up shortly as he has said, I believe.




Well I was wondering whether Verbatim was waiting on some input from you as he's posted for Chryse & Shadow since I last posted (from posts after mine, so I was pointing out a continuing post in case it had been missed).


----------



## Majin (Oct 20, 2005)

<shrug> Might be some mis-communication between us, but I'm pretty sure I told him I didn't have much to post during this encounter. Either way, he knows now.


----------



## hippocrachus (Oct 27, 2005)

Verbatim has been struck by lightning/Meteor2/slime.
Correspondence has been shaky and details are few in number.
If anyone present is a meteorologist/White Mage/Ghostbuster, please send help to crow112101 at yahoo dot com.


----------



## Verbatim (Nov 11, 2005)

All,

I know that the reports of my demise have been circulating on the internet and tabloids, but I just wanted to say that for a while I thought I was truly dead, it turns out I was merely in lower Alabama....

RL has been hectic for me as many of you all know, and while the situation currently is one that I can survive on, there are still many things I have to do before I am squared away like I want to be.

However I do still want to continue the game if you all still wish me to do so. I will apologize in advance if the game starts to seem a little more dark, as there has been little lately for me to be in a "good" mood over.

I am going out of town for the weekend to  see some friends in Va Beach, but I will be back Monday morning-ish. I will press on with those who are still here, but will fault none if they have pressed on for greener pastures and calmer seas.

See you all Monday...

Verbatim


----------



## unleashed (Nov 11, 2005)

Still here and ready to play.


----------



## Saterus (Nov 14, 2005)

Good news. I seem to have fixed my harddrive. *knocks on wood* It's working at the moment for the first time in a long time. I'm sorta glad I haven't missed much. Hope life slows down for you Verbatim.


----------



## Elocin (Nov 14, 2005)

Verbatim said:
			
		

> All,
> 
> I know that the reports of my demise have been circulating on the internet and tabloids, but I just wanted to say that for a while I thought I was truly dead, it turns out I was merely in lower Alabama....
> 
> ...




Completly understandbale and take all the time you need.  As a DM on these boards as well I cna relate to having RL issues crop up and delay my online games.

I am not going anywhere.


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

Verbatim, an update if you wouldn't mind. Is this game still active?


----------



## Verbatim (Dec 24, 2005)

Right now, RL doesn't give me enough space to run a game. The only reason I have been able to be on the boards as much as I have is due to my company closing for the Christmas holiday.

I am still hoping to get things smoothed over enough from my side to get this and the Sunless game going again, and as soon as I feel that I can do it, I will let everyone know and fire things up full speed ahead.

Merry Christmas all...


----------



## unleashed (Dec 24, 2005)

Sure, no problem, it's just been a while since we heard anything. Thanks for the update.


----------



## unleashed (May 14, 2006)

Okay, since I've heard something about every other game I was in, it's time to ask the question. Are we continuing this game or is it ending?


----------

